# Spartacus: Blood and Sand



## Ram (Dec 24, 2009)

this post.

Pilot. Season 1, Episode 1 – Aired: 1/22/2010
Season 1, Episode 2 – Aired: 1/29/2010
Season 1, Episode 3 – Airs: 2/5/2010
Season 1, Episode 4 – Airs: 2/12/2010
Season 1, Episode 6 – Airs: 2/26/2010
Season 1, Episode 7 – Airs: 3/5/2010
Season 1, Episode 9 – Airs: 3/26/2010


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 24, 2009)

what channel is this supposed to be on?


----------



## John (Dec 24, 2009)

I'll mainly be checking it out for Lucy Lawless 
If the show itself is good then that's a bonus.


----------



## Chee (Dec 24, 2009)

Might watch, if I'm bored.

When does it start?


----------



## olaf (Dec 25, 2009)

I've read somewhere that it got second season even before it started airing

anyway, dling first ep right now


----------



## Ram (Dec 25, 2009)

I watched the first two eps yesterday.
The show was conceived based on the success of Rome. 
The story though, is more in line with Gladiator (this time 'Spartacus' will be battling for freedom and love in the Coliseum) and the action sequences are 300 in style (blood fountaining out of every wound which I'm sure they'll tone down).
And tits. Lucy Lawless gets her tits out in the second episode.

The story and dialogue in the first two eps wasn't as sharp as Rome but that may improve. Worth a look.


----------



## olaf (Dec 25, 2009)

nice choices of movies/shows to rip off

gonna watch first two eps later this evening, nothing better that tits and violence on xmass


----------



## Spartacus (Dec 25, 2009)

My name is Spartacus, and I support this thread.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 25, 2009)

sort us out with the DD Links FOO'!!!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 27, 2009)

just watched the 1st ep...

IMO this series would benefit greatly if they took more from ROME and less from 300.

The stupid fake blood spurts ruin scenes that could be far more powerful than the shit they're putting out now.


----------



## olaf (Dec 27, 2009)

I lol'd really hard in the first ep, when that roman general decided that doing his job is lame and that fighting the greeks will make him more famous. which totaly backfired

and damn, after 2 eps this still isn't The Rome, but it comes close enough quality-wise for me to keep watching it


----------



## illmatic (Dec 27, 2009)

I think the creators have said its suppose to be more graphic novel brought to life then a realistic portrayal like Rome.


----------



## Taco (Dec 29, 2009)

I saw them both quite a while back, pretty fucking badass.

Craig Parker (the dude who plays the evil Roman general) also plays Darken Rahl in Legend of the Seeker, and he's pretty awesome, so I really approved.

PLUS LUCY LAWLESS!! Her hair went red for this show >.< BY THE WAY... She said in an interview she used a patch to cover her vagina. I'm not sure if this is the case for her tits, too, but the sex in the show is real steamy, so it's alright.

It's pretty awesome, a lot of blood, but it's applied inappropriately sometimes.



RAGING BONER said:


> as for spartacus' wife, i'd be crying over that lost puss too



Seriously, she's beautiful o_O


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2009)

I kinda wanted to watch this until I heard all this talk about Lucy Lawless's vagina.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 29, 2009)

I loved Rome and I loved 300's action and I love Lucy Lawless so I'm definitely checking it out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2009)

But do you love her phallic vaginal space? I don't know, man. She used to be decent back in the days of Xena, but she's a horse now last I checked.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 29, 2009)

I meant as a person.  I haven't really seen her for a while so I dunno.  I'll let you know after I see this show.


----------



## olaf (Dec 29, 2009)

she is preserved pretty well

but that might be cgi


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2009)

I didn't know she was a real person. 

The only thing I remember about her is being on a couple shows I watched once and singing the national anthem and flashing.


----------



## Ram (Dec 29, 2009)

She was really hot in BSG, and this was recently. 
But she does look a bit ragged in Spartacus, still hot though.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 29, 2009)

her tits are far smaller than i expected...which leads me to believe its a body double


----------



## Hef (Jan 25, 2010)

bump, now that the first episode has actually aired. i have to see more before forming an opinion, the CGI looked really cheesy though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 25, 2010)

yeah the slow motion sequences get annoying after awhile


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 25, 2010)

I still liked it though..=] *looking forward to episode 3* When does it air anyway?


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 25, 2010)

The show is ok it could be better. It kind of seems like its trying to be a really violent and cheaper version of Rome.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jan 26, 2010)

just saw the first ep. I think I am going to enjoy this show as long as they tone down the fake blood crap. Like others have said, they are over doing it. Never saw Rome, but this seems to really be ripping off Gladiator. Needs to find it own unique identity from here on out. I like the mix of violence and sex, and was a bit disappointed we never got to see more of the main characters girl before she got enslaved. I too would fight hard to get back something that hot


----------



## -Dargor- (Jan 27, 2010)

Ah, lucy lawless used to be so hawt back in the days pek


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 28, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Ah, lucy lawless used to be so hawt back in the days pek



In Spartacus she is pretty bang-able considering shes 41.


----------



## Ram (Jan 30, 2010)

Link removed

4 hours a day. That's now the standard for action based productions is seems.
I doubt the Gladiators were that impossibly ripped.

Next ep 2/5/2010.


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 30, 2010)

I found the second episode to be a disappointment from the expectations risen from the first.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jan 30, 2010)

Was it just me or was Lucy Lawless character giving seductive looks to the Gaul dude, and at the end she seemed particularly concerned for his life when he was in trouble. 

It was nice to see Sura again,although it was just a dream. Hope she is a regular.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jan 30, 2010)

The second episode was all that great to me! Despite her age, Lucy Lawless still looks hot!! She's the only reason why I'm watching this show. When I'm watching it, I'll be waiting for her to go Xena on these fucking gladiators which she won't. *Sigh* Man I miss that show.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 31, 2010)

watched the first episode and the girl is pretty hot as others have mentioned. and lucy lawless? awesome


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 13, 2010)

Has anyone watched the 4th episode? Was it me, or that chick from around the beginning of the episode had a dick? 
And seems like they didn't show too much blood like the last episodes... though that probably because they didn't use any swords or something.


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 13, 2010)

^No, it wasn't just you..lol


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 20, 2010)

Episode 5 was good, with lots of homoerotic scenes  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyway, Theocles. He's a fucking monster  Didn't expect Crixus to die by his hands, and Spartacus receiving the glory.


----------



## dreams lie (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Mar 2, 2010)

Fuck!!!! They did not just kill Sura!!!!

She was half the reason I watch this show


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 3, 2010)

i feel guilty for liking this terrible show...but i'm a sucker for Roman era shows and movies.


and i can't believe they killed that fine piece of woman before giving us one last sex scene


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Mar 3, 2010)

She better come sex him up in his dreams. It was too soon for her to die. Need more of her


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 3, 2010)

Im liking it so far...

Had to download it since it won't air outside US for a long time, but yeah a lot of blood, sex, deaths, sex, violence, sex, naked women, sex, sex, sex, sex, sex.

Macho shit.


----------



## Nimander (Mar 4, 2010)

Since I lack premium cable, where do you guys view these episodes online?


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 5, 2010)

It seems as episodes 3-5 have dramatically improved the quality of the show. It's like every  single aspect of the show has gotten better, the visuals, the acting, the choreography, and especially the writing. Also I like that there's an interesting supporting cast.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Mar 5, 2010)

Yup, its actually become much better, and I dont know if it is my imagination or what, but they toned down on that ridiculous cgi blood. Its still there, but not overly done


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 5, 2010)

i thought it was just my Imagination, but you're right.

also, looks like you guys are just gonna have to settle for titties now that Barca's dead


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 5, 2010)

Not a problem. There are plenty hoes in the series with their fine ass titties hanging out.

I liked Barca but his gay ass shit with the he-lady was pissing me off.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Mar 5, 2010)

Yup, Barca was cool. The gay scenes were off putting but they did not ruin his awesomeness. Its pretty sad he went out because a cripple owed him money. He deserved a much better death.


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 6, 2010)

This show is hot.  A great mix of blood, violence, and banging.  What episodes are you guys up to now?

Episode 9 is fucking brilliant.  Spartacus is da man.


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 6, 2010)

They seem to be leaked early.  But damn they were _fucking _*awesome*.  Don't want to spoil but this show keeps getting better and better.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 6, 2010)

currently watching 8 :ho


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 6, 2010)

LoL leaked episodes...

Epic.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 6, 2010)

Any Links to the leaked episodes?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 6, 2010)

episode 9... mind boggling


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 6, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> episode 9... mind boggling



Yeah and hilarious too.  

Definitely glad it happened.  There was too much tension between those two :risu


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 7, 2010)

LoL Donkey cock for dinner.

There are more fucks than fights.. This series portrait Romans very well.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Mar 7, 2010)

Damn, that was some crazy shit I just watched. I kind of knew what was happening at the end of ep nine, but did not know why, but fucking hell, did not expect such a reaction, and a girl fight to be that fucked up. I actually looked away for a second, and I hardly ever do that.

One thing though, Spartacus all of a sudden seems to be a god when fighting. A few eps back, he was unskilled, and all of a sudden after his big fight with that legendary dude (forgot his name) with Crixius, he seems to be so damn good. Its just like an overnight change


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 7, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Damn, that was some crazy shit I just watched. I kind of knew what was happening at the end of ep nine, but did not know why, but fucking hell, did not expect such a reaction, and a girl fight to be that fucked up. I actually looked away for a second, and I hardly ever do that.
> 
> One thing though, Spartacus all of a sudden seems to be a god when fighting. A few eps back, he was unskilled, and all of a sudden after his big fight with that legendary dude (forgot his name) with Crixius, he seems to be so damn good. Its just like an overnight change



Well Crixus has been out of commission for a while, and you figure Spartacus probably got a huge confidence boosts. The guy believes he can't be defeated because the Gods are with him. That plus his training, would make him an insane fighter.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2010)

Lucy lawless plays Evil so well.......

Any idea if episode 10 is leaked?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 8, 2010)

the way her eye popped out 

this series gets better and better. I really like the Battiatus character; he's a scheming fuck but he plays it well. And of course I like all these Roman hoes acting friendly with each other but really only looking to get ahead.





Zen-aku said:


> Any idea if episode 10 is leaked?



likely we'll have to wait 3 weeks for a new ep


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 8, 2010)

I feel Apollo is whiping his cock all over the series. Magical epicness if continues improving by the episodes...


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 11, 2010)

*'Spartacus' has cancer*



Andy Whitfield, who’s currently starring in the Starz drama Spartacus: Blood and Sand, has been diagnosed with Non-Hodgkin Lymphoma and will begin treatment immediately in New Zealand. As a result, production on the second season of Spartacus — which was scheduled to get underway later this month — has been delayed.

Whitfield’s cancer was detected early and his prognosis is good. “I’m receiving excellent care, and am feeling strong, positive and determined with an army of support behind me,” said Whitfield in a statement.

“Our thoughts and prayers are with Andy,” said Starz president Chris Albrecht. “His health, of course, is our primary concern. He has our complete support during this difficult time.” (EW)

*Source*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 11, 2010)

first dexter...now my spartacus


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 11, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> *'Spartacus' has cancer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*JUPITER'S COCK!!!!* 


*JUNO'S CUNT!!!*


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 12, 2010)

That sucks.  Nonhodgkin's Lymphoma affects mostly men and white people.  But it's got a decent cure rate if it's found early.  I wouldn't worry too much.

I just hope the doctors in New Zealand know their shit.  Kind of a weird place to go to.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 12, 2010)

^ he's probably FROM New Zealand


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 12, 2010)

The series is being filmed in NZ


----------



## Twizted (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, I think he's Welsh, but the series is being filmed in NZ. It's a developed country. I'm sure they can treat him well. Hope he's well soon. This series really is getting better and better every ep.


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 12, 2010)

Scum said:


> 9th episode had a hilarious ending.   a new kind of curb stom pwas created in the process i think.



Finally you guys caught up.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 12, 2010)

Indeed it was funny, too bad it was LQ.. once the 720p version comes out ima zoom in on her face...

Epic.. Bitches fucking then killing... Epic bitches


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 16, 2010)

Summaries of the last few episodes are posted.  Shit is slightly heavy with spoilers.  But it looks pretty good from the looks of it.

Anybody think Spartacus will find out Baetitius is responsible for his wife's death in the finale?  I think it's too early still depending on if season 2 is based on his eventual rebellion.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 17, 2010)

Ilithyia is one hell of a crazy bitch


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 17, 2010)

Ram said:


> I doubt the Gladiators were that impossibly ripped.


Not only were they not impossibly ripped, they were actually kinda fat. Current thinking is that the fat provided a kind of natural armor. Not that they weren't great athletes, just that they had more in common with offensive linemen than they did with male models.

For all this shows shortcomings, I'm really enjoying it. Even though I know a lot of stuff that has to happen based on the historical record. Like Crixus' survival after his fight with Theocoles. Part of the fun is seeing the story that they weave around the events that we do know about.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 17, 2010)

Its fiction, so its bound to follow its own history.. I am enjoying the bad acting and excessive sex and blood...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 17, 2010)

I see no bad acting >_>


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 17, 2010)

Then you are watching a different show, Spartacus is a bad actor.


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 18, 2010)

Not that bad..<.<


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 27, 2010)

Episode 10 is a serious game changer.

I don't think that Lucretia is going to find it as easy to 'take care of her' as she thinks. Ilythia just messed up everybody and the consequences of her actions will be far reaching for many people, but no one realizes that she is the instigator behind the entire affair. If I didn't hate Ilythia so much, I would have to tip my hat to her masterful manipulations.


Batiatus and Lucretia are going to avenge themselves on the magistrate and Solonius for the abuse of their hospitality and the insult
  Spartacus is going to ultimately lead a slave revolt that came very close to succeeding
 Every gladiator in the Ludus, and eventually the empire, just learned that their lives are worthless and can be ended on the whim of a boy


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 27, 2010)

Damn, now I hate Ilythia even more. Wasn't expecting Varro to die here, damn


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow, from the latest episode,that sex for a 15-118 year old boy is a great motivator to do anything.


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 27, 2010)

Watching it right now.  I'm loving the goofy CGI head kills 

---

Wow, poor Spartacus!  I'm glad that chick came in to give a hug.  He's pretty lonely.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 28, 2010)

damn, i will miss Varo 

Illythia, crazy bitch


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 28, 2010)

Varo 

goddamn you, Illythia!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 28, 2010)

Someone should choke the bitch. But who?

I hope Numerious or whatever his name is feels good, now


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 28, 2010)

i guess spartacus has a new love interest :ho


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 28, 2010)

Numerous should've banged Illthyia and blow off the promise and say Bros before Hoes, slut!  :taichou

I guess that concept wasn't invented yet.

-------------------

I get the feeling they pulled the kid actor out of the pool before they let Illythia strip.  How sad to be cock blocked by the director


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 29, 2010)

Just watched episode 10, and damn, that was a decisive moment in the series...
Blood will be shed in abundance..

Plus my parents friends could have treated me like that in my childhood, lessons with gladiators and sex with fine women... Good stuff being the child of a powerful man..


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 29, 2010)

Varroooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! 

He was my favorite gladiator..

Seeing him die in such a dishonorable way right after he got on good terms with his wife again is just too sad..

At first I thought it would be interesting to see how things would play out between Spartacus and Illythia after their little accident, but now I just want the bitch to die as soon as possible..


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Mar 29, 2010)

Fuck fuck fuck. no no no. Not Varo!!! Not fucking Varo!!!!

Why do badass people keep having deaths they don't deserve. First Barca and now Varo.

Ilythia and that cripple dude need to die. 

On a side not, that child had a badass ceremony. I wish I had someone like Illythia to be there to make me a man. 

Also, the new love interest is pretty hot, but no one will ever be able to replace that hot piece of ass that was Sura.


----------



## Just Blaze (Apr 3, 2010)

Another plot heavy episode!  Spartacus is going to get Batiatus at the season finale I bet.  It's going to suck waiting for Season 2.  

Episode 12 preview: 

[YOUTUBE]YVCFG-r6lD8[/YOUTUBE]

Prediction:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Crixus gets caught with his relationship with Naevia and changes his mind about being a loyal gladiator.  This is how Spartacus and Crixus joins forces to rebel.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 3, 2010)

Good episode, the next two are going to be good as well. Batiatus is going to regret the day he took Spartacus to his ludus


----------



## R00t_Decision (Apr 10, 2010)

My cock sews with great regret the series will end and heavy longing for s2. Episode 12, was amazing! Kishi needs to make Naruto like this.

Preview Ep 13.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 10, 2010)

Haha, Illythia got bitch slapped by Glaber  it's about damn time, she finally gets what she deserves, though that slap wasn't enough.

Awesome episode, anyway. I feel bad for Crixus and Naevia (Is that her name?), fuck, he cried 
Can't wait for next week. How is it going to end this season? will they be able to escape and kill them all before the second season? WHAT'S GOING TO HAPPEN NEXT SEASON?


----------



## Just Blaze (Apr 10, 2010)

Funny beheading scene again 

I can't wait for next week!  Going to be numerous goofy CGI kills 

Some pics for the next episode here:


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 10, 2010)

One bad thing about this ending is Batiatus will probably die...

Seeing that reckless ambition was refreshing, he will be missed


----------



## Just Blaze (Apr 10, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> One bad thing about this ending is Batiatus will probably die...
> 
> Seeing that reckless ambition was refreshing, he will be missed



Yea he wouldn't be so bad if he never tried to find Sura instead of killing her.  But he's screwed now.  It's rather fitting he die now with all his goals accomplished.

Also Doctore will join Spartacus.  They're going to be unstoppable


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 10, 2010)

Looks like Crixus will be pro rebellion from the get go. Spartacus, Crixus and Doctore fighting on the same team is going to be insane. Lucretia is fucking nuts man. I thought she was going to kill the slave girl. Ilithyia finally got some discipliened, although she deserves a lot more.

I wonder if they will kill Batiatus in the next ep. It needs to happen, but I can't imagine the show without him and his wife

Who do you think is more cunning? Batiatus or Ashur


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 11, 2010)

Probably Ashur, but he's got it easier since he's a position to keep much lower profile than Batiatus.

I still prefer Batiatus though


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 11, 2010)

This episode was insane. I really can't wait until next week, on the other hand its going to suck waiting for season 2. Anyone know how good this show does ratings wise? I hope it will have at least 3 seasons.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 11, 2010)

God I gotta say this season was fucking epic.

Cannot wait for the finale.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 11, 2010)

Awesome. Looks as if Crixus and Spartacus are going to fight in the season finale. I thought that the arena fight between Spartacus and Crixus was the best fight in the show.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 11, 2010)

Nop, best thing in the show is the showcase of tits and sex. Porn w/o PPV


----------



## Hancock (Apr 11, 2010)

The scene where Spartacus owns all Glaber's men with practice swords was one of the best scenes I've seen in an action oriented TV series in a long time. This show really has come a long way.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 11, 2010)

His acting skills also improved throughout the series.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 11, 2010)

The majority are good, but I thought the dude playing Spartacus was a little bit weak during the first few chapters, hes gotten better now.


----------



## Valtieri (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm really loving this series so far, can't wait for episode 13.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 13, 2010)

Never thought one of my favorite quotes in TV. would be "I will kill them all!"


----------



## R00t_Decision (Apr 13, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> Never thought one of my favorite quotes in TV. would be "I will kill them all!"


"Kill them all"


----------



## Gooba (Apr 13, 2010)

I just watched the last 10 episodes this weekend and I can't believe the show I thought was fun tits and 300 style violence made me cry (Varo).


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 13, 2010)

R00t_Decision said:


> "Kill them all"



I love the scenes when Sura tell him "Kill the all". Its like she gives him permission to go batshit insane and reminds me of Ichigo's resolve scenes.....you just know something badass is gonna go down

How are the ratings for the show? I don't know many people who actually watch this. It would be sad if ratings were really bad. It keeps getting better and better as it goes on.

The ending of the ep with Varo's death has got to be one of the best I have seen. The music goes so well with the scene and the guy really acted well there. He has come a long way from the first episode.


----------



## Valtieri (Apr 14, 2010)

Varros death was hard to watch. I normally don't get all caught up in TV shows or character deaths in films but I was glued to the screen when that kid put his thumb down.

And then just smiles

What a disturbing but awesome scene, especially when Spartacus just stands there and shakes his head.



> How are the ratings for the show? I don't know many people who actually watch this. It would be sad if ratings were really bad. It keeps getting better and better as it goes on



From what I seen on IGN the ratings are pretty good, it'll probably get even more popular when season 2 comes out.


----------



## cloudy (Apr 16, 2010)

The plot just keep getting better and better as the season goes on. Gotta give them credit, it's not just gratuitous boobs and decapitations anymore.

Is Ep. 13 going to be the finale?


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 17, 2010)

Geez this series has come a long way. I mocked it when it first came out but the finale was epic. This has thoroughly impressed me.

Shame the main actor has cancer. Who knows when or even if season 2 will come out.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 17, 2010)

OH MY FUCKING GOD 
The finale was extremely awesome! The moment when Spartacus jumped at Batiatus I got goose bumps from excitement, until the rest of the episode.

I hope Andy Whitfield recovers from his cancer.


----------



## Lord Snow (Apr 17, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD
> The finale was extremely awesome! The moment when Spartacus jumped at Batiatus I got goose bumps from excitement, until the rest of the episode.
> 
> I hope Andy Whitfield recovers from his cancer.



Spartacus had serious hang time. I mean he lebron Jamesed that sucker.

That magnificent gimpy bastard Asher has out maneuvered them again! And I love how Ilythia just rolled out and sealed the other patrons to their doom. Aurelia went psycho on Numerius.



Edward Newgate said:


> I hope Andy Whitfield recovers from his cancer.



I also hope that Andy's treatments are successful and he gets well. This show has given me pleasure like no other this year and Andy has proven to be such an outstanding addition to the landscape, that I hope he can conquer his health challenge and have greater future successes.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 17, 2010)

> his show has given me pleasure like no other


Of course it did 

Anyway, so what's going to happen now? I guess it's Spartacus and his army fighting the Roman army, I guess? and Spartacus going after Glaber's head.


----------



## Bringer of Rain (Apr 17, 2010)

This show is just like Spartacus' career in the arena. Started off shitty then became godly. It was really great seeing the plot, acting, and emotion improve all season. Can't wait for season 2.


----------



## Bringer of Rain (Apr 17, 2010)

> Anyway, so what's going to happen now? I guess it's Spartacus and his army fighting the Roman army, I guess? and Spartacus going after Glaber's head.



I think Spartacus will lead the gladiators back to Thrace to have a base of operations/ gain more warriors before he skirmishes with Rome. I can definitely seeing the main conflict of next season being Spartacus versus Glaber, which would be epic.


----------



## Shoddragon (Apr 17, 2010)

super epic. but Ilythia and the legatis need to fucking DIEEEEE. I really hope for a season two.


----------



## Shoddragon (Apr 17, 2010)

I really like the way batiatus was as a character tho. He went back and forth from a respectful, honorable character ( helping spartacus and such) to a complete asshole ( killing bacca).

numerius also somewhat got what he deserved.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 17, 2010)

Excellent episode. Loved the way Batiatus and Lucretia met their ends. It was amazingly done. Ashur is like a fucking cockroach......he wont bloody die. I was so scared he might have ended up killing Doctore. Glad it never happened. The kid got what he deserved as well, but I would have preferred he died more slowly.

Ilithyia surviving was well done as well. Loved how ruthless she was. It would have had more of an impact if she closed the doors on Lucretia, especially how Lucretia was treating her earlier on.

One of the best things about this show is it doesn't hold back at all. Very few shows or movies would have a powerful man go up to, and stab a pregnant woman in the stomach. Can't wait for the next season.


----------



## Serp (Apr 17, 2010)

FUCK YEAH! By Jupiters Cock and Juno's Cunt, this so has given me pleasures beyond reasonable cause. Finale was just awesome Crixus changing sides and allowed Spartacus to pull off their signature move and run on air to cut a mother fucker. Doctore's whip hold! Numerius dying like a bitch. The death of one of the twins. All of it.


----------



## Valtieri (Apr 17, 2010)

That was so much better than I thought it would be, and I was thinking it would be amazing!
Ahhh, such a great ending to so many people! I just loved how it played out.


----------



## cloudy (Apr 17, 2010)

Damn, that was a strong finish.

Does anyone feel like Season 2 might be weaker than Season 1, seeing as how they just killed off half the recurring cast? Although I guess there's still Glaber for the main antagonist, as well as Illythia and Ashur and any new characters that might be introduced.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 18, 2010)

that might be my favorite season finale of any show, ever. So good


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 18, 2010)

The guy playing Batiatus, and Lucy Lawless played the evil couple really well. I don't know how the show is going to make up for such a huge loss in talent


----------



## Arishem (Apr 18, 2010)

From another forum...

I believe I can fly.
I believe that I can stab that guy.
I thought about it every night and day.
And that bastard is gonna pay.
There will be so much gore.
We're gonna bumrush through that opened door.
I believe I can fly.


----------



## Just Blaze (Apr 18, 2010)

I hope Season 2 won't rely on too much epic battles yet.  The first episode didn't look too good with their goofy CGI.  It's harder to pull off such huge scenes too.


It says here they might be working on a Prequel too!  



Probably because Andy Whitfield's return might take some time.  Damn cancer.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 18, 2010)

That and random, which made me laugh. After about a couple dozen posts of "BEST FINALE EVER!", that pops up accompanied by an ultra slowmow gif. It's not funny out of context of though.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow the season finale was so great, my heart was racing the whole episode. When Spartacus killed Batiatus I almost stood up and clapped lol. I never thought I would like this show as much as I do.


----------



## Arachnia (Apr 18, 2010)

What an epic ending... Quite possibly the best season finale I ever watched


"and together we shall make Rome tremble!!!"


----------



## wolfman_120 (Apr 18, 2010)

Awesome finish for the season

But where does the show go from here? 

It's kind of like Prison Break. They broke out of prison, and yet the show just kept on going and went downhill. Hope that doesn't happen to Spartacus, but I think it will be harder to keep interest in the show if it comes back with a second season (which it was renewed for) after breaking out of the ludus, especially with the loss of a compelling character like Batiatus


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 18, 2010)

Awesome finale overall, Batiatus will not be that easily replaced. At least Ashur survived.

I hope Andy Whitfield will recover from cancer...

I'm pretty sure season 2 won't keep the same excitement though, all the intrigue may be gone...

It's not like I was that impressed with Glaber and Ilithyia....


----------



## cloudy (Apr 18, 2010)

wolfman_120 said:


> Awesome finish for the season
> 
> But where does the show go from here?
> 
> It's kind of like Prison Break. They broke out of prison, and yet the show just kept on going and went downhill. Hope that doesn't happen to Spartacus, but I think it will be harder to keep interest in the show if it comes back with a second season (which it was renewed for) after breaking out of the ludus, especially with the loss of a compelling character like Batiatus



Well I've just spoiled myself by reading the actual history. Not sure how far the show will cover, but 

*Spoiler*: _rambling, historical spoilers_ 



there may be some army battles and even some grand strategy type stuff coming up. I think the show will end with Spartacus vs. Glaber; I can't see more characters and their armies being introduced just to be defeated, unless they follow the rebellion to the end, but that seems like way too much material to cover. Either way it'll be a challenge to keep the story going, IMHO.


----------



## Spartacus (Apr 18, 2010)

My name is Spartacus....And I approve of this thread.

I've been hearing some nice things about this show from reading this thread, and I think it's time I took some time (heh), to watch it. My name is...Spartacus, afterall...


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 18, 2010)

Random lulzy gifs I made, please take:


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## R00t_Decision (Apr 19, 2010)

Good season finale. It ended the right way. Ashur and Ilythia survived keeping a connection of dispicable characters alive but with who *we want* to watch.. The three main people who had to die, did die, Bathy, Lucretia and teen.  There's enough carry over plot to keep unanswered questions, there's enough room for new confrontation and new characters. Overall, the entire thing did what it's suppose to do. Make us, the viewers feel satisfied with our emotions and keep us glued for more.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 19, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Excellent episode. Loved the way Batiatus and Lucretia met their ends. It was amazingly done. Ashur is like a fucking cockroach......he wont bloody die. I was so scared he might have ended up killing Doctore. Glad it never happened. The kid got what he deserved as well, but I would have preferred he died more slowly.


Oh, yeah. When Ashur took that rod or whatever it was, I was all "Oh fuck " but then Ashur just stabbed him in the leg and got away, without inflicting any sever injury. I'm glad Doctore wasn't killed, he's too badass. Ashur was so pathetic trying to fight him


----------



## Wet Love (Apr 19, 2010)

I was orginally down on this show before i watched it,  I thought it was going to be horrible.  But after i checked it out i fell in love with it.  Awesome show.


----------



## hehey (Apr 19, 2010)

dude, Batiatus was like my favorite character, well, at least Ashur is still alive.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2010)

Started watching by accident, after I saw Sura naked I got hooked. I finally finished all of season 1 and definitely thought it got better as it went along, I will miss Sura though.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 10, 2010)

Just finished season 1, wow first 2 episodes sucked major balls but man did it pick up. Loved the final 3 eps, awesome show. When he had to kill his friend


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 10, 2010)

you motherfuckers 


for a second there i thought the main actors cancer treatments had gone horribly wrong and we wouldn't get a second season.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jun 10, 2010)

Varo was sad, but Sura was downright tragic. Her tits got me through many tough times in my life


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 12, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Varo was sad, but Sura was downright tragic. Her tits got me through many tough times in my life



We all know Illythia was the real reason the watch 

Still one of the most entertaining series to watch. I hope the planned prequel delivers. Cuz at the moment I'm note sure how this side-story will deliver withouth Spartacus for 6 episodes...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 21, 2010)

What a fucking epic series this is

Varo was sad atleast that Numerous prick died

Now for that Legatus and his wife to die next season


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 21, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Varo was sad, but Sura was downright tragic. Her tits got me through many tough times in my life



True enough. Sura is the hottest girl on the show so far.


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jun 30, 2010)

This show is badass i cant wait for second season


----------



## Spartacus (Jul 9, 2010)

According to the stories about Spartacus, season 2 (when it gets finished) is probably going to be about them going from villa to villa, from place to place, gathering more slaves, while they're looking for Crixus' woman, eventually setting up a base of operations on Vesuvius.

It will probably conclude with the storied victory of Spartacus' troops against Glaber near the mount Vesuvius. Oh the satisfaction when Spartacus stabs Glaber on the pointy end of his sword.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2010)

did they begin production?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 9, 2010)

Damn i hope Sparty recovers


----------



## Just Blaze (Jul 24, 2010)

Latest news on Season 2:




> As for "Spartacus: Gods of the Arena," the six-episode prequel series starring Lucy Lawless and John Hannah, Whitfield will appear in two episodes. "I'm bookending the prequel," he explains. "It's much more about the political evolution of the arena. There's nothing about Spartacus. It'll start from the end of 'Kill Them All,' and there'll be a transition into the prequel, and then at the end of the prequel, it'll come back to this moment in 'Kill Them All,' and then it'll be out of the gates into Season 2."
> 
> The prequel was developed because Whitfield was busy getting chemotherapy in New Zealand and the producers didn't know when he'd be available to work again. "I have to hand it to them," he says. "I handed them a problem and they really kind of made something out of it. It's very clever."


----------



## Just Blaze (Jul 29, 2010)

Comic Con Whole Interview:  

Andy Whitfield is back!  

[YOUTUBE]axNlHWVAqw4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Piekage (Jul 29, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Comic Con Whole Interview:
> 
> Andy Whitfield is back!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]axNlHWVAqw4[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaLGS8_gE7g[/YOUTUBE]

The only proper response.


----------



## HidanCursed (Jul 30, 2010)

i love this show next season i heard is a prequel season and the next season is the sequel season.


----------



## Just Blaze (Sep 18, 2010)

FUCKKKKKkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Irishwonder (Sep 18, 2010)

While I am extremely saddened to hear this news about a show that I love, I am definately more concerned about the actor's well-being and hope he makes a full recovery.

Recasting isn't an option in my opinion.  I'd be willing to wait another year or so for Andy to return, but I'm not sure Starz and audience members would.


----------



## Just Blaze (Sep 18, 2010)

I had a bad feeling those New Zealand doctors were going to fuck this up 

Fuck, he better not die.


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Sep 18, 2010)

Sucks that he is not going to be Spartacus in second season


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 18, 2010)

Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuuuuuuuuuck 

I dont want  a replacement actor for Spartacus. This dude was doing a good job. 

I think the best choice would be to extend the 6 episode prequel to a full 13 episode season. And then have Spartacus appear in little scenes that dont require him to over-exert himself


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 18, 2010)

NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is bad. I was looking forward to this especially with last seasons finale. I wonder what is going to happen to the show? Are they going to cancel it or find a replacement actor. Both options are pretty bad. I wouldn't have minded if they just waited for him to completely recover, but I guess this show is so physically demanding that he would not really be up to it after all the treatment. It would just take too long

Hope the actor does make a full recovery though


----------



## Irishwonder (Sep 19, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is bad. I was looking forward to this especially with last seasons finale. I wonder what is going to happen to the show? Are they going to cancel it or find a replacement actor. Both options are pretty bad. I wouldn't have minded if they just waited for him to completely recover, *but I guess this show is so physically demanding that he would not really be up to it after all the treatment. It would just take too long*
> 
> Hope the actor does make a full recovery though



More than that it's not really financially preferable for Starz.  It would be too taxing to retain all the actors for another year or so, especially if they aren't even being used for filming (such as the Mira character and Varo's wife, both of whom I'm sure are under contract)


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 19, 2010)

Saddened to hear the news. I'm having a hard time envisioning someone else taking on this role. Andy really made it his own, and is the heart of the show imo. I wonder where Starz will go from here.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 4, 2010)

Andy Withfield is going to be recasted 
Its a shame cause he was doing a really good job

Also appereantly they want an actor with a 3-year contract, which means another 3 seasons? Sounds like they stretching the story


----------



## Butcher (Oct 4, 2010)

I say wait for the guy to get better,but that might take a couple of years.


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 4, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Andy Withfield is going to be recasted
> Its a shame cause he was doing a really good job
> 
> Also appereantly they want an actor with a 3-year contract, which means another 3 seasons? Sounds like they stretching the story





I really feel bad for Andy. This was his break out role, you could tell he would go on to do some good stuff. Then he gets cancer, and gets recast. He must be so pissed.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 4, 2010)

i say they stop season 2 until the real spartacus gets better


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 4, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> i say they stop season 2 until the real spartacus gets better



I agree I really want to see the show continue, but it will be so different when you change the main character. At the same time though I guess its not fair to the other actors on the show, to just stop the show for one person.


----------



## pfft (Oct 5, 2010)

I agree with my adopted brother @lk.  I really want my hot ass spartacus to get well and be in season two.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 5, 2010)

Well this fucking sucks, show won`t be the same without Andy.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 5, 2010)

Whoever they cast, I hope the new lead brings a different, look, style, and energy to the role. You can't replace what Andy brought to the table, so why try.

It certainly won't be the same, but maybe it'll be like a fresh start.


----------



## Major_Glory (Oct 6, 2010)

They could recast Spartacus and when Andy Whitfield gets better he can show up after the trademark scene and say he is the real Spartacus and once again let blood be spilled.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 6, 2010)

The should have Andy be Spartacus in the first episode of season 2 and him and Crixius get separated but both still part of the rebellion. Spartacus goes off in search of more people for the rebellion and we are left with Doctore and Crixius tearing shit up and focusing on their part of the rebellion. By the time season 3 comes, maybe Andy would be ready to continue. If not, then get a replacement. 

It really would not feel the same without Andy. They should really try to write around the situation, but I guess it really can't be done


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 22, 2010)

Wentworth Miller to replace Whitfield?


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't think I like that little bit of news.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 22, 2010)

if that happens im done with the show most likely. i dont like him at all


----------



## hehey (Oct 22, 2010)

WTF, the Prison Break guy?, that guy doesnt look nearly badass enough to be the champion of Capula.


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 22, 2010)

I like Wentworth, but only in Prison Break lol. Please lets just hope somehow Andy recovers faster than expected and wants his job back.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 22, 2010)

I tried imagining Wentworth interacting with Varo and Crixius, and I just couldn't see it. They need to keep looking for someone else


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 24, 2010)

Wentworth will always be Michael Scofield to me. 
He also lacks the physique to play a Spartacus. Although pure out of curiosity I wonder if he can pull it of; from genius pretty boy Scofield to brutal killing figure Spartacus


----------



## insane111 (Nov 16, 2010)

Spartacus returns January 10th, 2011


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't see this being as successful anymore.  It's one think to change the actor of a side character in a film/show (like Rachel Dawes in Batman Begins/Dark Knight) but to change the main character?  That'll be hard for anyone to accept.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 16, 2010)

I hope they haven't decided on Wentworth. It better be someone else


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh damn....The story should be just Crixus splitting up with Spartacus,then Crixus goes around breaking shit,until Andy gets better to return as Spartacus.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Nov 21, 2010)

New Spartacus Trailer
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVuGTLGEyyI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 22, 2010)

Preview lacks Illythia


----------



## Shade (Jan 17, 2011)

And the lead part of Spartacus goes to... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Liam McIntyre




TBH, he has a similar face, but he's gonna need to bulk up big time.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 17, 2011)

^ He's going to replace Andy Whitfield...... I guess. 


I'm so fucking sad. Why is Andy sick.


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ^ He's going to replace Andy Whitfield...... I guess.
> 
> 
> I'm so fucking sad. Why is Andy sick.



 Because as usual the Gods spread cheek, and jam COCK IN ASS!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 22, 2011)

So has anyone watched the first episode of Gods of the Arena?


----------



## Blaze (Jan 22, 2011)

Yea, I have. Awesome episode and lots of sex as always.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 22, 2011)

Premiere of Gods of the Arena was amazing!

After all these years, Lucy Lawless still looks amazing!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 22, 2011)

Gods of the Arena was really good. How many episode is it scheduled for?


----------



## Blaze (Jan 22, 2011)

This God of Arena is a prelude. There are 6 episodes...so 5 more left.

After that we will get ready for the second season.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 22, 2011)

Blaze said:


> This God of Arena is a prelude. There are 6 episodes...so 5 more left.
> 
> After that we will get ready for the second season.



I haven't been keeping up with the production, did they announce who will be replacing the actor who played Spartacus?  

I read he had cancer and couldn't carry on.  He beat the cancer and got back on board. Then the cancer came back and is gone for good...?


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 22, 2011)

Look at post #209 for his name and picture


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 22, 2011)

By Jupiters cock, good shit right here. Altough I really started to become engaged by the end of the episode


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 22, 2011)

Jupiters cock the Scottish bastard is a drunken master...of pussy!


----------



## hehey (Jan 25, 2011)

Holy fucking shit, i cant believe that friend actually pissed on Batiatus.... all the more sweeter when he gets killed i suppose.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 25, 2011)

Loved the episode.

Ganicus fighting blind folded


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 25, 2011)

Vettius reminds me of the typical annoying school kind who only acts though when backed up with his pals.

Hoping for a brutal death for him


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jan 25, 2011)

Ganicus is so gonna bang the future doctore wife in 2 episodes or so.


----------



## Ziko (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome start of the mini-series.
The show is so..manly!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 25, 2011)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Ganicus is so gonna bang the future doctore wife in 2 episodes or so.



Can't blame him, she's pretty hot.


----------



## Muk (Jan 28, 2011)

are we already in season 2?

i watched season 1 a few days ago and it was awesome

a little excessive with the blood but w/e


----------



## Blaze (Jan 28, 2011)

Muk said:


> are we already in season 2?
> 
> i watched season 1 a few days ago and it was awesome
> 
> a little excessive with the blood but w/e


Not in season 2 but it's the prelude(events) before season 1 happened. It's only 6 episodes. 


After that ends we will have season 2 although who knows when that will air.


----------



## The World (Jan 28, 2011)

With a name like a Ganicus the only thing you CAN be is badass.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2011)

the episode seem alot bloodier than the ones in the past.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 28, 2011)

i hear there are new episodes.... interesting.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 28, 2011)

ganicus's fight was sweet, kickin ass blindfolded is fucking awesome.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 29, 2011)

"The blood rains down From an angry sky...My cock rages on ...My cock rages on...Till death is found My sword swinging hot... My cock rages on...My cock rages on."(Gannicus)

^ Interesting perspective.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 29, 2011)

He's talking about impotence there, right?


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 29, 2011)

Yesterday's episode (Pt 2) was great, this prequel is going to be as good as Blood and Sand.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 29, 2011)

Season 2 fucking rocks. I've seen two episodes and it already surpassed the first season for me. 
God damn. It has blown my mind.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 29, 2011)

Its alright, am just not into warrior type genres, but it is good.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 29, 2011)

That Varos guy is one sick son of a bitch.  Haha, at least she enjoyed it


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 29, 2011)

I must say while this wasn't originally planned, the prequel is shaping out to be pretty awesome. First 2 eps are definitely better then the first 2 of season 1, the writers have their bearings.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 30, 2011)

Any guesses to the fate of Melitta? Death? Freedom? Sold to another like Naevia?

I'm hoping she'll still be alive at the end of the prequel.  It'll give Doctore/Oenomaus more purpose than simply following his gladiators for season 2.  Plus she's smoken hot!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 30, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> Any guesses to the fate of Melitta? Death? Freedom? Sold to another like Naevia?
> 
> I'm hoping she'll still be alive at the end of the prequel.  It'll give Doctore/Oenomaus more purpose than simply following his gladiators for season 2.  Plus she's smoken hot!



A tragedy avaits Doctore, Melitta and Gannicus thats for sure.

My guess is that, Melitta will kill herself, and Gannicus will die fighting Doctore.

Doctore is the fucking man


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 30, 2011)

Whos woman do you think is hotter, Sparatucs, Crixus, or Doctore?


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 30, 2011)

Crixus hands down.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 30, 2011)

Superrazien said:


> Whos woman do you think is hotter, Sparatucs, Crixus, or Doctore?



Spartacus.

Although the hottest one was the slave girl who was taking care of Spartacus. I love exotic beauty.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 30, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> A tragedy avaits Doctore, Melitta and Gannicus thats for sure.
> 
> My guess is that, Melitta will kill herself, and Gannicus will die fighting Doctore.
> 
> Doctore is the fucking man



Melitta killing herself is actually a good possiblity, though a sad one, and I think Crixus is much more likely to kill Gannicus than Doctore simply because Crixus needs to become champion and I can't think of a reason Batiatus wouldn't kill Doctore for killing his top fighter.




Superrazien said:


> Whos woman do you think is hotter, Sparatucs, Crixus, or Doctore?



Orgy?  This is ancient rome after all :ho


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 30, 2011)

Is it stated what the time difference between _Blood and Sand_ and _Gods of the Arena_ is?


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 30, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Is it stated what the time difference between _Blood and Sand_ and _Gods of the Arena_ is?



5 years between them


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 30, 2011)

5 yrs, never knew that, although I am new to the series. Crixus must of have had his title for quite some time.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 30, 2011)

I personally think that Gods of the Arena has a better plot than Blood and Sand,but Blood Sand has better characters.

Really good episode btw.


----------



## rpmonline1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> Melitta killing herself is actually a good possiblity, though a sad one, and I think Crixus is much more likely to kill Gannicus than Doctore simply because Crixus needs to become champion and I can't think of a reason Batiatus wouldn't kill Doctore for killing his top fighter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Grimmjowsensei said:


> A tragedy avaits Doctore, Melitta and Gannicus thats for sure.
> 
> My guess is that, Melitta will kill herself, and Gannicus will die fighting Doctore.
> 
> Doctore is the fucking man





Actually, Gannicus won't die at all.  He actually becomes a leader/general in spartacus' rebellion, as well as Crixus and Oenomaus.  So we will probably see him in season 2.  He is sold to another luttus, and is later freed by spartacus.  He plays an important role in season 2.  No idea what will happen to Melitta though. (sorry if i spoiled it for some people, but rest assured that HIS COCK RAGES ON!!!!)


----------



## Ziko (Jan 31, 2011)

rpmonline1 said:


> Actually, Gannicus won't die at all.  He actually becomes a leader/general in spartacus' rebellion, as well as Crixus and Oenomaus.  So we will probably see him in season 2.  He is sold to another luttus, and is later freed by spartacus.  He plays an important role in season 2.  No idea what will happen to Melitta though. (sorry if i spoiled it for some people, but rest assured that HIS COCK RAGES ON!!!!)



1st of all..aaaawww...why did you say thaaat? 
2nd, how do you know this?


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 31, 2011)

Just finished watching the first season. EPIC. I'll wait for Gods of the Arena to finish before I start watching it...
Shame the main actor got cancer  I wonder if the new guys any good.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 31, 2011)

rpmonline1 said:


> Actually, Gannicus won't die at all.  He actually becomes a leader/general in spartacus' rebellion, as well as Crixus and Oenomaus.  So we will probably see him in season 2.  He is sold to another luttus, and is later freed by spartacus.  He plays an important role in season 2.  No idea what will happen to Melitta though. (sorry if i spoiled it for some people, but rest assured that HIS COCK RAGES ON!!!!)



shit man. These are actual benefits of history knowledge. Thanks for the enlightment. Gannicus is a cool dude, good to know that he will be alive and kicking by the end of this season.




Irishwonder said:


> Melitta killing herself is actually a good possiblity, though a sad one, and I think Crixus is much more likely to kill Gannicus than Doctore simply because Crixus needs to become champion and I can't think of a reason Batiatus wouldn't kill Doctore for killing his top fighter.




True, but Doctore vs Gannicus would be more tragic than Crixus vs Gannicus. Although going by the answer above, Gannicus will probably live. So either Crixus defeats him(shows mercy) or he justs leaves the house of battiatus, but the former is more likely..


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 31, 2011)

Definitely take Spartacus's wife above the rest, their all good but Spartacus's wife was something else. pek

Good new episode, I gotta find a stream that airs on Friday, waiting till Sunday is a pain.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2011)

Loving the new season, just wish it was more then 6 episodes


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 31, 2011)

Supreme Buu said:


> Crixus must of have had his title for quite some time.



Well we're not sure how long GotA spans yet.  BaS spanned about 2 years in 13 episodes, so it's likely that Crixus would have been Champian for about 4 years if the pacing keeps up.



rpmonline1 said:


> Actually, Gannicus won't die at all.  He actually becomes a leader/general in spartacus' rebellion, as well as Crixus and Oenomaus.  So we will probably see him in season 2.  He is sold to another luttus, and is later freed by spartacus.  He plays an important role in season 2.  No idea what will happen to Melitta though. (sorry if i spoiled it for some people, but rest assured that HIS COCK RAGES ON!!!!)



Didn't know that, but that's awesome news.  It should be very interesting to see how the prequel ends now if Oenomaus and Gannicus will see each other in the future.  Especially concerning Melitta


----------



## rpmonline1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ziko said:


> 1st of all..aaaawww...why did you say thaaat?
> 2nd, how do you know this?



Well, the show is based on historical events.  Although a lot is thrown in just for story telling purposes and drama.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2011)

"you console to suck the cock that pisses on me ! "


----------



## aionaraP (Feb 2, 2011)

john hannah is the man, that fcker just got laid by two goddesses.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 2, 2011)

2nd episode: for a split second I thought Gannicus was gonna suck that dude's cock


----------



## insane111 (Feb 4, 2011)

I almost decided not to watch this season because my friend told me it was awful, luckily I didn't listen to him and ended up watching the first 2 last night. I don't see what some peoples problem is. Sure, it isn't as good as season 1 - nor should anyone have expected it to be. But even without Spartacus, it's still vastly superior to 95% of the garbage TV shows that are being churned out these days.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 4, 2011)

insane111 said:


> I almost decided not to watch this season because my friend told me it was awful, luckily I didn't listen to him and ended up watching the first 2 last night. I don't see what some peoples problem is. Sure, it isn't as good as season 1 - nor should anyone have expected it to be. But even without Spartacus, it's still vastly superior to 95% of the garbage TV shows that are being churned out these days.


So far I see no complaints here. I also don't get what can possibly be awful in the first two episodes, which were better than the first episode of the first season. So I guess your friend is an idiot.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 4, 2011)

insane111 said:


> I almost decided not to watch this season *because my friend told me it was awful*, luckily I didn't listen to him and ended up watching the first 2 last night. I don't see what some peoples problem is. Sure, it isn't as good as season 1 - nor should anyone have expected it to be. But even without Spartacus, it's still vastly superior to 95% of the garbage TV shows that are being churned out these days.



You need to find new friends.  Just saying


----------



## Ziko (Feb 5, 2011)

I actually find the first two episodes to be better than most of season 1 :S


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 5, 2011)

So I just started watching this, and I can say that I'm pretty impressed. I didn't bother with it before because I thought it would just be a rip-off of Rome and 300, but I didn't know Lucy Lawless was in it, which was what made me take a look.

What I like about the show are the characters. They have more depth to them than I imagined they would. Spartacus' and Crixus' rilvary, the way Lucretia and Batiatus really do love each other but still do things in the dark behind each other's backs. Even minor characters are interesting, like Barca, who I still felt sorry for when he was killed despite the fact that he had just slayed an entire house including women and children. And the action is highly entertaining as well.

Of course, the show has its flaws. The ridiculous blood splatters take away from a lot of the scenes, many times just looking silly. But overall, it's a good watch, and it is a real shame about the main actor getting cancer.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 5, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Barca, who I still felt sorry for when he was killed despite the fact that he had just slayed an entire house including women and *children*.



He let the kid go, remember? That's part of the reason why he was killed I think. Makes it even more sad in that sense, though I knew it was coming as soon as he was talking about freedom.

I've been hearing good things about Gods of the Arena, I'm looking forward to watching it. Is it going to be 12 episodes like season 1 or shorter?


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 5, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> He let the kid go, remember? That's part of the reason why he was killed I think. Makes it even more sad in that sense, though I knew it was coming as soon as he was talking about freedom.
> 
> I've been hearing good things about Gods of the Arena, I'm looking forward to watching it. Is it going to be 12 episodes like season 1 or shorter?



He killed the kid(s).  Asher setup the false message about the child surviving so Batiatus would kill Barca for not killing the kid(s)death.  Asher is a sneaky friend.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 5, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> He killed the kid(s).  Asher setup the false message about the child surviving so Batiatus would kill Barca for not killing the kid(s)death.  Asher is a sneaky friend.



Oh I must have missed that, I thought he was telling the truth to Pietro that he saved the kid and telling Batiatus he killed him to cover his back. Man my memory sucks these days. You're right though Ashur is one sneaky little bitch.


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 5, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Oh I must have missed that, I thought he was telling the truth to Pietro that he saved the kid and telling Batiatus he killed him to cover his back. Man my memory sucks these days. You're right though Ashur is one sneaky little bitch.



Pretty sure he was lying to Pietro because the kid had a soft heart and he wanted to spare him from the horrible truth, Ashur over heard that lie, assumed it was true and made up a story about how the boy was seen alive, which made Barca go "Impossible I killed him myself.." But he got killed anyway..=[


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm looking forward to seeing how Asher's leg gets fucked up.  I know that Crixus is somehow responsible because Asher "got in his way" during an event, but I'm looking forward to the details.

What do you guys think will happen to Titus? (Batiatus' father)  Obviously killed, but by who and how?  I'm thinking that Gaia has something to do with it, personally, either poison or stabbing.

And poor Gannicus and Melitta.  They ended up fucking for no reason, having the Primus stripped from them and Gannicus not even fighting at all in the events.

Also, Crixus' jesus-hair is starting to annoy me  Cut it already! Damn hippies.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 6, 2011)

Link removed

The preview for the next episode.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Feb 6, 2011)

got to watch ep 3 on netflix today. Batty's father is to stuck in his ways, how can you not be proud of your son for wanting more and getting his house in the main event. Then make nice with the guy who just pissed on him. Its kind of takes away from the show when you know what little things will happen ie the funny looking guy picking which virgin will get banged. Im was sitting there like the one not picked was a virgin in season 1 so i already know who the choice was going to be.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 6, 2011)

*Batiatus*:  "At last, the gods remove cock from fucking ass!"

Things characters say in this series do come back to haunt them, don't they?


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 6, 2011)

Just finished season 1. Well, I'm actually am impressed. The writing and acting greatly improved over the course of the season.  I really felt it when Spartacus was forced to kil Varro. 

But nooooooo, they killed Lucy! Come back to me Xena! 

I really hope they get around to killing Asher and that scheming bitch whose name I can't remember. At least Varro's wife killed that brat.

So now I have to get around to Gods of the Arena and then wait for season 2.


Razor Ramon HG said:


> Oh I must have missed that, I thought he was telling the truth to Pietro that he saved the kid and telling Batiatus he killed him to cover his back. Man my memory sucks these days. You're right though Ashur is one sneaky little bitch.



Pretty much what Nihonjin said. Pietros was too kind to know that Braca killed a child, so Braca lied to him, which Ashur used to his advantage. Their deaths, along with Spartacus' wife's and Varro's, were the saddest for me.


----------



## hehey (Feb 6, 2011)

Il be disapoint if batiatus ends up killing his own dad.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 7, 2011)

Wouldn't surprise me, that look he gave at the end of the episode speaks for itself.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 7, 2011)

Ow gawd only 3 eps left/ My biggest surprise is that even without its main character this show still shits on 90% of tv shows out there.
I wouldnt mind if they extended this to a full 13 ep season....perhaps giving Andy more time to recover? But I guess he's definitely out of the picture...


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 8, 2011)

^This

The show didn't lose _any_ quality if you ask me..
Honestly, I wouldn't mind if they extended this for as long as Andy needs to recover (assuming the quality stays the same)..But yeah, probably won't happen..


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 8, 2011)

^ Na they already recasted Spartacus unfortunately.


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 8, 2011)

Superrazien said:


> ^ Na they already recasted Spartacus unfortunately.



A sad day for sure..


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 12, 2011)

Nooooo Gaia


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 12, 2011)

So Asher really is an asshole 

He literally _dicked_ his only friend over for no reason in particular.


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, I didn't like that tbh..
I thought he was the selfish survivor type who would do anything to benefit himself, annoying, but an understandable mentality, especially for an underdog slave. But here he was just being an asshole for no reason. Popularity -1 for me..=/


----------



## insane111 (Feb 12, 2011)

Superrazien said:


> ^ Na they already recasted Spartacus unfortunately.



With who? I remember seeing a couple unconfirmed rumors a few months ago. Is there something that is actually solid now?

edit: nevermind, Google prevails again. I'm not too worried, they've already proved that this can be successful without Whitfield. It's a downer, but it will still be great regardless.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 12, 2011)

Nihonjin said:


> Yeah, I didn't like that tbh..
> I thought he was the selfish survivor type who would do anything to benefit himself, annoying, but an understandable mentality, especially for an underdog slave. But here he was just being an asshole for no reason. Popularity -1 for me..=/



If the guy had asked "which one of you should I fuck?"  Then I would have understood what he did, cause it's every man for himself at that point 

And I'm glad 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaia is dead.


  She annoyed me.  Though it is funny that, that is the second time 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that someone has had their head bashed in that house.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 12, 2011)

My understanding was he asked ashor if his buddy liked cock or cunt and ashor told him the cock


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2011)

So maybe it's been awhile since I've seen the first season but I love the shit out of this mini-series, even more so then season 1 and I really did liked season 1 *Well besides the first 2 episodes* Anyone else agree?


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 13, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> If the guy had asked "which one of you should I fuck?"  Then I would have understood what he did, cause it's every man for himself at that point



Yup, but that wasn't the case..



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> My understanding was he asked ashor if his buddy liked cock or cunt and *ashor told him the cock*



Cause he's a dick..

Speaking of dicks, Gannicus crossed a line that's gonna end in disaster for him..


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 13, 2011)

Nihonjin said:


> Yup, but that wasn't the case..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kind of figured that seeing as how he doesn't make it to Blood and Sand


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 13, 2011)

I like all the backstory with Doctore.  How he became such a dick is pretty obvious now.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah, that's pretty flawed though, lol.  I mean he's his ONLY friend and he saved his life in the arena.  

For someone who is suppose to be one of the smarter slaves, that really wasn't too smart.  Though I guess he didn't really become crafty till after his injury.  I remember him saying something about that to Crixus.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 14, 2011)

May be in the minority on this one but I'm gonna miss Gaia.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 14, 2011)

God of Arena is a great show and agreed with everyone. I did not expect the prelude to be that great compared to season 1 but it has not lost it's quality at all. It's awesome.


Razor Ramon HG said:


> I've been hearing good things about Gods of the Arena, I'm looking forward to watching it. Is it going to be 12 episodes like season 1 or shorter?


It's a 6 episode from what I heard.


After that they will move to 2nd season.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 17, 2011)

Well another actor has backed out of Spartacus season 2.  Sorry Naevia fans.  




I'm betting she was sick of the nudity and was looking for a more mainstream gig where she can stay clothed.  I wouldn't be surprised if replacing Andy played a part in her decision as well.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Feb 18, 2011)

She refused a role in spartacus for CSI:NY the most boring one of the three


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 18, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> Well another actor has backed out of Spartacus season 2.  Sorry Naevia fans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sucks balls big time. I hope she is just trying to get more money, and will come back if the price is right. However shes not really important, so they could just say she died or something.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 18, 2011)

Just Blaze said:


> I like all the backstory with Doctore.  How he became such a dick is pretty obvious now.



Doctore is actually my favorite character despite having less screentime than most of the other ones. So it's good to know he gets more development in Gods of the Arena (which I think I'll start watching this weekend).


----------



## Mozu (Feb 18, 2011)

Lucretia was the bitch I love tonight. 
And when she donned Gaia's wig, I was like  

They should really just do a second season of GotA. 



Irishwonder said:


> Well another actor has backed out of Spartacus season 2.  Sorry Naevia fans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I won't miss her tbqh. Her acting is the same as Emma Watson's. The overly expressive eyebrows method.


----------



## hehey (Feb 19, 2011)

I bet everyone will think it was Tilius that poisoned that wine.


----------



## Mozu (Feb 19, 2011)

Well yeah, that's what she wanted. But Gannicus knows she's the one that did it so he has to die.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 19, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> Well another actor has backed out of Spartacus season 2.  Sorry Naevia fans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sucks man. I wanted to see more of her titties and


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 19, 2011)

Alistair said:


> That sucks man. I wanted to see more of her titties and



fuuuck. She was cute. 

As long as I have gannicus and crixus in the 2nd season all is good tho 

I am not sure about the new spartacus.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 19, 2011)

WOW... A lot happened last night.

Poor Melitta.  I was really hoping she'd survive into the 2nd season somehow despite Doctore's words in the 1st.  I wonder if Doctore will find out the truth behind her death from a guilty conscienced Gannicus?

Speaking of Gannicus, now that Titus is dead I'm wondering if he will still be sold?  I find it hard to believe that Batiatus would still honor the deal his father made with Tilius, especially if he ends up believing him to be the killer.

I'm also wondering what will happen to the runaway slave girl.  Either she'll be seen again in season 2, possibly as the one who finds Naevia's location for Crixus (NEW CHAMPION OF CAPUA!), or she'll be caught next episode and dealt a harsh punishment.  Can't wait to find out which.


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 19, 2011)

"Asher, fucking victor"

Best line of the episode.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 19, 2011)

My poor sweet Melitta will be missed. Great episode,  looking forward to the finale and looking forward to the next season though Andy will always be Spartacus for me.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 19, 2011)

Finished watching and what a great episode. Crixus is ready to become the champion. 



Sadly, last episode next week. 



Shame about Andy.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 19, 2011)

I remember reading that Andy Whitfield would have a small role in Gods of the Arena to tie it back into the regular series.  Was that just the opening in the first episode?  I could have sworn it said he shot scenes for it though?


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 19, 2011)

ezxx said:


> so now we know why Oenomaus doesn't drink
> 
> i like how they tied it together with his wife's death



Yeah, too bad for him, he still did


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm thinking Andy's cameo will be in the finale, I always thought it would be like that but who knows, could be wrong.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 19, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm thinking Andy's cameo will be in the finale, I always thought it would be like that but who knows, could be wrong.



I figured it would flash back and forth between the past and the present, but I was wrong 

I'm wondering if there are any further scenes of Andy, if they won't be replaced by the new guy so it transitions better.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 19, 2011)

Asher is such a asshole...yet we can't help but find him funny.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 20, 2011)

Ashur is one of the best character in this series only second to Batiatus.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 20, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Finished watching and what a great episode. Crixus is ready to become the champion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Andy will be missed.


----------



## hehey (Feb 25, 2011)

huh.... thats why Solonius and Batiatus disliked each other in Blood and Sand?, seems kind of petty on Batiatus' part.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 25, 2011)

OMG tonights episide rocked... well it should be running shortly wherever you are in whatever timezone you are...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 25, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> OMG tonights episide rocked... well it should be running shortly wherever you are in whatever timezone you are...



just tell me if the main character dies (in a spoiler tag)


----------



## hehey (Feb 25, 2011)

That fire net Gnaeus did was pretty cool.





hehey said:


> huh.... thats why Solonius and Batiatus disliked each other in Blood and Sand?, seems kind of petty on Batiatus' part.


Never mind, saw the end, good for Gannicus he has freedom, no wonder Batiatus cant stand Solonius.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 25, 2011)

Was ashur crying at the end?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 25, 2011)

I liked how the entire season was one big Batiatus "Flashback Episode" as his mind goes dark from being killed by Spartacus... lol


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 26, 2011)

Holy shit!!!  Epic final battle!!!  Amazing coup de grâce by Gannicus!!


----------



## Ziko (Feb 26, 2011)

Really an awesome ending to this mini-series.
This episode really showed that they've got a much bigger budget than in the first season. Just compare the last battle in this episode to the one's in season 1 and you'll see what i mean.
Also, loved the fact that Ganacus got his freedom, but I hope we catch a glipse of him in the coming season(s).
I'm really going to miss Batiatus though.. John Hannah really delivered stunning preformances and all of his awesome quotes will certainly be remembered. 
Now bring on season 2!


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 26, 2011)

A great finale!  I know that even though Gannicus was suppose to live historically, I wasn't sure if the writers would follow that path or not so I was on the edge of my seat during the final battle.  

The cyclops didn't get his revenge, but Ashur went out like a bitch anyway thanks to Crixus .


----------



## The Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Holly shit.. I'm on episode 3.. this shit is fucking goooood!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 26, 2011)

The only thing that came to mind last night when Gannicus killed the last opponent was
Wow now thats a Jawbreaker.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 26, 2011)

"We shall receive a proper reward for all we've done"...

A proper reward indeed 
Great finale.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 26, 2011)

Fucking loved it. Battle Royale was intense, but nothing surpasses blood & sand finale where spartacus gets a jumping boost from Crixus shield. I believe I was screaming at my tv back then

I thought Diona was gonna be a season 2 girl and here she got offed already. Brutal. 

Now the wait till 2012


----------



## The Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Holly shit. What a great fucking mini series. Plot wise it was far better than Bloods and Sand. GotA was awesome. Finale fight was just.. . So many great moments. Ganacus is .. mmmmm....  dat ass and dat smile.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 26, 2011)

Well we know things didn't end well for Batiatus or his wife...


----------



## Mozu (Feb 26, 2011)

I haven't brushed up on the history of the characters, so I was surprised Gannicus got to live. It was a bit of an uplifting ending bc of that. I thought he'd caught onto Lucretia's scheme, but I guess he's pretty dull. The slave girl getting caught and executed was pretty sad, but it was a nice touch as far as 'depicting the Roman society.' 

Seemed Batiatus was already suspicious of Lucretia's aims towards Crixus.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 27, 2011)

All I can say is JUPITER'S COCK! That was one hell of a finale. This I believe, is the best episode of the entire series. Now, when we are going to see season 2?


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 27, 2011)

I can honestly say that I am throughly impressed with Gods of the Arena. It's easy to see why people say this was more well-written than Blood and Sand, and I agree. We got to see so much development for so many of the characters we already knew, and how they came to the way they are.

Batiatus and Lucretia are an amazingly compelling duo, with all of their cunning and cruelty, yet deep love for one another, leaving me conflicted over their deaths. I had a feeling that she was putting poison in his father's honey wine, but I never saw Doctore's wife's death coming that way. Gannicus was a great character for obvious reasons. Seeing how Crixus was before he became champion was surprising and fun, as well as seeing how he and Barca became close. Same with Doctore, and how he fell into comfort assuming that title. Just something about a man of color using a whip. 

I swear, Ashur needs to die a painful death. Really felt sorry for the slave girl, but I also had a feeling she might be captured. Overall, great action, well-written plot, and excellent set up for Blood and Sand. I watched all 6 episodes last night BTW.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 27, 2011)

Great ending 

Have they decided whos gonna play Spartacus yet?


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Feb 27, 2011)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Great ending
> 
> Have they decided whos gonna play Spartacus yet?



 is the new spartacus.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm going to miss Andy Whitfield.  He saved the whole first season  for me.


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 27, 2011)

Amazing finale and mini series as a whole. It's too bad that after all the epicness of GotA and BaS, the fact that Andy Whitfield won't return will just cheapen season 2 a bit.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Feb 28, 2011)

that last episode was the shit. I though cause Crixus was champion in season one, it would come down to him and Ganitus and that he killed him. The end battle was boss, you got to see how Crixsus injuried Asher, and why he cut his hair. I was sad when Batty didnt deal with the slave girl himself. They pulled that scence off very well. Im for sure Ganitus will make an appearence in season 3 some how. Its a shame that my man Batty wont be in the next season, he was one of my favorites


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 28, 2011)

Bushido Brown said:


> I though cause Crixus was champion in season one, it would come down to him and Ganitus and that *he killed him*.



Gannicus was much too strong for that.

Think about it..

Gannicus > Oenomaus >>>>>> Both Crixus and Spartacus at the same time (pre Theokoles at least)

On top of that, Crixus should be much stronger and more experienced than when he fought Gannicus and Oenomaus should be weaker due to less training (being Doctore and all).


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 28, 2011)

[01] Spartacus Gods of the Arena - Done
[02] Spartacus Blood and Sand - Done
[03] Spartacus Vengeance - 2012


----------



## Shade (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm guessing we'll be seeing Gannicus join forced with Spartacus' crew in Season 2. I wonder how many seasons they're gonna stretch the Servile War, because historically, quite a bit happens before the end. I feel like I kinda spoiled the story for myself by reading the historical account of the war.

In terms of the war, we have yet to be introduced in the show to a commander named Castus.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm guessing Spartacus Vengeance will cover the 1st Year of the Servile War and the following series would conclude the story of Spartacus.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 3, 2011)

Gannicus is amazing character. I was so happy when he got his freedom. No doubt he will make a appearance later on. He just has to.

I'm happy with how it covered stuff/questions out that we had in Blood and Sand. I never expected the prelude to be this good.

Sadly, now we have to wait for the next season.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 3, 2011)

Wanted to watch this.

Does this show have the same characters as Spartacus: Gods of the Arena?


----------



## Irishwonder (Mar 3, 2011)

There will be both new and familiar characters if you started with GotA before BaS.  But be warned... watching Andy Whitfield (Spartacus) will only make you sad that his amazing talent won't be available for season 2.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 3, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Wanted to watch this.
> 
> Does this show have the same characters as Spartacus: Gods of the Arena?


Yea, most of them are there.

If you enjoyed this show safe to say you will love Blood and Sand a lot.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 3, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> There will be both new and familiar characters if you started with GotA before BaS.  But be warned... watching Andy Whitfield (Spartacus) will only make you sad that his amazing talent *won't be available for season 2*.



why not?



Blaze said:


> Yea, most of them are there.
> 
> If you enjoyed this show safe to say you will love Blood and Sand a lot.



thanks


----------



## Blaze (Mar 3, 2011)

He had some form of cancer and no matter how much they delayed it he could not recover on time so they had to leave him out.



A big miss...


----------



## Irishwonder (Mar 3, 2011)

^ Indeed.  His cancer relapsed and he made the (obvious) choice of concentrating on getting healthy for his wife and kids.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow that sucks but he made the right choice.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 4, 2011)

Does anyone know how Whitfield is doing with his cancer?


----------



## Irishwonder (Mar 4, 2011)

^
From an interview with Spartacus creator Steven Deknight


> *Can you give fans an update on how Andy Whitfield is doing?*
> 
> Last I heard he?s doing great, fighting the good fight, very much concentrating on his health and family. It?s a horrible thing, I wouldn?t wish it on anybody. I have no doubt Andy will beat it. He?s one of the strongest and most centered men I?ve ever met. He?s very private, but I hear third-hand that he looks great and is in high spirits.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 7, 2011)

Just rewatched the awesome finale of the first season, it's still giving me the chills


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 7, 2011)

Spartacus: Gods of Television.


----------



## Sann (Mar 15, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Gannicus is amazing character. I was so happy when he got his freedom. No doubt he will make a appearance later on. He just has to.
> 
> I'm happy with how it covered stuff/questions out that we had in Blood and Sand. I never expected the prelude to be this good.
> 
> Sadly, now we have to wait for the next season.



Same here
He really just has to and I didn't expect it at all! It was such a great moment and I love his character.

Is it just me or does it seem as if the plot, characters & the music improved a lot in GotA? You know some scenes reminded me of Gladiator in the way they used the music
They did a great job with the prelude. No we know how Batiatus became the way we got to know him in BaS.

After GotA I love BaS even more^^


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 15, 2011)

90% of you guys just sit around and wait around for the next scene.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 15, 2011)

Link removed

Teaser. Oh, and pics:


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 23, 2011)

Hmmm I'm not exactly sold on this new spartacus. I guess I'll have to watch a few episodes to really make up my mind. The rest looks great though. I'm gonna miss Batiatus


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 23, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Hmmm I'm not exactly sold on this new spartacus.



Well, he's hot, so that lowers my concern. 

What? I'm a shallow, shallow man.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 23, 2011)

He kinda looks like Whitfield.


----------



## butcher50 (Jul 23, 2011)

how's soon the new Spartacus show is arriving ? anyone please ?

thanks in advance.

my dad loves this show like crazy.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 23, 2011)

^early 2012



Razor Ramon HG said:


> Hmmm I'm not exactly sold on this new spartacus. I guess I'll have to watch a few episodes to really make up my mind. The rest looks great though. I'm gonna miss Batiatus



No Whitfield and no Jon Hannah,  
I'll still watch though.

Trailer-thing of the new season came out : 

[YOUTUBE]x59O_uW19P0[/YOUTUBE]

. . .


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 23, 2011)

Surprising how much he looks like the old guy. There really wasn't much the producers could do besides canceling the series (Which would suck), so this is just something everyone's gotta deal with.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 23, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> [YOUTUBE]x59O_uW19P0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> . . .



??

I thought he looked and sounded excellent, why the frown?


----------



## The Boss (Jul 24, 2011)

Trying to get used to the new Spartacus.. I _really_ miss Andy Whitefield.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 24, 2011)

G. Hawke said:
			
		

> I thought he looked and sounded excellent, why the frown?



I agree with you, I do, but I have the same feelings as The Boss. 

When I first started the show, I thought Andy was a generic space marine looking action hero in Gladiator rags. But damnit, by the end of it, he became MY generic space marine looking action hero in Gladiator rags! 

I have faith that the show will be amazing, the trailer shows that much, but I still feel sorta sadface.


----------



## nightmistress (Jul 28, 2011)

Well I just got back from Comic Con and their panel was awesome, as was their booth.  I'm a little disappointed that the actress for Naevia won't be returning, but the new Spartacus looks promising! I really liked listening to him at the panel.  I took a couple of shots you guys might like:
 - this is when I asked him a question at the panel 

 - and there's LUCY! She's sooo pretty in person! She takes excellent care of herself.  

Then the next day we went by the G4 booth to try to get on camera.  They kept pulling us over, but then not doing anything with us (they seemed to prefer off the rack mainstream costumes like batman and stuff).  Here's our costumes:


So we gave up and decided to go to the Spartacus booth next to it.  I'm thinking in my mind "I wish the cast was there."  And then they randomely popped out.  I yelled out to Manu (Crixus) and then they all turned to see us:


He then points at us and makes some kind of signal.  My friend is calmly like "he's pointing at us.  He wants to meet us."  My brain is like "huh?" but then this assistant dude on the floor ushers us over to him: 


And then:
 - he took the pic himself with MY camera!!! ***total fangirl squee*** I SERIOUSLY am now regretting having a costume with gloves, haha.  Though without it this probably wouldn't have happened.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 28, 2011)

I wish I could go to Comic con and meet lots of hot actors


----------



## nightmistress (Jul 28, 2011)

The con actually does a fairly good job at limiting their accessibility.  You just have to kinda get lucky.  Heck Justin Timberlake was walking the floor! He was just in costume so nobody would notice.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GObQ_VCGu6w[/YOUTUBE]




Looks fucking awesome.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 30, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GObQ_VCGu6w[/YOUTUBE]



.......


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 30, 2011)

My anus is yearning for Jupiter's cock.

I want it to be January already


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 30, 2011)

Gannicus


----------



## Masai (Jul 30, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> When I first started the show, I thought Andy was a generic space marine looking action hero in Gladiator rags. But damnit, by the end of it, he became MY generic space marine looking action hero in Gladiator rags!





I wouldn't go that far, but i did get pretty used to seeing him as Spartacus and i think he was doing a damn fine job with it. I can't help comparing the two. Hopefully i stop doing that after a few episodes.

Random question though. Andy Whitfield makes a full recovery, Spartacus has a new season. Do you go back to him or stick with McIntyre? I know the answer is probably stick with McIntyre and i know i should ask this after the season's done but humor me.


----------



## Corruption (Jul 30, 2011)

Andy was great as Spartacus, he brought so much life and emotion to a badass character, mostly in his eyes. Hopefully, McIntyre can pull this off, looks pretty good in the trailer so far.


----------



## Lord Snow (Jul 30, 2011)

This new season is looking pretty awesome. Looks like Lucretia as gone psycho on us.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 30, 2011)

Lord Snow said:


> This new season is looking pretty awesome. Looks like Lucretia as gone psycho on us.


You know she died... right? That's Ilythia hallucination.


----------



## Corruption (Jul 30, 2011)

She didn't die.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 30, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> She didn't die.


She looked pretty dead when she was laying next to her husbands dead body .


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 30, 2011)

Masai said:
			
		

> Random question though. Andy Whitfield makes a full recovery, Spartacus has a new season. Do you go back to him or stick with McIntyre? I know the answer is probably stick with McIntyre and i know i should ask this after the season's done but humor me.



Whitfield all the way. Even if McIntyre brings DeNiro/Pacino/Norton/Spacey-esque acting skills/screen presence . . . .  



Lincoln Rhyme said:


> She looked pretty dead when she was laying next to her husbands dead body .



Naw, that was just her hurting from the Roman abortion Crixus gave her.


----------



## Sann (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh my God!!! *_* The trailer looks absou-fucking-lutely awesome!!!


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 30, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Trying to get used to the new Spartacus.. I _really_ miss Andy Whitefield.



They should have picked someone based on line delivery and voice not muscles. The guy sounds like a 40k space marine, all for the emperor and not "for that pussy i got to bang 3 times." Though should have gotten the guy who played gannicus as spartacus....


----------



## Masai (Jul 30, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> They should have picked someone based on line delivery and voice not muscles. The guy sounds like a 40k space marine, all for the emperor and not "for that pussy i got to bang 3 times." Though should have gotten the guy who played gannicus as spartacus....



Probably would've been a problem if the face was *too* different though. I admit i didn't like the way he sounds but they had to make a really tough choice here.


----------



## Lord Snow (Jul 30, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> You know she died... right? That's Ilythia hallucination.





Lincoln Rhyme said:


> She looked pretty dead when she was laying next to her husbands dead body .




*Spoiler*: _Lucy Lawless talks about Lucretia_ 



Lucy Lawless confirms that Lucretia is alive:
[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoqWIiS0cwA&NR=1]Spartacus: Vengeance - Lucy Lawless Interview[/YOUTUBE]




And she has a message for you guys in the first ten seconds.


----------



## Masai (Jul 30, 2011)

And now i regret ever having come near this thread. Heads up would've been cool.


----------



## Lord Snow (Jul 30, 2011)

Masai said:


> And now i regret ever having come near this thread. Heads up would've been cool.



Sorry, but it was never a spoiler cuz it has been confirmed for quite some time now. I think it was confirmed even before Gods of the Arena came out. I will put it in spoiler tags though.


----------



## Masai (Jul 30, 2011)

It's cool, i just try to stay away from any extra info whatsoever other than the obvious historical points. The unpredictability of the story is one of it's strong points.


----------



## nightmistress (Jul 30, 2011)

Masai said:


> Random question though. Andy Whitfield makes a full recovery, Spartacus has a new season. Do you go back to him or stick with McIntyre? I know the answer is probably stick with McIntyre and i know i should ask this after the season's done but humor me.



The creator likes Andy and when he fully recovers hopes to put him in another show.  It looks like McIntyre is the new Sparty for good. 

He talked about it in the comic con panel *is reluctant to post because it's got my dorky self on there asking a question lol*:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SORV1PvjeR4[/YOUTUBE]




Lord Snow said:


> This new season is looking pretty awesome. Looks like Lucretia as gone psycho on us.



Psyco and stinky based on her indication at the comic con panel.


----------



## Masai (Jul 31, 2011)

I guess that's to be expected. They wouldn't go back to him just as people got used to McIntyre. Only way that would happen is if he fails spectacularly and people have a tremendously negative reaction to him. But if that happens the show as a whole is in trouble, and i doubt it happens anyway.


----------



## nightmistress (Jul 31, 2011)

Masai said:


> I guess that's to be expected. They wouldn't go back to him just as people got used to McIntyre. Only way that would happen is if he fails spectacularly and people have a tremendously negative reaction to him. But if that happens the show as a whole is in trouble, and i doubt it happens anyway.



Yeah.  And honestly, he seems promising to me so I am looking forward to what he can bring to the table.  While the show is titled Spartacus, the supporting cast is plenty good enough to hold the show on their own to keep people coming back. They all seem quite positive and confident in the new season.  

I'm somewhat disappointed that Leslie-Ann Brandt won't be returning as Naevia either, but I'll try to get used to the new one. Honestly, as long as Crixus and Gannicus are around, I'll manage fine enough, lol.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 31, 2011)

I may not like the fact that Andy is not Spartacus,but this new guy seems to be good . Looking forward to the new season.


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 11, 2011)

Dang...


R.I.P. Andy Whitfield


----------



## ShounenHump (Sep 11, 2011)

this is excellent show, very manly...too bad about mr. whitfield, i thoght he will get better


----------



## hehey (Sep 11, 2011)

Lord Snow said:


> Dang...
> 
> 
> R.I.P. Andy Whitfield


And once again the gods spread cheeks and ram cock through ass.

what the fuck seriously?, i never thought it was that serious, what the hell. I just told my mom (who loves the show) and shes freaking out right now.

R.I.P. Andy Whitfield


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 11, 2011)

Lord Snow said:


> Dang...
> 
> 
> R.I.P. Andy Whitfield



That is so fucking depressing.   That's the thing with Non-Hodgkin's lymphoma.  Michael C. Hall had Hodgkin's lymphoma which is the "good" cancer if you're unfortunate enough to get it.  

It's heart wrenching really because at the comic con panel they were saying that he was doing well, but keeping it private.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 11, 2011)

One of my favorite actors, who was also a cool guy irl.

I'm very sad to hear about this. Especially with reports stating he was doing well. 

R.I.P. Andy.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh wow. Yeah, I wasn't expecting that at all because I had also heard he was doing alright.

Very sad to hear...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh man this sucks so much  RIP andy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 11, 2011)

he made the show, i'm not even sure if i'll still watch.

won't be the same without him


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 11, 2011)

With Batiatus and Lucretia's characters both dead and the absence of Andy Whitfield, they do have their work cut out for them the make season 2 measure up. I'm sure I'll still watch, but I just have to hope the new actor and the writing can pull it off.


----------



## hehey (Sep 11, 2011)

It just means that Gannicus has to carry the show from now on.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 11, 2011)

Andy . . . RIP.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't think I will even bother watching the show. I had such high hope for him returning. Maybe I'll see the season premier, to see if it's any good but that's about it. Show won't be the same without him anymore. 
I'm gonna go and get a buzz cut next week in honor of him.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 12, 2011)

Awful news RIP. What really sucks is that it looked like he was on the way to recovery. Cancer really is a bummer


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2011)

R.I.P Andy


----------



## Federer (Sep 12, 2011)

Just read the news. 

R.I.P.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 12, 2011)

Fuck this is awful RIP Andy 



> With Batiatus and Lucretia's characters both dead



Lucretia is coming back in S2


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh, damn :/

That's just depressing. RIP, Andy


----------



## Sann (Sep 12, 2011)

Nooooooooo
I really thought he would make it...damn it!
He was an awesome actor and a great guy


----------



## Noitora (Sep 12, 2011)

Really sad news, was a great actor and a awesome guy. Rest in peace, kick ass on the other side.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 12, 2011)

Sad day for all of us my friends...
R.I.P Andy. You'll be missed brah.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 12, 2011)

Going to miss his badassry on Spartacus. His career was only starting too.


----------



## Nihonjin (Sep 12, 2011)

God dammit this ruined my day..


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 12, 2011)

Cancer is the bastard of this world and its taken out another good actor... Fuuuuuuuuck.

Time to go watch Spartacus: Blood and Sand then that Gabriel film he did


----------



## Wez ★ (Sep 12, 2011)

Never has a celebrity death actually hit me so hard.

Andy was an amazing actor and an awesome guy. If anybody hasn't seen his video with Freddie Wong on YouTube, I'd highly recommend it.

I really thought he was gonna pull through. The guy was in _perfect_ shape.

Rest in Peace, Andy. The good die young. Spartacus will never be the same.

"Hail Spartacus, bringer of rain."


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 12, 2011)

terrible terrible news about Andy...

May he RIP.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah, he looked so damn healthy, he seemed to be doing really well.


----------



## Wez ★ (Sep 12, 2011)

If Michael C. Hall dies as well, I swear to God I'm gonna find the cure for Cancer myself.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 12, 2011)

Michael C. Hall should be fine, his cancer was alot more treatable I thought.


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 12, 2011)

No one can deny that he's probably one beautiful angel now.



Wez ★ said:


> If Michael C. Hall dies as well, I swear to God I'm gonna find the cure for Cancer myself.



Michael C. Hall is in remission from Hodgkin's Lymphoma which, as I mentioned in my post on the last page, is the "good" cancer if you're unfortunate enough to get it.  When I learned Andy had non, I was hoping for the best but knew that the worst was probably eminent, especially after it returned so quickly. Still hoping he'd beat the odds though. Ugh, just heart wrenching no matter how you slice it.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 12, 2011)

Fuck,this is the first celebrity that died I actually cared about .


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 12, 2011)

Fuck me...just..fuck me .


----------



## Mastic (Sep 12, 2011)

RIP Andy, man was fuckin' badass.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 12, 2011)

It sucks that he died so young but it sucks even more for his family ...


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 13, 2011)

Truth be told, whenever a celeb dies I never ever give a darn. I feel the media just takes advantage of their deaths to cash in, and weak gullible people fall for it. (i.e. Michael Jackson) 

This however, I have to say for the first time in my life has left me shocked. I am sad not only because one of my favorite shows lost its main actor, but genuinely sad for the actor himself. He owned the spartacus character and seemed like a honestly nice down to earth guy....something which I cannot say for most actors out there.

All things said, at least he went while his wife was around in her arms and not alone. 

R.I.P. You will truly be missed


----------



## Wez ★ (Sep 13, 2011)

I just watched the Spartacus: Vengeance trailer, and it breaks my heart.

I'm sure Liam McIntyre will give it his all and I'm sure he's a great actor, but when he says "I am Spartacus", it's just not right.

If I imagine Andy doing that, it would have been perfect. He would have killed that line and it would have sent shivers down me.


----------



## Varunga (Sep 13, 2011)

Very upsetting news. I enjoyed the show greatly, and I am always sad to hear about the demise of anyone. A great actor who left behind a great legacy.

R.I.P.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 14, 2011)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Truth be told, whenever a celeb dies I never ever give a darn. I feel the media just takes advantage of their deaths to cash in, and weak gullible people fall for it. (i.e. Michael Jackson)
> 
> This however, I have to say for the first time in my life has left me shocked. I am sad not only because one of my favorite shows lost its main actor, *but genuinely sad for the actor himself. He owned the spartacus character and seemed like a honestly nice down to earth guy*....something which I cannot say for most actors out there.
> 
> ...



This. 

But I have to say this is real sudden. I thought he was getting better. Appeared at comic-con an all....


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 14, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> This.
> 
> But I have to say this is real sudden. I thought he was getting better. Appeared at comic-con an all....



He appeared at 2010.  That's when it was supposedly cleared and then it came back again.  He was not there this year, though they were saying he was getting better.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 16, 2011)

I really thought he would pull through. 

I'm very sad and upset to hear about Andy, I really wanted him to get better and was also hoping he would come back to the show once he was better. For me Andy was what brought me to the show, and he *is* simply Spartacus for me, I really don't feel confident about the show's future without him.

R.I.P Andy


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 16, 2011)

You know that "McIntyre" will be basing every choice with his interpretation of Spartacus off of how "Andy" portrayed the character in Blood and Sand.


----------



## Lord Snow (Nov 4, 2011)

Includes new poster and footage from the upcoming season.


----------



## Sann (Nov 5, 2011)

Wuhuh 
Can't wait for this season! I have faith: it's gonna be awesome


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 5, 2011)

Fuck yeah. 

Dude hasn't really convinced me as Spartacus yet, based on that trailer and other promo videos, but its only a trailer and I have faith in the show writers so hoping that everything falls into place


----------



## Violence (Nov 5, 2011)

I really loved all the Spartacus episodes


----------



## cracker (Nov 6, 2011)

The new dude looks like a moron lol I'll might watch though...I thought Lucy Lawless character was dead lol

I kinda want to see what that's all about barring that meh, whatever


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 14, 2011)

Can. Not. WAIT!!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh Yeah Jpn Version Full

New trailer is out.


----------



## Wez ★ (Dec 21, 2011)

It feels very bittersweet watching that.

I know it'll still be awesome, but I would have just loved watching Andy play the role he made us all love.

Also, definitely saw a dude get his entire face cut off at one point.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 21, 2011)

Anxious to see how the new season goes. I'm really hyped for season 3 but I know for me Andy is Spartacus so I'll have to treat Liam basically like a new character.

PS. Fuck, Mira is so damn hot.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 21, 2011)

I'll watch for Gannicus, Crixus, This is Madness!, and Xena, but I don't know man.  
I don't know.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 23, 2011)

heh just finished season 1 to hear the main character's actor is dead for season 2...
He did well, though in some scenes he didn't have enough impact of speach imo... though in general he did well and he fitted well in the role.


Take the best of this show and the best of Rome and you have a truely epic show. seperated as they are they're good shows but missing what the other delivers best.

Spartacus was more entertaining, but so far i don't recall seeing any exceptional speaches.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 23, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Spartacus was more entertaining, but so far i don't recall seeing any exceptional speaches.



I thought the final speech was well done.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 23, 2011)

It was ok

it's think kind of speach that was my favorite part of Rome:

Season 2 spoilers.


----------



## Wez ★ (Dec 24, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I thought the final speech was well done.


I completely agree.

I also think Crixus was spot on with all of his speeches, such as the whole "In another life, you and I would have been as brothers" and "Spartacus shows us the way!"

I just feel like the entire cast has become a part of me, and Andy dying has been a huge impact.


----------



## Sann (Dec 26, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> I'll watch for Gannicus, Crixus, This is Madness!, and Xena, but I don't know man.
> I don't know.



Yeah, pretty much the same


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 26, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> I'll watch for Gannicus, Crixus, This is Madness!, and Xena, but I don't know man.
> I don't know.



Illythia! Don't forget Illythia 
That scene were she was in that mask, walking over water and fucking Spartacus was soooo fucking BOSS


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 16, 2012)

just a few more days until we see how these slaves and gladiators live beyond the walls of the ludus. 

it's going to be strange to be watching Spartacus and not expect any more gladiator fights.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 20, 2012)

You can watch the first episode of Spartacus: Vengeance for free on the Starz website!

Link: 

Enjoy!


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 20, 2012)

Not working (for me at least).. 
Probably cause I'm not American..


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, if you have STARZ on Demand you can watch the first episode of Spartacus: Vengeance there .

That said, this episode was pretty good. Liam McIntyre is good as Spartacus, not as great as Whitfield, but still good. The speech at the end of the episode was boss . After watching this, I am reminded of why I love Spartacus so much.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 20, 2012)

Saw the first ep.

Lots of blood and tits. Fairly epic.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 21, 2012)

Nevermind, found a link to watch it online with great quality


----------



## Butcher (Jan 21, 2012)

Fucking great episode.

I am reminded of how awesome Spartacus is.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 21, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Nevermind, found a link to watch it online with great quality



Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Sann (Jan 21, 2012)

Gosh how I missed this show^^ 
The first episode didn't disappoint me! It was awesome as I thought it will be. The waiting definitely was worth it. Though I'm curious whether Gannicus will show up some time... 
I want him so bad to join Spartacus


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 21, 2012)

^The actor for Gannicus was at Comic Con and he said he would be in this season.  W00T!! Now that I know it's On Demand I have to watch it when I get some time.  

They have been showing previews for this in movie theatres!


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 23, 2012)

Yep, Gannicus will be back.

First episode didn't disappoint, there were lots of moments that gave me chills.

Slaves Vs. Romans skirmish was awesome.

Still, I just can't help but imagine Andy Whitfield delivering every single one of Spartacus' lines.


----------



## Muk (Jan 24, 2012)

oooo the season started


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 24, 2012)

First episode was OK-ish

They need somebody like Batiatus. That dude's performance is sorely missed
New Spartacus didnt convince me yet, but solid sofar
Crixus has become a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Dude is continuously bitching about Naevia
Illyhia pregnant is gonna ruin that body of her 

Only truly BOSS scene this epside belonged to Doctore Oenameus where he owned those 4 fuckers in the alley


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 24, 2012)

That broken arm was brutal.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 25, 2012)

i hail the series' return


----------



## jam3sbob (Jan 25, 2012)

new spartacus looks like sylar


----------



## insane111 (Jan 26, 2012)

Pretty decent episode, although I'm not sure what to think of the new guy. I didn't watch any of the trailers to see or hear what he sounded like, hoping to be surprised. He definitely isn't terrible, nor he is great. So I'm still stuck on neutral until I see more.


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 27, 2012)

Tonight's the night! I've actually been super good (more like super busy) and able to hold out!


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 28, 2012)

Ughh that ending sucks... but in a good way 

I hope Spartacus returns to his two sword style of fighting though, he's too badass for only one sword.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 28, 2012)

Excellent start to the new season. Because I haven't been keeping up to date on info about the show (other than Andy's death), I had no idea Lucretia would be alive. That excited me, and it'll be interesting to see if she'll recover from her insanity.

Oenameus was as awesome as always, though the preview for the next episode has me worried over what he's gonna do. He is also one of the characters I'd rather see survive to the end of the show.

New guy playing Spartacus did a decent job. Nothing to complain about anyway.

So while I still miss Andy and the character of Batiatus, I still hold high hope for the show.


----------



## Noitora (Jan 28, 2012)

Epic fucking episode. I loved every moment of it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 29, 2012)

sick episode


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 29, 2012)

Episode wasn't nearly as bad as everyone thought it would be, actually glad Lucy Lawless is still in the cast. Haven't seen Gods of the Arena yet, so I should probably get around to that.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 29, 2012)

dat whorehouse scene 

and i'm glad another one of varro's is ka-poof! i'm glad she was written out of the season because she is mad annoying ever since i laid eyes on her and her whore ways


----------



## Honzou (Feb 1, 2012)

I just started watching this series. My girlfriend bought me the first season box set. I've just finished episode 8 where the other Gaul got his Johnson chopped off at the end. 

Quick question, should I jump right into season 2 next or do I watch that mini series that  keep hearing about?


----------



## insane111 (Feb 1, 2012)

Honzou? said:


> Quick question, should I jump right into season 2 next or do I watch that mini series that  keep hearing about?



It's kind of a hit or miss thing, there's a lot of people who liked it and a lot of people who hated it. It's basically a prequel to the first season, and it fills in a lot of details about how Crixus became champion and covers Bartiartis' father, among other things. There's also a new character introduced, who is supposedly going to show up again during season 2. So it would probably leave you a little confused if you don't watch it


----------



## Honzou (Feb 1, 2012)

insane111 said:


> It's kind of a hit or miss thing, there's a lot of people who liked it and a lot of people who hated it. It's basically a prequel to the first season, and it fills in a lot of details about how Crixus became champion and covers Bartiartis' father, among other things. There's also a new character introduced, who is supposedly going to show up again during season 2. So it would probably leave you a little confused if you don't watch it



Okay, thanks. I think I'll go ahead and watch it when I'm done with this first series. I've liked Crixus since day one along with his love story that keeps developing as the series continues. I'm just sad that I'm almost done


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2012)

Mini series, was amazing and well worth watching. Just as good as season 1 IMO.


----------



## Honzou (Feb 1, 2012)

Every time I see Ilythia (or however you spell her name) I get angry, I can't stand her or Ashur.

What's the mini series called? 

Also love the Bad-Ass Munsu Sig!


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 1, 2012)

Honzou? said:


> Every time I see Ilythia (or however you spell her name) I get angry, I can't stand her or Ashur.
> 
> What's the mini series called?
> 
> Also love the Bad-Ass Munsu Sig!



Gods of the arena, its ok but season 1 is much better.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 1, 2012)

I personally like Gods of the Arena more than Blood & Sand. Not saying that Blood & and Sand is bad, it's great, but I prefer the political side of Gods of the Arena.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 1, 2012)

I think Blood and Sand was better because it just had so many powerful performances and insane gut wrenching storylines.  Having said that, God's of the Arena is still highly entertaining and provides a greater depth for some of our favorite characters.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 1, 2012)

i watched gods of the arena first, and i have to say i liked that one a lot more than gods of the arena. it's just great to see how all these characters developed prior to spartacus showing up. it made it really hard to enjoy ludus' end


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 4, 2012)

Only episode 2 and shits already about to go down.

Gonna say it. I can't fucking stand Ashur. That he was the one to bring Oenomaus in pisses me off, especially since I really can't see how Oenomaus is going to possible escape this situation.

Still, I see the importance of Ashur's character. He creates so much drama and conflict on the show that it makes it all the more interesting to watch. I just hope Oenomaus survives.

Also good to see that Lucretia is already back to her conniving ways. 

Nice scenes with Spartacus training the slave who tried to kill him. I wonder if he really will stay loyal though...

Great episode, and I'm enjoying this season more that I thought they would.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 4, 2012)

Ashur is one of my favorite characters. I just love characters out for their own interest .


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 5, 2012)

I can acknowledge that Ashur is a well-written character. The fact that I dislike him is a credit to the writers' skills.

I just hope he dies a painful death by the end of this show.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 5, 2012)

Tempproxy said:


> Gods of the arena, its ok but season 1 is much better.





Magnum Bookworm said:


> I personally like Gods of the Arena more than Blood & Sand. Not saying that Blood & and Sand is bad, it's great, but I prefer the political side of Gods of the Arena.




Gods of the Arena > Blood & Sand. In terms of political drama, better acting (John Hannah really upped his game) better main lead - Gannicus -, better fighting scenes (although this could be budget related) etc.

Blood & Sand had more "epic/iconic" moment like Spartacus jumping over Crixus shield (best FUCK YEAH moment , and Illythia & Spartacus sex scene with masks), but overall Gods of the Arena > Blood & Sand


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 5, 2012)

To each their own, I like both Blood & Sand and Gods of the Arena, but Blood & Sand is still my favorite. Andy was the reason I got hooked on the show in the first place (well him and all the sexy naked women).


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 5, 2012)

Ashur's got some fighting skills. Massacred those pit fighters like a boss.

As for Gods of the Arena, I'd give it a shot. It isn't as good as Blood & Sand and but is quite good, and introduces characters such as Batiatus' Father and Gannicus who play a relevant role in Season 2 through flashbacks or otherwise.


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 5, 2012)

One thing that always bugged me with this show, is that even when being given limited rations of what seems to be second-rate food and generally having subpar living conditions in the Ludus. Pretty much every gladiator seems to be in peak physical condition...

There's probably other stuff as well, but nothing that really bothers me.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 6, 2012)

Newest episode is already amazing, and I'm only 10 mins in.

Oenomaus flashback, and we're back in the Pit.

That was one of my favourite episodes of Season 1, watching Spartacus fuck shit up in the Pit.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh, fuck.

Dat ending.

I was waiting for it.


----------



## jam3sbob (Feb 6, 2012)

things are starting to heat up. but the thing i'm really looking forward to is seeing the new girl (sepia?) naked, or at least i assume she's gonna get naked. hehe


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 11, 2012)

NO NO NO NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

FDJHFBBHGDSBFKJNBDFKJFJKBDHBFJSDFKBHJSDBF

FUCK YOU ASHUR!


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 11, 2012)

I'd been checking to see if he'd show up again, but couldn't find anything.

Glad I didn't now, came as a real shock.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 11, 2012)

just started seeing this show it is great i first saw the rerun of the previous one on stars and say this one when it premiered it is good. to bad the original sparticus died. but this new guy is doing good.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 11, 2012)

The ending, fucking asher, is the only thing I hate.


----------



## Eisenheim (Feb 12, 2012)

Fucking Ashur.


but I still like him as a character.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 13, 2012)

Ashur definitely adds to the show and makes me want to see him get killed, but that after all is what he's supposed to make the audience feel.

The Mira scene was good, but a bit short.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 13, 2012)

Last few minutes of that episode all I could say was "No no no no no no no..."


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Ha Ashur made that episode. 

And why did they change the first beautiful Naevia? This new one better live up the old one.


----------



## insane111 (Feb 13, 2012)

The World said:


> Ha Ashur made that episode.
> 
> And why did they change the first beautiful Naevia? This new one better live up the old one.



They said she left the show a long time ago. Can't remember the reasons, but I think it was something stupid like she didn't like the scenes where she had to get naked. I might be making that up, though.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 14, 2012)

I said it before, and I'll say it again, Crixus has become a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Spartacus & Crixus talk all about how they are gonna rebel against the Romans, and yet they risk half an army to get fucking Naevia (fugly new actress btw) out of the mines 

If Spartacus and Crixus went alone to save them, the fine, since Spartacus made an oath to Crixie, but risking countless men for 1 single bitch? GTFO
At this point I couldn't care less about Crixus nor Naevia for that matter. Their little side-track love story was fun when it was forbidden and shit, and Lucretia was still a huge obstacle, but now who gives a fuck?

Also its tiring to see Spartacus & co fight against nameless soldiers from Glabers army. It pales against the Arena battles we've had sofar in the first 2 seasons. 
3 episodes sofar and new Spartacus has yet to prove himself. His acting is kinda subpar. (But then again Andy was also a bit stiff during early episodes, so can't be too harsh on the new guy)

If I had to compare this show to anything: its kinda like Prison Break. Season 1 was great, an important element in that was the prison setting. Season 2 when they were free was subpar
Same here, the lack of Arena battles and "being gladiators in the House of Batiatus" was great. Them being free, is still exciting, but noting on par with earlier seasons


----------



## Table (Feb 14, 2012)

I like that Crixus has a soft spot for Naevia... I don't think it makes him a '^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)'... in fact I think it makes him quite heterosexual


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 14, 2012)

I just don't want him to have a shitty death.

He deserves to go out like a champ.

I can certainly see the comparison with Prison Break, however, I think Spartacus has far more potential. I'm enjoying it so far and I can see it really picking up when the war truly begins.


----------



## illusion (Feb 15, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> I said it before, and I'll say it again, Crixus has become a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> Spartacus & Crixus talk all about how they are gonna rebel against the Romans, and yet they risk half an army to get fucking Naevia (fugly new actress btw) out of the mines



Have you forgotten about Spartacus and his wife, he would've sacrificed everyone to get her back. I'm sure you would do the same if someone you loved was in the same situation.



> If Spartacus and Crixus went alone to save them, the fine, since Spartacus made an oath to Crixie, but risking countless men for 1 single bitch? GTFO
> At this point I couldn't care less about Crixus nor Naevia for that matter. Their little side-track love story was fun when it was forbidden and shit, and Lucretia was still a huge obstacle, but now who gives a fuck?



You're acting like Crixus is forcing everyone to follow him, he'd go alone, the Gauls and Spartacus choose to help him on their own free will.



> Also its tiring to see Spartacus & co fight against nameless soldiers from Glabers army. It pales against the Arena battles we've had sofar in the first 2 seasons.
> 3 episodes sofar and new Spartacus has yet to prove himself. His acting is kinda subpar. (But then again Andy was also a bit stiff during early episodes, so can't be too harsh on the new guy)



I hate the new guy, I still don't find him believable as Spartacus. He just doesn't have the same rapport with Crixus, oh well what are you gonna do? Hopefully he'll grow on me. 

Anyways I'm loving the new season, Episode 3 was so intense. The ending had me at the edge of my seat, can't wait for the next one.



> If I had to compare this show to anything: its kinda like Prison Break. Season 1 was great, an important element in that was the prison setting. Season 2 when they were free was subpar
> Same here, the lack of Arena battles and "being gladiators in the House of Batiatus" was great. Them being free, is still exciting, but noting on par with earlier seasons



You are soooo right about Prison Break, but I think Spartacus is a lot better. Even if you're a little disappointed so far, just wait till Gannicus shows up again. I can imagine that scene giving me goosebumps.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 15, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Ashur definitely adds to the show and makes me want to see him get killed, but that after all is what he's supposed to make the audience feel.



Pretty much this.

I can't stand his character one bit, but God knows he adds so much to this show that it wouldn't be the same without him.

Speaking of, the ending of this episode was heart-pounding. I couldn't believe Crixus was caught so early on in the season. Now that's two characters who I don't wanna see die trapped in a seemingly inescapable situation. Damn.

I'm actually not disappointed with this season. It's been both interesting and exciting so far. While I'm also not fully convinced with the new Spartacus, he hasn't been terrible or anything. No Andy, but not terrible. I admit, I do miss the arena fights though.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Feb 16, 2012)

There is a web release of episode four.


----------



## Sann (Feb 16, 2012)

Wez ★ said:


> Last few minutes of that episode all I could say was "No no no no no no no..."



Exactly my thoughts 
But I love it that Crixus finally found her (sort of). Without love freedom would be worthless so I think it makes sense that the show concentrates a lot on the love, loss and brotherhood aspect. Besides it is right what Spartacus said: if one single life starts to mean nothing to the whole group than they wouldn't be any different from the romans. 

I'm sure the time of the great rebellion, fighting and revenge-thing will come  We still have a lot of episodes to go. 



The World said:


> Ha Ashur made that episode.
> 
> And why did they change the first beautiful Naevia? This new one better live up the old one.



Yeah... She was so breath-taking beautiful and cute...geez. Miss her


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 18, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> I said it before, and I'll say it again, Crixus has become a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> Spartacus & Crixus talk all about how they are gonna rebel against the Romans, and yet they risk half an army to get fucking Naevia (fugly new actress btw) out of the mines
> 
> ...



I always feared that without the ludious and the arena Spartcus would have no direction and be kinda aimless. And the first 3 episodes felt that way as the different pieces move every so slowly across the map with no clear goal. I defiantly see this show moving in a direction now 4 eps in as oppose to 3 weeks ago so I feel your complaints but I feel they will end after episode 5-6.

Except the new Spartacus. God damn he sounds like a space marine. He is getting used to his roll though and delivering his lines better and more naturally every episode. I half expect him to say for the emperor. 

Oh and the only way the fight scenes work is if they are mostly mindless one sided slaughter houses. Todays ep was the only time I saw causalities and it was painful watching people you saw for 2 seasons die like doggies. If it wasn't established that yeah Spartacus and his men can slaughter in seconds, then it would make very little sense why the romans haven't rapped everyone.


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 18, 2012)

I cringed when that guy got his tongue cut out, sets it apart from all the other gore you see in this show.


----------



## Newbologist (Feb 19, 2012)

Can't wait till Gannicus returns to the show, also the pacing should pick up now that they've reached the mountain.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 19, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Ashur definitely adds to the show and makes me want to see him get killed, but that after all is what he's supposed to make the audience feel.
> 
> The Mira scene was good, but a bit short.



Mira was insane this week!  The writer's are really starting to develop her character as an equal to Spartacus rather than a girl with a crush.  That end scene with the two of them side by side awaiting their end was rather amazing.



insane111 said:


> They said she left the show a long time ago. Can't remember the reasons, but I think it was something stupid like she didn't like the scenes where she had to get naked. I might be making that up, though.



Fan speculation.  She was given better opportunities during the show's hiatus (appearing on Chuck and L&O, and on the advice of her agent she decided to pursue other options)


----------



## insane111 (Feb 19, 2012)

I shouldn't have watched a documentary before this season came out, it spoiled me . All I could remember about Spartacus was that he was a gladiator who escaped and put up a good fight. Didn't even remember that Crixus and Glabber were historical characters.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, even without knowing the details it was pretty obvious that Spartacus would get his revenge on Glabber. The main thing it spoiled for me is what happens between Crixus and Spartacus. Also that they are going to force captured romans to fight each other arena style. That sounds awesome


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 19, 2012)

I already knew Ilithyia was cruel and petty, but I never realized how clever she is. I was surprised that she was the only one who figured out the secrets behind Lucretia's "prophecies."

Speaking of, Lucretia is a cunning a schemer as ever. I enjoyed her interaction with Crixus.

Really good ending too. It had me fooled until I got a better look and saw those were the other gladiators. I'm really liking this season for taking the time to develop its characters.





Nightfall said:


> I cringed when that guy got his tongue cut out, sets it apart from all the other gore you see in this show.



Yeah, that scene was pretty cringe-worthy. The whole torture scene was, really.


----------



## Sann (Feb 20, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> I already knew Ilithyia was cruel and petty, but I never realized how clever she is. I was surprised that she was the only one who figured out the secrets behind Lucretia's "prophecies."



I don't know whether to love or hate her. I do probably both *chuckle* Never thought that it could be so much fun to have her around but in this season the producers did a great job with developing her character. 

Rewatched the first season and I came to realize that it's not only the fighting and the awesome characters (/actors) that make me like this show that much. It's also the fact that all the women, may it be slaves or romans aren't any skinny models but beautiful, let's say "real" women who have actually curves. 
Watching this show makes me so proud to have broad hips


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 20, 2012)

they've mentioned gannicus so everything will be alright in the end


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 20, 2012)

I feel like they're not doing the new girl any favours considering  Naevia was an annoying cunt this episode.

Also, a lot of fans were talking about missing the arena, looks like we'll be getting what we want!


----------



## Hunter (Feb 25, 2012)

Never would I imagined that I would once feel sorry and cheer for Claudius.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 25, 2012)

Sann said:


> I don't know whether to love or hate her. I do probably both *chuckle* Never thought that it could be so much fun to have her around but in this season the producers did a great job with developing her character.
> 
> Rewatched the first season and I came to realize that it's not only the fighting and the awesome characters (/actors) that make me like this show that much. *It's also the fact that all the women, may it be slaves or romans aren't any skinny models but beautiful, let's say "real" women who have actually curves.
> Watching this show makes me so proud to have broad hips*



Don't know how you came to that conclusion. All the slaves were plain looking skinny bitches to me. I can count the girls with more meat then bone with one hand, unless your counting the partially cgi arena audience.


----------



## The World (Feb 25, 2012)

This episode was definitely a 9/10 for me. They finally took down that damn arena, I hope they burn all of Capua down. 

I guess there might be another arena in Rome to burn down as well? 

It's also good to see Gannicus back I just hope he stops beings so mopey and has a true broship with Spartacus.



Wuzzman said:


> Don't know how you came to that conclusion. All the slaves were plain looking skinny bitches to me. I can count the girls with more meat then bone with one hand, unless your counting the partially cgi arena audience.



Just because they are skinny/petite doesn't mean they don't have nice wide hips/curvy frame.

Also, stop fucking fatties bro.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry skinny plain looking bitches are skinny plain looking bitches.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 26, 2012)

The last episode was the best of this season so far for me. Part of me really wants to see a duel between Spartacus and Gannicus.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 26, 2012)

That would have been better than sex


----------



## The World (Feb 26, 2012)

You must be doing it wrong.


----------



## The World (Feb 26, 2012)

Like that Gaul who died this episode.


----------



## Grand Cross (Feb 26, 2012)

Lol, anyone else feel sorry for Glaber? I find him quite entertaining.

Gannicus is


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm really starting to enjoy the bond between Crixus and Spartacus.  Even though they usually don't agree, they constantly risk their lives for each other.

As for Glaber, he's finally starting to move into the more juicier storylines.  Can't wait to see what he plans next.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 27, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> The last episode was the best of this season so far for me.



I agree.

The ending of this episode was heart-pounding. Watching the arena burn and the fight between Gannicus and Oenomaus was amazing (and it showed how much of a badass Oenomaus, still knocking Gannicus around with chained hands and a blunt sword).

I love the fact that this show is taking the time to develop all of its characters, making sure that all of them are interesting.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 27, 2012)

After my bitchin about the first four episodes being medicore they went full throttle!

This was one of the best episodes. Return of gladiator battles, Gannicus being epic as usual, a rescue mission with a good reason for once

And then the intrigue in the House of Batiatus. Fucking love Illithya 
Somehow in one episode they made Glaber a likeable character. Actually felt sorry for him

And those epic scenes where Spartacus throws that spear at Glaber and the crumbling of the Arena 

Only concern is that next week they go back to fighting fodder Roman soldiers


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't give two shits about the fights anymore

It's all about the characters for me now

anyone with me?


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 28, 2012)

Definitely one of the best episodes, everything about it was just incredible.

Towards the end my heart stopped beating every time it looked like Crixus was about to die...


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 28, 2012)

Also, they deserve way better special effects in this show.

I couldn't help but laugh every time a chunk of the audience suddenly dropped to a fiery death.


----------



## The World (Feb 28, 2012)

I think any pity for Glaber went right out the door the moment he decided to murder Illythia's father so brutally with that sadistic grin on his face. 

I actually thought he would be the better man for a moment and actually save him.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 28, 2012)

The World said:


> I think any pity for Glaber went right out the door the moment he decided to murder Illythia's father so brutally with that sadistic grin on his face.
> 
> I actually thought he would be the better man for a moment and actually save him.



Are you kiddin me 

Illythia, his father in law, and Varinius were all against Glaber. Glaber was being fucked from all angles
If he actually saved that old dude he would've officially been the most whipped character ever

Seruously, epicly dodging that spear from Spartacus and not taking any shit at all from any side actually shows he has some balls


----------



## The World (Feb 28, 2012)

> Missed the point.

It also shows that he is truly evil and doesn't deserve pity.

I don't remember him ever getting his hands that dirty since the first episodes in S1.

He might have had a turnaround, but nope he's a villain and deserves the crazy evil cunt that is Illythia, just like Batiatus and Lucretia.

There were a few times where I thought Batiatus wasn't beyond redemption and be more honorable like his father, then a few scenes later he would do something despicable.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 28, 2012)

That guy Spartacus hit with the spear.

His face seriously pisses me off

dunno if that is good acting or not


----------



## The World (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah that freaky faced mofucka. 

I remember he raped some slave in the ass with the rapiest face.

I'm glad that Spartacus finally killed that bastard.


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 28, 2012)

This new guy just isn’t doing it for me, he doesn’t have the same intensity as Andy. I just don’t see him as Spartacus.


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 28, 2012)

Does anyone know if the soundtrack for Vengeance is out yet? Or at the very least that really epic song played at the end of episode 5.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 29, 2012)

Tempproxy said:


> This new guy just isn?t doing it for me, he doesn?t have the same intensity as Andy. I just don?t see him as Spartacus.


I completely agree with this. He seems to go with a completely different attitude. 

Andy was always a badass who got shit done. He was mostly calm but he still showed different emotions.

This guy just always looks angry and stern.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 29, 2012)

The World said:


> Yeah that freaky faced mofucka.
> 
> I remember he raped some slave in the ass with the rapiest face.
> 
> I'm glad that Spartacus finally killed that bastard.



Is he dead? He wasn't really shown after he got hit. My guess is he's alive


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 2, 2012)

All those flashbacks of  Ilithyia having sex with Spartacus makes me think that her baby is not Glaber's, but Spartacus'.


----------



## hehey (Mar 2, 2012)

Ashur..... will totally regret doing that to Lucretia...


----------



## Grand Cross (Mar 2, 2012)

Dat Gannicus 

In Ancient Rome, I love how you can just waltz into someone's house and murder everyone there, then just walk out casually. 

I can't help but cheer for Glaber sometimes


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh my god, Ashur you awesome bastard


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2012)

Holy shit, Ashur can fight like a crazy animal. 

Holy shit, Glaber is becoming another Batiatus and finally filling in as an actual villain?


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Mar 3, 2012)

No Gannicus come back =[


----------



## Grand Cross (Mar 3, 2012)

Gannicus'll be back by the next episode. Honestly, Gannicus vs Spartacus was better than Spartacus vs Crixus. Crixus is just a brute, but Gannicus and Spartacus both fight beautifully.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 3, 2012)

Hope they don't dedicate too much time to Naevia and Crixus after this. 

Ashur is like the best jack of all trades ever^^


----------



## jam3sbob (Mar 3, 2012)

ashur now has something over glabbers head. awesome fucking ashur!


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 3, 2012)

hehey said:


> Ashur..... will totally regret doing that to Lucretia...



Man I saw that coming. Ashur rape is like the worst rape in the series.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 3, 2012)

Ashur, lowest of the Brotherhood took down 3 or 4 Roman soldiers. How fodder are they 

Also Gaius is becoming more interesting. Loved how he invaded Seppius home


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 4, 2012)

hehey said:


> Ashur..... will totally regret doing that to Lucretia...


I can already hear the plots of vengeance whispering in her head.


Kisabuna said:


> Gannicus'll be back by the next episode. Honestly, Gannicus vs Spartacus was better than Spartacus vs Crixus. Crixus is just a brute, but Gannicus and Spartacus both fight beautifully.



I just wish their fight could've lasted a little longer. It had me on the edge of my seat.

I also love the way Glaber is developing in his villain role. It was interesting how they tired to make you feel sorry for him in the last episode, but he turns into a complete monster in this one.

Ashur's character is also developing really well. He's despicable, but you have to admire his ability to survive. But it still make me long for the time when we'll finally see him get killed.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 4, 2012)

Who do you think is going to kill the Egyptian? That dude is badass. I hope Agron kills him, he needs a badass guy to kill.


----------



## Raviene (Mar 4, 2012)

i always wondered how i would feel if the "fantasy" fight b/n the two top boxers right now becomes a reality... this fight b/n Gannicus and Spartacus just gave me a taste of it... my brother thought i was in a state of trance when he saw me staring at the screen... not moving ...


and then it ended


----------



## Easley (Mar 4, 2012)

Episode 7 should introduce Ellen Hollman as Saxa. The female warrior we were promised. She's not a gladiator but is capable of kicking ass like the guys.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 4, 2012)

They should rename the title of the latest episode to "Ashur. Fucking Victor!"


----------



## Incanta (Mar 4, 2012)

Hate to be a negative person in the thread, but I could never get into Spartacus. I loved HBO's "Rome" (with which it is often compared to), but Spartacus was just too reminiscent of 300, and too flashy, empty and lacking any degree of depth for me. I just couldn't feel for any of the characters.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 4, 2012)

Incanta said:


> Hate to be a negative person in the thread, but I could never get into Spartacus. I loved HBO's "Rome" (with which it is often compared to), but Spartacus was just too reminiscent of 300, and too flashy, empty and lacking any degree of depth for me. I just couldn't feel for any of the characters.



Did you watch all of it, or only the first few episodes of season 1?


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 4, 2012)

Incanta said:


> Hate to be a negative person in the thread, but I could never get into Spartacus. I loved HBO's "Rome" (with which it is often compared to), but Spartacus was just too reminiscent of 300, and too flashy, *empty and lacking any degree of depth for me. I just couldn't feel for any of the characters.*



How many episodes did you watch? Because sure, it starts out a little slow but once it gets off the ground, the characters and the plot are absolutely incredible.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 5, 2012)

Ashur assembling his own A-Team = epic shit.

I'm glad they're killing off all those annoying Roman nobles one by one. Tired of them sitting around drinking wine, giggling about shit, and acting like assholes. Wastes Gladiator scenes. First weird mouth, then Ilythia's dad, now that i*c*st guy. Keep em comin to the slaughter!

Also,



Spartacus wiki is epic.


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 5, 2012)

Megaharrison said:


> Ashur assembling his own A-Team = epic shit.
> 
> I'm glad they're killing off all those annoying Roman nobles one by one. Tired of them sitting around drinking wine, giggling about shit, and acting like assholes. Wastes Gladiator scenes. First weird mouth, then Ilythia's dad, now that i*c*st guy. Keep em comin to the slaughter!
> 
> ...



Ahhhhhhhh I take great delight in seeing his face in pain, also anyone else think Lucretia got what she deserved? I don?t condone rape but she has condemned slaves to far worst.


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 5, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Man I saw that coming. *Ashur rape is like the worst rape in the series*.



We're Not Gonna Take It


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 5, 2012)

Incanta said:


> Hate to be a negative person in the thread, but I could never get into Spartacus. I loved HBO's "Rome" (with which it is often compared to), but Spartacus was just too reminiscent of 300, and too flashy, empty and lacking any degree of depth for me. I just couldn't feel for any of the characters.


I'll have to respectfully disagree.

I find this show to be much better than Rome. which was a good show, but it always felt like it was missing something to me. The flashy action in Spartacus actually adds to the entertainment, but there is a lot more depth than you're giving it credit for. The characters have amazing and engaging personalities.

If I had to guess, I'd imagine you didn't get very far into the show...


Tempproxy said:


> Foundations



Ashur is a truly horrible person.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 5, 2012)

I can't wait to finally understand what Ashur's actual motives are.

He's just _constantly_ fucking people over.

His men are scary as shit, they really nailed it with the costume design.

Loved the Spartacus/Gannicus stand-off, but even if Mira wasn't trying to kill that bitch, shooting somebody with an arrow is a little OTT.

It's not like she was going to outrun the entire slave army.


----------



## Grand Cross (Mar 6, 2012)

Wez ★ said:


> It's not like she was going to outrun the entire slave army.



She had to stop her somehow. It's not like anyone would've stopped watching Spart vs Gann


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2012)

Wez ★ said:


> I can't wait to finally understand what Ashur's actual motives are.
> 
> He's just _constantly_ fucking people over.
> 
> ...



She only meant to maim. 

She was way too overconfident in her abilities.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 8, 2012)

gotta catch up i like this show


----------



## hehey (Mar 9, 2012)

Ashur is digging his grave deeper and deeper, he will regret showing Lucrieta his treasures.

Edit: Seppia..... Seppius rolls in his grave at you...


----------



## Grand Cross (Mar 9, 2012)

Lucretia's Ashur's bitch from now on 

Gannicus is so fucking baws


----------



## hehey (Mar 9, 2012)

dat Glaber, Kills Sepius and then fucks his sister the next episode....


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 9, 2012)

Gotta love Crixus' berserk button transition

Crixus: Stupid Argon and his people 

*sees Navia* 

Crixus:  DIE!!!


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 10, 2012)

I don?t get Lucretia letting Ashur bang her, I mean he doesn?t hold any real power and is merely Glabers dog. And is it just me or are a majority of the cast not as impressive physique wise as they were in previous seasons, talking of course about Crixus and Gannicus.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 10, 2012)

Did you not watch last episode. If Ashur reveals Lucretia is not a prophet, you can be sure Glaber not listen to her anymore or worst kill her.

Also she is applying the advice she gave illythia, endure till she can strike back.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 10, 2012)

Superrazien said:


> Who do you think is going to kill the Egyptian? That dude is badass. I hope Agron kills him, he needs a badass guy to kill.



Lol it will most certaintly be the other way around, either Crixus, Oenamous or Gannicus imo.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 10, 2012)

hehey said:


> dat Glaber, Kills Sepius and then fucks his sister the next episode....



Seppia looks underage as fuck 



Tempproxy said:


> I don?t get Lucretia letting Ashur bang her, I mean he doesn?t hold any real power and is merely Glabers dog. And is it just me or are a majority of the cast not as impressive physique wise as they were in previous seasons, talking of course about Crixus and Gannicus.



Yeah I noticed this too

But new Spartacus is the worst of all. Compare his physique with Andy season 1, this dude looks too skinny. He needs to buff up more

Although easy explanation could be that they aren't training according to daily gladiator regime because they are "free" 
Now they just play hide & seek with Roman soldiers and hunt boars 



ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Lol it will most certaintly be the other way around, either Crixus, Oenamous or Gannicus imo.



Seeing as how Gannicus off-paneled this tattooed dude, who was also "hand-picked" by Ashur for Glaber I hardly doubt it will be a memorable battle
Althought he Egyptian did had more of a build-up for his reveal. We'll see


Also this episode had some hot germans chiks


----------



## jam3sbob (Mar 11, 2012)

finally got to see naked new girl. hope to see more lol


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 11, 2012)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Did you not watch last episode. If Ashur reveals Lucretia is not a prophet, you can be sure Glaber not listen to her anymore or worst kill her.
> 
> Also she is applying the advice she gave illythia, endure till she can strike back.



I must have missed that last episode, was it before he raped her?



hitokugutsu said:


> Seppia looks underage as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah true I guess they have a valid reason to not look as buff, although those Germans look big as fuck. And when someone Liams size downs a few of them with one punch.................well.


----------



## Grand Cross (Mar 11, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Gotta love Crixus' berserk button transition
> 
> Crixus: Stupid Argon and his people
> 
> ...



Crixus is so lulzy.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 11, 2012)

The more and more they try to make you feel sorry for the Roman characters, the more they do something to make them out as irredeemable. 

Good to see Oenomaus finally joined back up with the group, and Navia learning to protect herself so she won't just sit around crying all the time.

I particularly amused by the fact that Ashur and Glaber thought one of Ashur's men and some Roman soldiers would be enough to capture Gannicus and crucify him. Speaking of, I'm not impressed with Ashur's group yet. The Egyptian had a nice intro, but none of them have done anything yet.

I wonder what Lucretia is going to do to deal with Glaber and Ashur now...





C_Akutabi said:


> Gotta love Crixus' berserk button transition
> 
> Crixus: Stupid Argon and his people
> 
> ...



I seriously lol'ed at that. You could literally see that he was entertained by the fight until he saw Navia.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 11, 2012)

Just gotta love Lucretia this season..

I'm just tired of Crixus now... I really don't like him anymore.

Not sure where they're taking this show after season 2 though. I doubt they have the budget to do anything bigger than this.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 11, 2012)

Crixus is still my main man. Fucking boss.

Glaber is getting more and more awesome, however.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh man, I absolutely loved the skirmish with the Germans! Our boys fucked them up, even Mira had a decent fight.

I'm so glad Crixus finally had an epic moment, even though it was extremely brief. I seriously wanted him to go completely ape shit on that dude. Also, is it me or does he always shout the person's name before he attacks them? 

Not gonna lie, I've been waiting for a scene like that with Seppia all season.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 16, 2012)

Just posting some casting news for Julius Caesar and Marcus Crassus:


----------



## hehey (Mar 16, 2012)

Ceasar?  why him, why not Pompei, as far as i know Ceasar wasn't involved in this war (but Pompei was at the end)..... unless they are trying to set up some new series set after the Spartacus is over involving those guys.....


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 16, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> I seriously lol'ed at that. You could literally see that he was entertained by the fight until he saw Navia.







hehey said:


> Ceasar?  why him, why not Pompei, as far as i know Ceasar wasn't involved in this war (but Pompei was at the end)..... unless they are trying to set up some new series set after the Spartacus is over involving those guys.....



Well there's not much about what Ceasar was up to at the time. So little that they really could make up a lot and make it plausible. I'm sure the major players like Pompei will play their part.


----------



## Grand Cross (Mar 16, 2012)

That was one of the better episodes this season. All of Ashur's men, bar the Egyptian, are fodders. Since Crixus couldn't kill him, it's gotta be Spartacus or a round 2 between him and Crixus.

Oh Seppia, 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really thought the old man was gonna sell them out, but that guy was definitely a boss


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 17, 2012)

The old man needed to live. God damn.


----------



## Starstalker (Mar 17, 2012)

Gannicus is more than a match for that Egyptian


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 17, 2012)

Everybody gets their asses kicked
Gannicus rapes


----------



## insane111 (Mar 17, 2012)

I guess there's going to be another season after this right? I assumed they were going to end it with this season, but there's obviously no way they can wrap up the defeat of Spartacus in these next 2 episodes.


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 18, 2012)

Poor Mira, she tries so hard. I loled at Asher, should've just left the hot jewelry alone, and Illythia, no one wants you. 

That egyptian, damn, well so long old man you were a boss.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 18, 2012)

Damn, I liked that old man, he was awesome. And NOW I'm impressed with the Egyptian. Nearly killed Crixus and was taking arrows like nothing.

I figured Illythia would pull that "It's you child" on Spartacus. Amusing that it worked on him, while Crixus stabbed Lucretia regardless.

Speaking of Lucretia, that woman is devious and I love her character more and more. Lucy Lawless is such an amazing actress.

Great episode all around.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 19, 2012)

The Egyptian is a badass, I have a feeling he might kill someone important like Animaeus .

He owned Crixus pretty badly and easily, the guy should have been a gladiator  it was an awesome episode though.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 19, 2012)

Every time I start to feel sorry for Illythia I remember what that bitch did to Varro.

It's sad that nobody will ever know about that. I'd love to see Spartacus find out somehow and just lose it.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 19, 2012)

insane111 said:


> I guess there's going to be another season after this right? I assumed they were going to end it with this season, but there's obviously no way they can wrap up the defeat of Spartacus in these next 2 episodes.



They have 5 episodes left this season. Assuming its the regular 13-ep season
But it was obvious it would go beyond this season. After Gaius there is still Rome that needs to burn 

Varinius for next season 



Wez ★ said:


> Every time I start to feel sorry for Illythia I remember what that bitch did to Varro.
> 
> It's sad that nobody will ever know about that. I'd love to see Spartacus find out somehow and just lose it.



Illythia is awesome. She had the most epic sex scene in this series (with the golden masks and all)


Also new Spartacus really needs to buff up. Dude looks to skinny. Especially with a new batch of warriors (the Germans who are ripped), Oenameus who, despite being near death looks more menacing in shape he comes of as a skinny ass leader


----------



## Excalibur (Mar 19, 2012)

Who's stronger, Gannicus or Spartacus?

Just a quick question because I get the impression that they may be equals, although Spartacus seemed to have the advantage a few episodes back or so.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 19, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> They have 5 episodes left this season. Assuming its the regular 13-ep season
> But it was obvious it would go beyond this season. After Gaius there is still Rome that needs to burn



Sadly theirs only 2 episodes left. Its a 10 episode season. The previews for episode 9 says "Catch the last episode before the season finale." It kind of sucks but w/e, must be an expensive show.

Is it just me or does it kind of bug you when they re shoot scenes from season 1 with the new guy? I understand why they do it of course, but it just kind of bugs me lol.


----------



## Sann (Mar 20, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> Also new Spartacus really needs to buff up. Dude looks to skinny. Especially with a new batch of warriors (the Germans who are ripped), Oenameus who, despite being near death looks more menacing in shape he comes of as a skinny ass leader



And here I thought I was the only one who realized that  Compared to Andy he really lacks the shape of a gladiator...



Excalibur said:


> Who's stronger, Gannicus or Spartacus?
> 
> Just a quick question because I get the impression that they may be equals, although Spartacus seemed to have the advantage a few episodes back or so.



Would say the same. It didn't seem to me as if one of them was better than the other. Guess it's balanced, which would make a fight between them in the arena pretty interesting


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 20, 2012)

Excalibur said:


> Who's stronger, Gannicus or Spartacus?
> 
> Just a quick question because I get the impression that they may be equals, although Spartacus seemed to have the advantage a few episodes back or so.


I'd say they're about equal in terms of skill, but Spartacus is chosen by the God's.


Superrazien said:


> Is it just me or does it kind of bug you when they re shoot scenes from season 1 with the new guy? I understand why they do it of course, but it just kind of bugs me lol.


That also bothered me, mostly because Andy did it so much better. He showed so much emotion and rage just from his eyes in that scene, and Liam just made it very boring and bland.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh the reshoot scenes are terrible, I would prefer they leave them untouched.


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2012)

I loled when Liam flashbacked to the dead wife scene and it was Andy's head from bird's eye view. 

I WILL NEVER FORGET YOU ANDY!


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah I noticed it was Andy's head.

Nobody could wear that armour quite like Andy.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 20, 2012)

I actually kind of lost some respect for Spartacus in the last episode since he was much more of a dick to Illythia than I previously believed was IC for him to be. Grant Illythia is the wife of the guy who he hates above all else, but to his knowledge Illythia has not done anything to him and is a pregnant women yet he was willing to kill her till he found out it was his child and even than it's unclear if he decided not to kill her due to this fact or due to the fact that it would not balance the scale with Glaber, which seems pretty despicable for his character.

On top of that he had to taunt her with the idea that she essentially has no one and left her alone in a forest which is filled with people who would rape or kill her w/o a second thought. 

I expect him to immediately decided not to kill her just on the grounds that she was pregnant and the baby was innocent. I also expect him to be a bit kinder to her when he found out her baby was his. Finally after he found out that Glaber didn't lover her I was kind of expecting him to at least give her a choice of going back to Rome or joining their cause, I mean he accepted another roman into their group and again to his knowledge Illythia has done nothing to him and is the mother of his child, he could have at least given her a chance to work for the cause and redeem herself, not sure she would have taken it but still.

Also while Illythia has done some villainous things in the past I don't really feel like the writers have made her a true villain yet, that is beyond redemption. I mean if you look at all the terrible stuff she has done most of it is motivated by the manipulation and trauma others have caused her and in this season they showed her at least have compassion for her hand maid. To me her character can go into two directions at this point become a completely insane true villain or seek redemption and to me it would have been a better writing if Sparatcus gave her a choice between evil and good, saying she could ether stay with him or go back to Rome.


----------



## Sann (Mar 21, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Grant Illythia is the wife of the guy who he hates above all else, but to his knowledge Illythia has not done anything to him and is a pregnant women yet *he was willing to kill her till he found out it was his child* and even than it's unclear if he decided not to kill her due to this fact or due to the fact that it would not balance the scale with Glaber, which seems pretty despicable for his character.



I totally agree. That's exactly the point that disappointed me about his behaviour in the last episode. I mean, yes, revenge and all, but if the writers had wanted us to believe a Spartacus without mercy or common sense, then they should have introduced him to us as such to begin with. This hatred was understandable yet it slightly out of character. Sure he hates Illythia and his try to kill her, after they had removed their masks proves it. Still I never thought of him as some sort of "Sasuke" (bad comparison, I know), blinded by his rage and sorrow, but as a man who can see beyond his revenge. Why else whould he want other to join his course? I'm sure not, because he wants them to help him kill Glaber.  
Of course: killing something dear always causes pain, that's why a understand why he wanted to kill Illythia in the first place, but how Spartacus acted and what he said could have been done better and in a different way. 



Turrin said:


> Finally after he found out that Glaber didn't lover her I was kind of expecting him to at least give her a choice of going back to Rome or joining their cause, I mean he accepted another roman into their group and again to his knowledge Illythia has done nothing to him and is the mother of his child, he could have at least given her a chance to work for the cause and redeem herself, not sure she would have taken it but still.
> 
> Also while Illythia has done some villainous things in the past I don't really feel like the writers have made her a true villain yet, that is beyond redemption. I mean if you look at all the terrible stuff she has done most of it is motivated by the manipulation and trauma others have caused her and in this season they showed her at least have compassion for her hand maid. To me her character can go into two directions at this point become a completely insane true villain or seek redemption and to me it would have been a better writing if Sparatcus gave her a choice between evil and good, saying she could ether stay with him or go back to Rome.



Absolutely
She is the result of what manipulation can do to someone. I also somehow expected him to give her the choice to stay with them, also because of the child. It wouldn't have been a bad idea, though the writers would have had to do very good writing to persuade us, that this a) can work b) isn't out of character and c) sort of understandable/believable. 

To be honest I can't decide which one would I love to see the most: the true villain or the redemped woman, who helps Spartacus to kill Glaber. 
Both would be awesome, so I'm pretty curious right now in which direction the writers will take Illythia.


----------



## Grand Cross (Mar 23, 2012)

Awww mah gudnes!

The latest episode was pretty slow in the first half, but the shit hit the fan in the second. So many fodders were lost this episode 

I kinda saw the Seppia thing coming the moment Lucretia told Illythia that Seppia knew. It was predictable how it would turn out because they're only gonna let Spartacus kill Gaius.



Turrin said:


> I actually kind of lost some respect for Spartacus in the last episode since he was much more of a dick to Illythia than I previously believed was IC for him to be. Grant Illythia is the wife of the guy who he hates above all else, but to his knowledge Illythia has not done anything to him and is a pregnant women yet he was willing to kill her till he found out it was his child and even than it's unclear if he decided not to kill her due to this fact or due to the fact that it would not balance the scale with Glaber, which seems pretty despicable for his character.
> 
> On top of that he had to taunt her with the idea that she essentially has no one and left her alone in a forest which is filled with people who would rape or kill her w/o a second thought.
> 
> I expect him to immediately decided not to kill her just on the grounds that she was pregnant and the baby was innocent. I also expect him to be a bit kinder to her when he found out her baby was his.



This is not how people are, especially in those days. Illythia abused the slaves as much as any other Roman, and Spartacus bore witness to that while in Batiatus' house. There's also the fact that you're holding to out modern view of ethics, when back in his day he would most definitely be a paragon of kindness. Some of the things he's done just this season make him unbelievable for this setting, what with him being so merciful. Episodes like these show us the human in Spartacus.

I was shocked when he threatened to kill all of Agron's people when they were causing mayhem, but after a couple seconds I remembered the time and place this story happens in. Before then I found it laughable how Spartacus' character is our modern day interpretation of a hero, instead of that of ancient people.

The point is, don't expect Spartacus to be a bleeding heart.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 24, 2012)

Kisabuna said:


> This is not how people are, especially in those days. Illythia abused the slaves as much as any other Roman, and Spartacus bore witness to that while in Batiatus' house. There's also the fact that you're holding to out modern view of ethics, when back in his day he would most definitely be a paragon of kindness. Some of the things he's done just this season make him unbelievable for this setting, what with him being so merciful. Episodes like these show us the human in Spartacus.
> 
> I was shocked when he threatened to kill all of Agron's people when they were causing mayhem, but after a couple seconds I remembered the time and place this story happens in. Before then I found it laughable how Spartacus' character is our modern day interpretation of a hero, instead of that of ancient people.
> 
> The point is, don't expect Spartacus to be a bleeding heart.



The problem isn't that Spartacus's actions aren't understandable given the time period, the problem is they don't make sense based on his prior actions as a character. For example you mentioned that Illythia abused slaves just as much as any other roman, but Spartacus was willing to look past that in the case of the Roman guy who teamed up with him, I'm sure Spartacus knows that there was a time such a wealthy Roman him had slaves, but he clearly believes that the Roman guy was able to change and that his past actions don't warrant him being killed.

This is why to me it would have seemed more IC to me if Spartacus offered Illythia to join their cause and redeem herself, for the sake of his child, rather than just abandoning her and his unborn child in the woods to potential murder and rape. Again it would be different if Sparatacus knew that Illythia was behind Varo's death, but unless the writers just want us to assume that Spartacus found out about this some how, it seems awfully bipolar of Spartacus to forgive the random roman dude and allow him to join their cause and seek redemption, but not give the same opportunity to the mother of his unborn child, especially after finding out that Glaber doesn't even lover her and probably could guess that she wasn't all to fond of Glaber ether given his knowledge of her.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 24, 2012)

Wait what? You think of everything Spartacus has done so far his first instinct, after not killing the bitch is go "Hey famous cunt can you pick up some bows and arrows and waddle around the battlefield?" I mean wtf kind of Spartacus was you watching. Sure he may feel stupidly sentimental about his bastard kid but that's not an entirely uncommon weakness for the nice guys of that era. If Spartacus wanted to kill her he would have done so the minute she crossed the gate though the Andy Spartacus would have done so, with glee mind you, this new one is far to high minded for that road.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 25, 2012)

The more they show of that crazy German chick the better


----------



## Starstalker (Mar 25, 2012)

Why do I have a feeling that Gannicus won't survive the last episode?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 25, 2012)

All I managed to gather from this episode

Gannicus uppercut
Gannicus kick on Egyptian

If they kill this guy it's an asspull without equal. He's the strongest in their entire group.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 25, 2012)

^ I would say him and Spartacus are equal, Lord Snow. 

I dont think they will kill anyone major off until the last season. If they do kill anyone I could see it being Crixus or Oenmaous as I feel there characters cant develop much more.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 25, 2012)

Spartacus is definitely up there, but I feel that Liam doesn't make Spartacus seem as strong as Andy did.

There's also the whole "Gannicus is rusty" thing, although it doesn't seem like the writers paid much attention to that.


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2012)

I also agree that this Spartacus is too wooden and stiff, and doesn't display being a fighter as naturally as Andy has.

Liam does make nice speeches every now and then though. :33

Gannicus was a beast this episode. I love seeing him dual wielding. 

Did anyone else feel that Spartacus was just a dick to pitt Crixus and Agron against Gannicus and Oenomaus? 

It was complete rape before the match began, and it looked hilarious watching them get stomped on by the far superior tag team.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 25, 2012)

The obvious reason was to get them to bond. Finally it seems like the entire crew is on the same page, but if Gaius' plan to starve them bears fruit disputes may arise.

I wonder if the plot would change if Andy was still here.


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 25, 2012)

The more I see Liam fight, the more I miss Andy..
Ignoring the obvious fact that he doesn't have the gladiator physique, he's also slow and clumsy, he just doesn't have the Spartacus grace that Andy brought to the screen...

Spartacus is supposed to be Gannicus' equal, possibly even superior, but with Liam's performance he just doesn't strike me as such..


That said, the episode was amazing, Gannicus is on freaking amazing.. After all these years he's still schooling Crixus.. *Gannicus uppercut to drink wine* Can't get more epic than that..

Oh and the Egyptian is crazy..I knew he was strong but he'd have killed Oenomaus in less than a minute, that's far stronger than I thought he'd be..(Though to be fair, Doctore only had one sword and no shield)

Either way, he's like a dagger wielding, more agile Theokoles. Looking forward to seeing more of him, I hope that if and when he dies, they make it an amazing and believable defeat..


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 25, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Spartacus is definitely up there, but I feel that Liam doesn't make Spartacus seem as strong as Andy did.
> 
> There's also the whole "Gannicus is rusty" thing, although it doesn't seem like the writers paid much attention to that.



Yeah I see what you mean, but to be fair Liam has only really fought fodder people besides Gannicus. Andy had much better thought out fights because they were arena battles. I really don't buy the whole rusty gannicus thing. Even as a gladiator he barely trained and was mostly drunk. If there's  any fighter who seems rusty its crixus. He seems like a shadow of his former self.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 25, 2012)

Superrazien said:


> Yeah I see what you mean, but to be fair Liam has only really fought fodder people besides Gannicus. Andy had much better thought out fights because they were arena battles. I really don't buy the whole rusty gannicus thing. Even as a gladiator he barely trained and was mostly drunk. If there's  any fighter who seems rusty its crixus. He seems like a shadow of his former self.



I think we can agree that all of them have been subpar in comparison with the stuff they showed in earlier seasons in terms of combat

But that happens when you fight fodders instead of epic arena battles

Season only has one episode left and I found it quite mediocre season. Not on par with first 2


Predictions for final ep:
- Gannicus dies protecting Oenameus, settling his "debt"
- Will possibly Oenameus who kills the Egyptian (or together with Gannicus)
- Mira is no longer fuckbuddies with the male lead and a possible candidate for the afterlife
- Crixus faces Ashur
- season cliffhanger where Senate/Rome declares war on Spartacus with a entire army


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 25, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> I think we can agree that all of them have been subpar in comparison with the stuff they showed in earlier seasons in terms of combat
> 
> But that happens when you fight fodders instead of epic arena battles
> 
> ...



I think historically Oenameus was suppose to be dead by now, so if anyone dies it would be him. The Egyptian may very well be Castus which have been the popular theory, which means he will have to join Spartacus. I doubt Mira will die she seems like she would be a commander of the archers, and shes just to dam sexy to die.  Crixus will probably fight Ashur, but I doubt either will die.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 25, 2012)

I was so pissed that Oenemeaus lost an eye. Honestly if he was in his prime I definitely could see him taking the Egyptian. After all they were equal until the Egyptian gained the edge due to his second dagger. 

I hate how Spartacus is shown so much superior to Crixus, when back in blood and sand they were more or less equals or Crixus had the slight edge. I seriously think Crixus would've been stronger without Naviea and is both mentally and emotionally weaker now than when he thought she was killed. 

One thing I appreciated from the episode was the promise of weapons turned into that crazy twist in the end. And Illithiya, holy crap.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 25, 2012)

Superrazien said:


> I think historically Oenameus was suppose to be dead by now, so if anyone dies it would be him.



I didn't even know he was a historical character. All I remember is Spartacus/Crixxus/Glabber, how many others are there?


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 25, 2012)

Wasn't the real Oenemeaus white anyways? That alone should tell you the directors are making their own tweaks to the history books.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 25, 2012)

insane111 said:


> I didn't even know he was a historical character. All I remember is Spartacus/Crixxus/Glabber, how many others are there?



Gannicus was also real, he served as a General, and another General named Castus which many people believe is the Egyptian.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 25, 2012)

Superrazien said:


> Gannicus was also real, he served as a General, and another General named Castus which many people believe is the Egyptian.



And how did this "Castus's" rep compare to that of Theocles, if you  don't mind me asking?


----------



## Turrin (Mar 25, 2012)

Prodigy94 said:


> I hate how Spartacus is shown so much superior to Crixus, when back in blood and sand they were more or less equals or Crixus had the slight edge. I seriously think Crixus would've been stronger without Naviea and is both mentally and emotionally weaker now than when he thought she was killed.


Crixus and Spartacus were pretty much equal when they fought Theocles, however Crixus was injured heavily during that battle and spent a good deal of time bedridden and than spent even more time simply reaching the condition he was in before his injuries through training, all the while Spartacus continued to grow as a fighter, that's why to me it's believable that Spartacus is better than Crixus right now.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 26, 2012)

Prodigy94 said:


> And how did this "Castus's" rep compare to that of Theocles, if you  don't mind me asking?



Theocles was not a real gladiator. There's not really much known about the real Castus or the real Gannicus


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 26, 2012)

Oenomaus should be the one to kill Ashur, in my opinion.

I know Ashur has fucked everybody over by now but Oenomaus promised him he would fuck him up. Ashur is the only person he really wants to kill.

Also, Oenomaus is slowly becoming Demoman.

I love that Gannicus is now fully a part of the cause and ready for a "glorious death".

Oenomaus & Gannicus Vs. Crixus and Agron was awesome. Every single scene with all of them charging into the Romans gave me goosebumps.

Also, if you think the series follows history won't it be everybody dies during the war except maybe Spartacus will be left ambiguous because he was never actually confirmed.

I wouldn't be surprised if they made us think he's dead before showing him alive and paying his respects before the credits roll.

Andy. Nobody will ever compare. </3


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 26, 2012)

The Egyptian is getting annoying now, someone needs to kill him. A 100% Oenemeaus would have taken him down imo.

Gannicus needs to stop this annoying dude and Ashur won't die til the very very end.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 26, 2012)

Does anyone have the Spartacus Vengeance soundtrack? I heard it was suppose to come out the 20th, but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 26, 2012)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> The Egyptian is getting annoying now, someone needs to kill him. *A 100% Oenemeaus would have taken him down imo.*
> 
> Gannicus needs to stop this annoying dude and Ashur won't die til the very very end.



YESS x100

On a side note I like how Spartacus has grown stronger while Crixus has grown somewhat weaker. One lost his love, the other found his love. Quite the paradox really...


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 26, 2012)

Goddamn, that Egyptian. 

I agree that a 100% Oenameus would've beaten him, but still, that guy is impressive as hell. Just like Illythia is crazy as hell. I didn't see that plan to kill that girl like that coming.

That was a great plan from Spartacus. It was just pure fun watching all of those fights, especially Oenameus and Gannicus stomping all over Crixus and Agron. 

The scene where Glaber's men are catapulting fireballs onto the temple was awesome too. I just can't believe the season is almost over. It feels liks it just started.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 26, 2012)

Wez ★ said:


> Oenomaus should be the one to kill Ashur, in my opinion.
> 
> I know Ashur has fucked everybody over by now but Oenomaus promised him he would fuck him up. Ashur is the only person he really wants to kill.
> 
> Also, Oenomaus is slowly becoming Demoman.


I got to disagree here Oenomaus killing Ashur would kind of suck, since it would just be Oenomaus owning the shit out of Ashur or if Ashur did put up a fight it would make no sense, since Oenomaus was portrayed to be far beyond Ashur's level of skill. 

It would make more sense to me if illithyia, Lucretia, Crixus or some combination of them killing him would make more sense. illithyia &/or Lucretia killing him would make sense if the authors wish to set one or both them up as greater manipulators and schemers than Ashur later in the story. Crixus killing him would make sense since he wronged Crixus the most and I actually think Ashur could putt up a decent fight against Crixus who is not quite as strong as Oenomaus. 

I suppose one could also argue Spartacus could also be the one to kill Ashur, if Ashur ultimately became an even bigger threat than Glaber, due to his scheming, which is what I hope for, but I wouldn't be surprised if he died at the end of this seasons ether since the writers seem to be showing him unraveling and making mistakes throughout this season.



> I love that Gannicus is now fully a part of the cause and ready for a "glorious death".


I feel like Oenomaus is more likely to sacrifice himself to save Gannicus, due to the fact that his character development seems to be nearing it's end, I can't really see how he will survive the current situation the rebels are in with his injuries, and if he sacrificed himself to save Gannicus forgiving Gannicus that would certainly tie up all the loose ends with his character. While on the other hand Gannicus has a-lot more potential growth as a character. Also the actor who plays Oenomaus has other jobs he can fall back on if the writers were to kill his character.



> Also, if you think the series follows history won't it be everybody dies during the war except maybe Spartacus will be left ambiguous because he was never actually confirmed.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they made us think he's dead before showing him alive and paying his respects before the credits roll.


I have a feeling that the way Series is going to end is that Spartacus kills Glabber and illithyia is killed by someone, but with her dying breath she begs Spartacus to spare their child and raise him as his own. Spartacus eventually accepts this request, however with the death of Glabber, illithyia, & there failure to bring Spartacus to justice Rome amasses a huge army against Spartacus. Spartacus now having his child to think about and realizing the Roman army is too great for his rebels to overcome tries to lead the rebels into foreign lands to escape, however ultimately his escape route is cut off and the final battle ensues, in which basically everyone dies, except Spartacus who due to the sacrifice of Crixus  and probably other major characters is able to lead most of the women and children to safety including his own son. Spartacus than in some far away land gives up his revenge for the sake of raising his son.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 26, 2012)

When you really think about it, any team that got Agron was at the disadvantage.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 26, 2012)

Wez ★ said:


> Andy. Nobody will ever compare. </3



100% agree. I'm re-watching season 1 till the season 2 finale airs and it just reminds me why Spartacus is my favorite character, it was all because of Andy and how he dominated the role.

PS. Sura was the hottest woman to ever appear on this show.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 30, 2012)

Just saw the first nine episode of season 2 and I love it

1. The new Spartacus isn't as badass as Andy
2. the new Naevia isn't as hot
3. Glaber is beyond badass
4. Ilithyia is still super hot


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 30, 2012)

Turrin said:


> I have a feeling that the way Series is going to end is that Spartacus kills Glabber and illithyia is killed by someone, but with her dying breath she begs Spartacus to spare their child and raise him as his own. Spartacus eventually accepts this request, however with the death of Glabber, illithyia, & there failure to bring Spartacus to justice Rome amasses a huge army against Spartacus. Spartacus now having his child to think about and realizing the Roman army is too great for his rebels to overcome tries to lead the rebels into foreign lands to escape, however ultimately his escape route is cut off and the final battle ensues, in which basically everyone dies, except Spartacus who due to the sacrifice of Crixus  and probably other major characters is able to lead most of the women and children to safety including his own son. Spartacus than in some far away land gives up his revenge for the sake of raising his son.


I agree it will be something along these lines. Spartacus still has a lot of his own issues and I definitely can't see him dying.



Violent-nin said:


> 100% agree. I'm re-watching season 1 till the season 2 finale airs and it just reminds me why Spartacus is my favorite character, it was all because of Andy and how he dominated the role.


I did the same thing, the character is just incredible and that's one of the main reasons why I love this show so much.


Violent-nin said:


> PS. Sura was the hottest woman to ever appear on this show.


Without a doubt! Sura was hot as fuck, her scenes were always the best.


Judecious said:


> Just saw the first nine episode of season 2 and I love it
> 
> 1. The new Spartacus isn't as badass as Andy
> 2. the new Naevia isn't as hot
> ...


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 30, 2012)

Also, the slow mo scene where Nasir and the big German brick shithouse are running into the arena for their 2 vs. 2 was amazing.


----------



## hehey (Mar 30, 2012)

So they like totally changed history with the whole Varinius dying thing.


----------



## Grand Cross (Mar 30, 2012)

By Jupiter's cock that was amazing! Holy fucking Hades! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Glaber and Oenomaus went out like a bawses


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 30, 2012)

Interview with Stephen DeKnight; where he talks about the finale.
Link: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



He confirms that Illythia is dead.


----------



## hehey (Mar 31, 2012)

Eh, they are really rushing to get to Crassus, historically Spartacus would've fought Varinius next and then he wouldve ducked it out with 2 other consuls AND THEN he would've fought Crassus.

And Ceasar?, he didn't fight Spartacus.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 31, 2012)

This show isn't afraid to kill off main characters, that's for sure....


*Spoiler*: __ 



6 major characters gone...


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 31, 2012)

The universe no longer makes sense


----------



## hehey (Mar 31, 2012)

I thought for sure Agron was done for.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 31, 2012)

hehey said:


> I thought for sure Agron was done for.



Argon to boss.... except i just said that about a gay guy. ewww ...


----------



## Grand Cross (Mar 31, 2012)

I still can't believe Agron survived the season 

Hopefully he takes some levels in badass.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Mar 31, 2012)

Lord Snow said:


> Interview with Stephen DeKnight; where he talks about the finale.
> Link:
> 
> 
> ...




FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!

We lost to many epic characters


----------



## Starstalker (Mar 31, 2012)

This episode was so amazaing that I would be happy even if they did end the show with it. Truly a masterpiece.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 31, 2012)

A nice bloody ending. I loved it. I noticed they killed off many of the main cast, I figured that was partly for the story but also partly due to the fact the next season will have clashing armies so they need more wages for uncountable extras.

Nonetheless I loved this. Crixus rocked my socks as usual, I will miss our black giant but we all knew, or those who knew the history, that he would drop first. Makes me sad to know Crixus is next on the Warlord hit list. 

Amazing finale.


----------



## Starstalker (Mar 31, 2012)

Once again, the God of the arena proves his superiority over all!


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 31, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ashur kinda pissed me off, acting like he was a boss against Naviea when Crixus would've wrecked his shit


----------



## Noitora (Mar 31, 2012)

He finally got what was coming to him.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 31, 2012)

Kisabuna said:


> I still can't believe Agron survived the season
> 
> Hopefully he takes some levels in badass.



He is already pretty badass


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 31, 2012)

GANNICUS GANNICUS GANNICUS


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 31, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> GANNICUS GANNICUS GANNICUS





Dat kick..


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 31, 2012)

Almost makes me gay for Gannicus almost


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice action. Very intense in the last act there loved it. The Egyptian didn't do too badly either. At least he did something unlike the rest of Ashurs fodder squad.

How they gathered enough vines to make such long ropes is beyond me though...


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 31, 2012)

yeah the vines got me like wtf.

but a small detail in an episode of so much epic shit. 

what kills me though is that i went into this episode not knowing this was the season finale  Folks kept dying and i was like holy shit. 

Im mad the son of spartacus didnt survive 

AND WHY WAS THAT EGYPTIAN SO DAMN STRONG?!!


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 31, 2012)

Season finale delivered. Not on par with finales from earlier seasons but still awesome

Did not see the part coming where they were using the catapult against Romans camps. In sheer numbers thats the thing that gave them the advantage I guess

I found Lucretia part the most disturbing and most chilling about this episode. In the end she died with Spartacus' kid to join Batiatus. The fucking irony


And Illythia is really death 
She just looked passed out


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 31, 2012)

Pretty awesome finale, the only reason I feel like there was less meaning behind it was because of the two replacements. Not having Andy, and the original Navia, kind of made those emotional build up moments a little cheapened. 

But I guess we are still left with who's better Spartacus or Gannicus. Gannicus took it to the Egyptian, but Spartacus straight owned him. Its too bad about Oenmaous I was hoping he was going to train Spartacus army, but I guess you have to follow history. I wish Oenmaous killed the Egyptian though, make him go out like a bad ass. 

I hope in season 3 Crixus gets some of his badassness back. I think it would be cool for Crixus to do something to Caesar and for Caesar to vow revenge on him and all of his people. Which would be cool considering Caesar goes on to conquer Gaul.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 31, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> GANNICUS GANNICUS GANNICUS



"Prepare for a glorious death!"


----------



## Newbologist (Apr 1, 2012)

holy shit I didn't I even know this was the season finale and when people started dying left and right I was like wtffff. But an epic epic episode can't wait for next season already.


----------



## jam3sbob (Apr 1, 2012)

i love gannicus' laugh. i kinda don't care what happens to anybody else as long as ganniucs doesn't die

that was an awesome episode, especially since i didn't know it was the season finale.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 1, 2012)

So many good characters gone 

Next season will probably have some great action, but I'm slightly worried that a lot of the new characters will be dull compared to people like Bartiartis/Glabber/Oen and the others.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2012)

Superrazien said:


> Pretty awesome finale, the only reason I feel like there was less meaning behind it was because of the two replacements. Not having Andy, and the original Navia, kind of made those emotional build up moments a little cheapened.



I agree 100% with this. I still miss Andy as Spartacus more than ever.


> But I guess we are still left with who's better Spartacus or Gannicus. Gannicus took it to the Egyptian, but Spartacus straight owned him. Its too bad about Oenmaous I was hoping he was going to train Spartacus army, but I guess you have to follow history. I wish Oenmaous killed the Egyptian though, make him go out like a bad ass.



I think they tried to show in that episode that Spartacus is the better of the two. Spartacus simply owned the Egyptian, but Gannicus while starting nicely basically lost the fight till Oenmaous jumped in (which sadly cost him his life).


----------



## Starstalker (Apr 1, 2012)

Egyptian is the biggest flaw of this season.
Someone please, please explain to me how does someone with no gladiator training at all rivals the skill of Crixus, Oenmaous, hell he even gave Gannicus a hard time.


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 1, 2012)

Starstalker said:


> Egyptian is the biggest flaw of this season.
> Someone please, please explain to me how does someone with no gladiator training at all rivals the skill of Crixus, Oenmaous, hell he even gave Gannicus a hard time.



We don't know what kind of training the Egyptian had..

Besides, just because they're the biggest badasses in capua doesn't mean they're completely unrivaled in every part of the world..


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 1, 2012)

The Egyptian was god damn annoying, I knew Oenomaus was due to pass pretty soon when I learnt the actor had joined the cast of True blood.

Glad someone finally killed the Egyptian though, but shame Oeno had to die but it was always looking likely, I really dont like this new Spartacus compared to Andy. I can't believe Ashur was ended by Navaea though that is pretty funny and trollish and as for everyone else dying was pretty much standard knew it was coming as well.

Crixus next season for sure needs to do something meaningful and epic, It's also pretty funny how Agron managed to survive I was sure he would have been a victim of the Egyptian.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 1, 2012)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> The Egyptian was god damn annoying, I knew Oenomaus was due to pass pretty soon when I learnt the actor had joined the cast of True blood.
> 
> Glad someone finally killed the Egyptian though, but shame Oeno had to die but it was always looking likely, I really dont like this new Spartacus compared to Andy. I can't believe Ashur was ended by Navaea though that is pretty funny and trollish and as for everyone else dying was pretty much standard knew it was coming as well.
> 
> Crixus next season for sure needs to do something meaningful and epic, It's also pretty funny how Agron managed to survive I was sure he would have been a victim of the Egyptian.



Doctore will be in True Blood? Thats sweet now theres a character I can actually root for lol. I hope he plays another badass.


----------



## The World (Apr 1, 2012)

Only someone named "Hibari Kyoya" could call a badass like the Egyptian "annoying."

3 thumbs down, the third being my COCK

JUPITER'S COCK!


----------



## The Imp (Apr 1, 2012)

Fuckkk! Ashur practically carried the entire season on his back! He'll surely be missed.


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 1, 2012)

When's Season 3 anyway?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 2, 2012)

Superrazien said:


> Doctore will be in True Blood? Thats sweet now theres a character I can actually root for lol. I hope he plays another badass.



Indeed & I've just started watching True Blood recently, so hopefully by the time I catch up I can see him in action 



The World said:


> Only someone named "Hibari Kyoya" could call a badass like the Egyptian "annoying."
> 
> 3 thumbs down, the third being my COCK
> 
> JUPITER'S COCK!



Right.....................


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, I just don't know what to say.

Spartacus is one of very few shows that I look forward to _so much_. It's also one of the only shows that gets me so immersed, I full on punch the air and cheer during epic moments and my jaw drops during the shocking ones.

I didn't really like Ashur's death. Naevia killing him is nice and all and it was done well for what it was, but it could have been a lot better.

What made this episode so tense at times was that I knew Oenomaus or Gannicus would die, so during their fight with the Egyptian I was literally on the edge of my seat. Just because Gannicus kept saying "a glorious death" so much I really wouldn't have been surprised if he'd sacrificed himself for Oenomaus then said it again just before he died.

Lucretia, that was fucked up. I knew exactly what she was going to do, but I really didn't want her to because I kind of wanted Spatacus' kid to come into play in the next season.

Glaber's death was incredible, it's weird because I've wanted him dead for so long but now I feel lost. Spartacus tearing through countless soldiers just to get to him was epic. But seriously, how stupid do you have to be to say to somebody with Spartacus' passion and personality to say "I won't be killed by a slave"?

Spartacus wrecked the Egyptian and could have killed him with ease. However, I do believe him and Gannicus are supposed to be shown as equal in strength as it was shoved in our faces with their duel, perhaps Spartacus being _slightly_ stronger just because he has so much passion whereas Gannicus usually just wants booze and whores. We're seeing more and more of Gannicus' other side though.

One problem I have when watching this season is imagining every scene with Andy. His speech at the end and at the top of the mountain would've been beyond amazing.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nihonjin said:


> When's Season 3 anyway?



Should be late January. Blood and Sand, Gods of the Arena, and Vengeance all started on January 21, 22, and 27 respectively.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 2, 2012)

just finished watching the season finale it was really great sucks that Oenomaus and Mira died. and Ashur is finally dead


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 2, 2012)

I felt sorry for Glaber when he died.  

I used to hate him and thought he was a planetoid mass prick but after realizing what a monster his wife was and that his mortal enemy impregnated his wife without him realizing it, I thought Spartacus may have put the poor man out of his misery.  

That said, season 1 got good towards the end even if I didn't think the finale was much fun.  And, seasons 2 and 3 were on fire.

I daresay its better than Game of Thrones.  :WOW


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2012)

Spartacus and Game of Thrones are equally great shows for different reasons. 

Sparatacus season 1 is still the best season and probably will remain that way till the show ends, there's nothing that can fill the void that Andy and Sura left.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 3, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Sparatacus season 1 is still the best season and probably will remain that way till the show ends, there's nothing that can fill the void that Andy and Sura left.



I liked Quintus Lentulus Batiatus.  That guy was epic.  :WOW


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 3, 2012)

Just finished the last episode. I'm stunned by how amazing it was.

The Egyptian was a beast. The guy could've killed Gannicus and managed to kill Oenomaus. Jeez. It sucks that he died though, he was one of my favorite characters.

I'm glad Ashur's cruelty finally came back to bite him in the ass. Never expected Naevia to be the one to kill him, but they did it well, and he made for one hell of a villain throughout the entire season. And Lucretia really did go insane, but damn did it create an amazing tension.

They did a great job with Glaber's death. Everything about it was epic. I can only hope they can continue this kind of quality for the next season.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 3, 2012)

Lots of new characters next season, it will be an entirely different show.

Hopefully Gannicus and Crixus get a lot of the spotlight so it doesn't feel _too_ different.


----------



## Savior (Apr 4, 2012)

I had really high expectations for this show and it really lived up to it this season. It wasn't perfect by any means but soo satisfying , so entertaining and so much fun.


----------



## Sann (Apr 4, 2012)

Wez ★ said:


> Spartacus is one of very few shows that I look forward to _so much_. It's also one of the only shows that gets me so immersed, I full on punch the air and cheer during epic moments and my jaw drops during the shocking ones.
> 
> I didn't really like Ashur's death. Naevia killing him is nice and all and it was done well for what it was, but it could have been a lot better.
> 
> ...



Exactly my thoughts.
I thought that Ashur's death would be so god damned satisfying, but after Naevia killed him I was more like 'well, okay, now he's dead'. 
I can't really figure out what I expected but for sure some epic scene where I jumped and danced around my room after Ashur is killed. 

About Spartacus' kid: I thought the writers would let him live. Just because it certainly would have been an addition for the next season. Guess they killed the kid also because they would have needed someone who looked after it and at the same time is in the picture about Spartacus. 



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I liked Quintus Lentulus Batiatus.  That guy was epic.  :WOW



Agreed


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 4, 2012)

Sann said:


> Exactly my thoughts.
> I thought that Ashur's death would be so god damned satisfying, but after Naevia killed him I was more like 'well, okay, now he's dead'.
> I can't really figure out what I expected but for sure some epic scene where I jumped and danced around my room after Ashur is killed.



I was hoping Lucretia would be the one to kill him. stab him in the dick or something. Would've been awesome.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sann said:


> Exactly my thoughts.
> I thought that Ashur's death would be so god damned satisfying, but after Naevia killed him I was more like 'well, okay, now he's dead'.
> I can't really figure out what I expected but for sure some epic scene where I jumped and danced around my room after Ashur is killed.



I was hoping he'd get tortured and die in the awesomely most painful way possible.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 4, 2012)

insane111 said:


> I was hoping he'd get tortured and die in the awesomely most painful way possible.



With Ashur making smartass remarks while he slowly meets his end .

Ashur was probably my favorite villain this season, along with Illythia.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 4, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> With Ashur making smartass remarks while he slowly meets his end .
> 
> Ashur was probably my favorite villain this season, along with Illythia.



After thinking about it more I think Ashur is one of my favorite Villains ever lol.

Oh and everyone check out what my friend Brian made, hes an aspiring artist. I asked him to make this lol.


----------



## Sann (Apr 5, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> I was hoping Lucretia would be the one to kill him. stab him in the dick or something. Would've been awesome.



Yeah, something like that I mean this man did a lot of crazy, evil stuff and you just want him to pay for all of it in the most painful way possible. 



Superrazien said:


> After thinking about it more I think Ashur is one of my favorite Villains ever lol.
> 
> Oh and everyone check out what my friend Brian made, hes an aspiring artist. I asked him to make this lol.



Agreed. As a villain he was definitely a lot of fun. Guess there wasn't at least one scene in each episode in which you didn't want to beat the crab out of him. The writers did an amazing job with his character. 

Nice! Tell Brian it is awesome


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 5, 2012)

I loved whenever Ashur said his own name.

"And who will fight Ashur? Choose carefully, for I long for blood."


----------



## Sann (Apr 5, 2012)

Facing death like a boss


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 6, 2012)

Ok so I keep looking for the Soundtrack to Vengeance. Every place I check said it should be out by now. Does anyone have a link to the soundtrack or know when it will be out?


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 5, 2012)

It sucks that a good show is ending so soon. I just have to hope that the season provides an epic ending, especially withe so many great characters dead.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 5, 2012)

so next one is the end damn but guess it is time


----------



## Turrin (Jun 5, 2012)

I honestly feel like Season 2 should have been the ending of sparticus, all the main villains are dead.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2012)

Turrin said:


> I honestly feel like Season 2 should have been the ending of sparticus, all the main villains are dead.



Marcus Licinius Crassus


----------



## hehey (Jun 6, 2012)

They kept name dropping Crassus these past 2 seasons they had to use him.....


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Anarch (Jul 14, 2012)

Naevia looks all warrior princess  

Also speaking of Roman bad guys we get Julius Caesar this season


----------



## Sann (Jul 14, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> It sucks that a good show is ending so soon. I just have to hope that the season provides an epic ending, especially withe so many great characters dead.



 It sucks, but it wouldn't make much sense to strecht the whole thing only to let the show last one or two years longer, therefore I'm happy because we sure will be provided with an epic season *muahahaha*


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 14, 2012)

If they're following history at all this season, I guess Crixus will be the first to go.


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 7, 2012)

That one Bay, where dreams come true...


----------



## Grand Cross (Jan 19, 2013)

The gods shall put cock to ass no more. War of the Damned is but 6 days away. Take up arms, my brothers, for we charge now to a glorious end!


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 19, 2013)

Jupiter's Cock...so soon?!?

PLACE COCK IN ASS 



Hopefully, the good guys are actually interesting this time and New Spartacus doesn't give more terrible speeches.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 20, 2013)

I won't miss it, even if Jupiter himself were to rip open the heavens and dangle his cock from the skies.


----------



## ℛei (Jan 20, 2013)

New season is coming soon


----------



## Nimander (Jan 22, 2013)

Fuck. Where can I see this entire series (in reasonably nice quality) online? Yeah, I hate being one of those guys, but I don't stream series all that often, and I've found myself with 5 days or so worth of free time.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2013)

Tell Jupiter to remove the skin from his cock first before placing it in your ass. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Crixus will die at the very first episode.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 25, 2013)

Tonight bitches

obscure ones


----------



## insane111 (Jan 25, 2013)

Episode 1 of the new season is out early, free stream is up on the starz site:


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 25, 2013)

Can't wait to watch it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 25, 2013)

insane111 said:


> Tonight bitches
> 
> obscure ones


----------



## ℛei (Jan 25, 2013)

ghsdfadfagsdjagsd 

it begins yay


----------



## insane111 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm tempted to watch it, but I better wait until later tonight since my friends wanted to see it together 

Also I hope people use spoiler tags at least until it airs on TV, I better get out of here just in case


----------



## Grand Cross (Jan 25, 2013)

God fucking dammit. I can't resist watching


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 25, 2013)

How many hours?


----------



## insane111 (Jan 25, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> How many hours?



I posted the stream if you didn't see it, but it airs on TV at 9 Eastern if you're waiting for that (3 hours).



insane111 said:


> Episode 1 of the new season is out early, free stream is up on the starz site:


----------



## Grand Cross (Jan 25, 2013)

Holy shit that was awesome!

I'm liking Crassus even though I wanted to hate him!


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 26, 2013)

Crassus father of the year.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 26, 2013)

Dat Crassus 

Also, Tiberius is hot. He's gay, right? Going by his interaction with his friend... or maybe not?


----------



## Hunter (Jan 26, 2013)

Crassus. The only Roman I like out of the entire series so far.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2013)

Yum horse meat


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 26, 2013)

Brilliant episode imo

Crassus comes off as a likeable cool guy


----------



## ℛei (Jan 26, 2013)

great ep


----------



## insane111 (Jan 26, 2013)

I was worred this season might be bland with all the good characters we lost, but Crassus certainly did not disappoint.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jan 26, 2013)

_"A man's true enemy is doubt."_

Crassus droppin' dat wisdom


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 26, 2013)

I lol'd when they went from Gannicus's freaky fourway to a quickcut to the two gay men. It definitely was a bonerkiller.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah that was so a "something for the ladies" moment.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 27, 2013)

It's interesting how the angle they're going with regarding Crassus is the "honorable enemy" and an almost likable character. Probably done to make him feel fresh from Glaber and the rest of the "SLAVE SCUM" asshole villains we've had until now.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 27, 2013)

Vengeance and Gods of the Arena had complete asshole villains. Blood and Sand had Batiatus who was defiantly a "good" guy by Roman standards and even respected slaves as people when they prove themselves useful. Sure he is more than happy to fuck them over at a drop of a dime, but you know he's a Roman after all.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2013)

Crassus is a really likeable kind of guy. He treats his enemies as his equal and also shares knowledge and cunning as Spartacus. Its to be expected from him since he will be the final boss. 

And Crixus! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



still lives lmao.


----------



## hehey (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm surprised they decided to portray Crassus this way, i'm not quite sure how his dealings with Spartacus went down in history, but i know that later on in his life his arrogance and stupidity got him easily humiliated and killed in Parthia, so you know, i thought he should be portrayed in a far more negative light on this show.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2013)

^ maybe because his ego inflated after defeating Spartacus?


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 30, 2013)

Finally watched the episode. And I'm also with the crowd that likes Crassus. I'm glad to see that the writers can still make intriguing characters.

I lol'ed when he had his son fight the gladiator. 

I see Crixus kept his promise about teaching Naevia to cut off a man's head in one blow.

This season seems like it'll be a great way to end the show.





Blitzomaru said:


> I lol'd when they went from Gannicus's freaky fourway to a quickcut to the two gay men. It definitely was a bonerkiller.


Not for everyone it wasn't.


----------



## Grand Cross (Jan 30, 2013)

Bill the Troll said:


> It's interesting how the angle they're going with regarding Crassus is the "honorable enemy" and an almost likable character. Probably done to make him feel fresh from Glaber and the rest of the "SLAVE SCUM" asshole villains we've had until now.



I think it's to make the sting of Spartacus 
*Spoiler*: __ 



losing to him


 less painful.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 30, 2013)

Too cheap to afford premium cable, but can't find this series streaming _anywhere_...

I'm way behind too. Stopped watching probably one or two episodes before the end of the first season, though I had the ending spoiled for me long since.


----------



## x5exotic (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh shit season 3 started? Sheeeeiiit brb


----------



## insane111 (Feb 1, 2013)

Ep 2 in 9 hours go faster time!


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 2, 2013)

Ceaser huh?

Welp their fucked.


----------



## Grand Cross (Feb 2, 2013)

Caesar is into some kinky shit.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 2, 2013)

I didn't think Caesar was involved in the Third Servile war IRL (though looking for historical accuracy in this show is a bit silly and I don't mind it). Looking into it however it seems there is a big scholarly debate over if he was involved or not and its never been confirmed, so the writers do have some historical wiggle room.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Feb 3, 2013)

My man Crassus Marcus loves dem slaves


----------



## hehey (Feb 3, 2013)

I thought Caesar was busy with some rebellion in Gaul when all this was going on?


----------



## Taco (Feb 4, 2013)

luuuv what they did with Crassus and his family. His family is just so fucked up that I actually like them. Not to mention the scene with him and his trainer.... I'm rooting for this guy.

Still not used to this Liam guy playing Spartacus... He doesn't fit the part at all. He's so beta looking :\


----------



## Fruit Monger (Feb 4, 2013)

hehey said:


> I thought Caesar was busy with some rebellion in Gaul when all this was going on?



I was wondering about this too.  

I'm having a bit of trouble "accepting" this version of Caesar.  When i think of Caesar, I always think of Ciar?n Hinds in _Rome_.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh shit its Julius "Fucking" Caesar. Spartacus and the rebellion is fucked now. 

And is it just me, or did they tone down the sex scenes? :ho


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 7, 2013)

I actually felt a little sorry for the Roman woman when they tricked her so they could kill her husband.

I'm also on the fence about this version of Caesar at the moment though.


Nimander said:


> Too cheap to afford premium cable, but can't find this series streaming _anywhere_...
> 
> I'm way behind too. Stopped watching probably one or two episodes before the end of the first season, though I had the ending spoiled for me long since.


Did you try the OPT? I see you're a member of it.

I would've said just use Watch Series, but the new version of the site only seems to have season 1 and War of the Damned. Meaning they don't have Vengeance and Gods of the Arena.


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 7, 2013)

Fruit Monger said:


> I'm having a bit of trouble "accepting" this version of Caesar.



I am liking this version of Caesar. Young,full of life.But...



> When i think of Caesar, I always think of Ciar?n Hinds in _Rome_.



I agree. I keep picturing Hinds.

I hope I stop picturing Hinds otherwise I won't be able to enjoy the show fully.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Feb 9, 2013)

They should have renamed this past episode to _The Rage of the Mad Cunt_


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 9, 2013)

Someone should kill Naevia already...


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 9, 2013)

Naevia is proof when you hold a hammer everything around you looks like a nail.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 10, 2013)

Naevia is a pathetic bitch. I bet she will kill herself when 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Crixus dies. 




Salesian pirates sounds gay as fuck though.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 10, 2013)

Never thought I would hate Naevia. 
And yet hear I stand wishing an end to the mad cunt.


----------



## Trick2 (Feb 10, 2013)

I've never liked Naevia, her currrent actions aren't exactly helping.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 10, 2013)

I haven't liked Naevia since they replaced her with this whiny bitch who won't even get nekkid...


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh, when the real hider of those people are exposed

Gannicus will flip on Naevia, possibly killing her

Crixus will be mad

fight ensues

cuz fuck history :shrug


----------



## jam3sbob (Feb 10, 2013)

fucking gauls naevia


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 10, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> I haven't liked Naevia since they replaced her with this whiny bitch



Yup, same here. 
Lesley-Ann Brandt  
This new chick.. 

But really, this episode was the first time I actually hated her.. First she fucks up that Romans hand for no reason, now she kills the other guy.. She can go die already.. 



> who won't even get nekkid...



I don't even wanna see her naked to be quite honest.. ~__~


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 11, 2013)

Old Naevia was better......


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 16, 2013)

why can't i find the new ep? 

a break after 3 episodes? fuck


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 16, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> why can't i find the new ep?
> 
> a break after 3 episodes? fuck



Airs next friday.

1 week break.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 18, 2013)

Original Naevia was much better, in bed as well. :ho

I wish we get to see saxa and slave girl and ganicus threesome on the next ep. I just noticed we are getting cockblocked every episode as if this show only caters now to the gay population wtf


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 19, 2013)

I actually liked Naevia, but I have to agree this episode made her unbearable. And everyone knows old Naevia was better anyway.

That was actually pretty awesome when the pirates started launching those catapults at the Romans. I lol'ed at the stupidity of Crassus' son.


----------



## Sann (Feb 22, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Never thought I would hate Naevia.
> And yet hear I stand wishing an end to the mad cunt.



Same here When I watched "Blood and Sand" for the first time I never would have thought Naevia would get on my nerves on day. 
She was already creepy in the last season but now....I really don't care what happens with her anymore


.........also damn my shipper heart

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gannicus x Sibyl


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 22, 2013)

Aaannnnndddd Naevia and Crixus have officially lost ALL sympathy.


----------



## Grand Cross (Feb 22, 2013)

Crixus is so whipped. Navea will be the one that leads him to his death.

And dat Crassus


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 22, 2013)

Why have they decided to go on this characterization of Naevia anyway?


----------



## Grand Cross (Feb 22, 2013)

Because she's a young girl that has known nothing but Roman cruelty. Every season of the show so far Romans have fucked her up: from raping and killing her friend in Gods of the Arena, having Ashur rape her then sell her into another's hands in Blood and Sand, then finally sending her off to the mines in Vengeance. It's understandable why she's such a bitch, but still nobody likes a bitch.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 22, 2013)

No, its understandable she'd be a bit of a jerkass and a bitch after that. Its NOT understandable on what she did this episode or last. She's gone from 'bitchy' territory to jumping off any morality to satiate her bloodlust. Even GANNICUS who helped her and Crixus isn't safe.


----------



## Grand Cross (Feb 22, 2013)

Well yeah, she really hates Romans. Remember there's a timeskip between the first episode of War of the Damned and the last episode of Vengeance. That's more than enough time for her to become more bloodlusty from so many battles against Romans. Her behavior is understandable, but she's a total mad cunt.

The character that's bothering me is Crixus. He never really seemed to care much about Romans at all, just Naevia. He's probably only acting like this for her, which means lolwhipped.


----------



## Luna (Feb 23, 2013)

Could someone summarize what's been happening on the show lately? I lost track of it a while back, but I've been thinking about getting back into it.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 23, 2013)

Soooo I know this show has been pretty graphic in past seasons, but this episode was intense.  That decimation scene 
*Spoiler*: __ 



especially the look on the friend's face


 is now burned into my memory 

Also I kept waiting for someone to put Naevia in her place every time she opened her mouth.  I swear I kept expecting one of the generals to say "Bitch, men are talking."  (even Crixus)


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Feb 23, 2013)

Fuckin Naevia once again ruins everything! Hitting Gannicus with that rock just sealed the deal, she needs to die.... decimation style! Oh god I'm fucked up haha, cause that scene was brutal. Though I do hope Crixus comes to his sense soon cause I still like him, and since his and Naevia's fate are linked, I just don't want Crixus to die.


----------



## Sann (Feb 23, 2013)

Never thought I'd see the day come where I start to dislike Naevia & Crixus. I mean what the fuck???!!!  They truly have become what they always despised: Romans. 
Very intense episode. Also loved Caesar. I find him more and more interesting from episode to episode. First I thought he might be only short-tempered and brutal, but there is more to him that chatches the eye.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 23, 2013)

haha DAT Gannicus and Crixus fight. Ive been wanting Gannicus to beat his ass since the first ep of this season.


----------



## jam3sbob (Feb 23, 2013)

crixus loses to spartacus, can't ever beat ganicus and follows orders from a crazy naevia, wtf happened to the fucking champion of capua

fucking gauls naevia


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 23, 2013)

jam3sbob said:


> crixus loses to spartacus, can't ever beat ganicus and follows orders from a crazy naevia, wtf happened to the fucking champion of capua
> 
> fucking gauls naevia



Yeah, he's come a long way from the Crixus concerned about glory and honor that we all liked.  Hell he even made sure Ashur had a sword when he wanted to fight him and that guy was directly responsible for a lot of Naevia's suffering.  Now he just slashes up defenseless randoms...

If Oenomaus was still around you know this shit wouldn't be happening


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 23, 2013)

When they said 'decimation' I thought it would be brutal.  Turned out to be some golf & whack a mole hybrid !@#$.  

More frightening than a PO'ed army of former slaves who take no prisoners?  :WOW

Don't think so!


----------



## Sann (Feb 23, 2013)

Irishwonder said:


> Yeah, he's come a long way from the Crixus concerned about glory and honor that we all liked.  Hell he even made sure Ashur had a sword when he wanted to fight him and that guy was directly responsible for a lot of Naevia's suffering.  Now he just slashes up defenseless randoms...
> 
> If Oenomaus was still around you know this shit wouldn't be happening



You're absolutely right. I mean at the beginning I found it cute how he acted around Naevia, but now it's as if he doesn't know what honor is anymore. Geez, Oenomaus would beat the crap out of him for this shit!

I really thought Crixus would defend Spartacus and tell Naevia to fuck off in the last episode. This would have been what the old Crixus would have done


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 23, 2013)

Sann said:


> You're absolutely right. I mean at the beginning I found it cute how he acted around Naevia, but now it's as if he doesn't know what honor is anymore. Geez, Oenomaus would beat the crap out of him for this shit!
> 
> I really thought Crixus would defend Spartacus and tell Naevia to fuck off in the last episode. This would have been what the old Crixus would have done



The pussy has blinded him.

I was hoping gannicus would rip out neivia's fucking spine. Maybe next time.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 23, 2013)

Well, that episode was fucking brutal.

I was still expecting Crixus to stand for the Romans after his fight with Gannicus, but he's just gone full retard. He even mentioned how much Spartacus has done for them before he started to go against everything Spartacus stood for.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 24, 2013)

If Caesar continues to be a boss like in this episode I honestly would love a spinoff series about his rise to power.

Dat grin at the end


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 24, 2013)

Characters are doing things just to service the plot.

_UGH!!!_


----------



## RedStar (Feb 24, 2013)

Crixis is really blinded by Neivia's pussy. 

Starting to like Caesar more and more.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 24, 2013)

Man, what an episode...

I wonder if Crixus and Spartacus will ever walk the same path again.

Damn; Caesar is as cunning as Crassus, destroy the rebellion from the inside while at the same time destroyed from the outside. Not bad, not bad.


----------



## Sann (Feb 24, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> If Caesar continues to be a boss like in this episode I honestly would love a spinoff series about his rise to power.
> 
> Dat grin at the end



Hell yeah! Do. Want!


----------



## insane111 (Feb 24, 2013)

Well, everyone who remembers the basic history knew Crixxus would have to turn into a dick for the story to progress. The problem is they did a fairly poor job at making the transition believable, it felt really forced/rushed.

For starters it should've involved a Roman killing Naevia


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 24, 2013)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK. 

What an episode. Perhaps one of the best episodes of the series so far. So much blood, tears and sex.

Caesar is now among my favorite characters.

And fuck Naevia and Crixus, looking forward to the day they horribly die. 

and DAT Gannicus fucking Crixus's shit up like a baws


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2013)

Caesar is definitely likeable, he's not a bad guy like Glaber who was just a straight up arsehole.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow. I never thought I'd even simply dislike Naevia. But after this episode... I can't wait for her to die.

Crixus' change is disappointing, since he's been awesome since day 1, and the relationship between him and Spartacus was so well built.

That decimation scene. Ouch that was brutal, and actually made me feel sorry for Crasus' son.

The show seems to be making the villains more likable and a lot of the main characters unlikable. The scene where  Caesar helps the woman die made him sympathetic.

I actually loled at that sex scene. So dramatic.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Feb 28, 2013)

_The Rage of the Mad Cunt_ continues.  

This bitch needs to get got


----------



## Grand Cross (Mar 1, 2013)

I guess Crixus fucking up isn't going to be that obvious lol


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 1, 2013)

Guess first blood has to go to Crassus in this chess match between him and Spartacus. And I need his son to die, I truly do.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2013)

Rape scene gave me a chubby


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Mar 2, 2013)

Did anybody noticed how in this episode Nemetes told Caesar that "the die has been cast"? I loved that little reference to one of Caesar's most well-known quotes


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 2, 2013)

Damn, there's still more episodes.

I was really convinced next week would be the season finale. An d Julius just jumped up into my favorite characters of the series.


----------



## Sann (Mar 2, 2013)

Holy shit! What an episode!
So intense and- geez I don't know what to say. 

Ceasar is a fuckin' boss


----------



## ℛei (Mar 2, 2013)

Ceasar you're da man


----------



## Fruit Monger (Mar 2, 2013)

_"Those are Roman ships"_  ohreally.jpg


Oh dear Naevia, you are such a cunt.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 2, 2013)

Epic battle next ep. Can't wait.


----------



## jam3sbob (Mar 2, 2013)

i like that ceasar has his own theme music whenever he does something cool.

this crassus, such a shrewd fellow


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 2, 2013)

loved this ep. 

Julius Ceasar has Sephiroth moments now?

I wouldn't care at all if he had a spinoff show.


----------



## Irishwonder (Mar 2, 2013)

Not going to lie.... was seriously scared this was it for Agron.  Anyone who fights Caesar... I'm scared.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 2, 2013)

awesome episode


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 3, 2013)

Irishwonder said:


> Not going to lie.... was seriously scared this was it for Agron.  Anyone who fights Caesar... I'm scared.



Agron was getting a load of screen time towards the beginning.

I got a vibe that he'll die in the next episode.


----------



## Sann (Mar 3, 2013)

Fruit Monger said:


> _"Those are Roman ships"_  ohreally.jpg



 Yeah, I was like "No shit, Sherlock". Geez


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 3, 2013)

I hope Agron makes it to at least the second to last episode. 

Also, wouldnt it be hilarious if they pull an inglorious basterds and kill Crassus and Caesar?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 3, 2013)

I liked Cesar up until this episode, his plot history shield is annoying as hell now. Agron should have killed him twice


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 3, 2013)

Agron came down that rope near the end like a fuckin boss. I thought he was gonna die dealing with Ceasar too.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 3, 2013)

Dayum, Caesar is pretty mediocre in melee combat. I expected him to be Gannicus level. Kinda dissapointed with that. 

Anyways still a nice episode. Spartacus & Co seem like they are majorly fucked. Not sure how loyal the show is going to be in regards to actual facts & history, but this is not the end for them. They should have like 2 3 major fights against the romans.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Mar 3, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Dayum, *Caesar is pretty mediocre in melee combat. I expected him to be Gannicus level.* Kinda dissapointed with that.



The same thing crossed my mind, but I was reminded of the first episode of this season when Crassus was being introduced/trained.  

Champion-tier Gladiators are just flat out better fighters then those that are well schooled in the "Roman ways" of combat, even someone as seasoned as Caesar.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 3, 2013)

YOU COULD HAVE CHANGED HISTORY AGRON.


----------



## eHav (Mar 3, 2013)

loved when gannicus told navia she was a true warrior now, and he would treat her as one the next time she raised hand at him. i cant fucking stand her now. even crixus is being tough to like rightnow :|


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 3, 2013)

Fruit Monger said:


> The same thing crossed my mind, but I was reminded of the first episode of this season when Crassus was being introduced/trained.
> 
> Champion-tier Gladiators are just flat out better fighters then those that are well schooled in the "Roman ways" of combat, even someone as seasoned as Caesar.



You have to realize that champion tier gladiators were the MMA fighters of their day. They had to be adapt at multiple fighting styles, and use an assortment of weapons. They were also trained to deal with different levels of strength, speed, techniques, and weapons, where as when you train in a particular style (like the roman arts for example), 99% of your sparring is against people who use the same style. Also he did fight evenly with Gannicius, held off Argon, fought 2 on 1 and was put down when it became a 3 on 1 situation. He's a tough bastard.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 3, 2013)

Fruit Monger said:


> The same thing crossed my mind, but I was reminded of the first episode of this season when Crassus was being introduced/trained.
> 
> Champion-tier Gladiators are just flat out better fighters then those that are well schooled in the "Roman ways" of combat, even someone as seasoned as Caesar.



Yeah but some romans should be on their level to give them proper fights.

Otherwise there isn't much suspense when 2 opponents are fighting. 



eHav said:


> loved when gannicus told navia she was a true warrior now, and he would treat her as one the next time she raised hand at him. i cant fucking stand her now. even crixus is being tough to like rightnow :|



Yeaah my favorite part of the episode. Dat Gannicus 

And the murderer psycho bitch should die a horrible death soon. 
I was beginning to hate crixus but he kind of redeemed himself a little by standing by Spartacus's side.




Wuzzman said:


> You have to realize that champion tier gladiators were the MMA fighters of their day. They had to be adapt at multiple fighting styles, and use an assortment of weapons. They were also trained to deal with different levels of strength, speed, techniques, and weapons, where as when you train in a particular style (like the roman arts for example), 99% of your sparring is against people who use the same style. Also he did fight evenly with Gannicius, held off Argon, fought 2 on 1 and was put down when it became a 3 on 1 situation. He's a tough bastard.



He didn't fight evenly with Gannicus. Gannicus was fucking around and he still owned his ass.
But @ that time I thought maybe he was hiding his strength not to arouse suspicion. Well, that was the extend of his skill afterall.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 3, 2013)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> Did anybody noticed how in this episode Nemetes told Caesar that "the die has been cast"? I loved that little reference to one of Caesar's most well-known quotes



He stabbed Spartacus in the back, too.

Ironic.  :WOW


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Sann (Mar 4, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> Also, wouldnt it be hilarious if they pull an inglorious basterds and kill Crassus and Caesar?



You know that also crossed my mind. I mean the show takes it easy with history facts, so why not change them to some extent? 
Seriously I would love that


----------



## hehey (Mar 4, 2013)

They reason they bade Caesar such a badass (or even included him at all in this show seeing as how in the real world he never actually fought Spartacus) is probably because Starz is planning a spin-off starring Caesar after this.

I just wonder if it will surpass HBO's Rome....

Also.... which actor is playing Pompei?


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 5, 2013)

Welp, there goes all the sympathy I was feeling for Crasus' son. He can't be killed off soon enough.

Really good episode. The intensity between Spartacus and Crixus felt like old times. That woman who kept shouting in the background made me laugh too.

Those final fight scenes were awesome.





Wu Fei said:


> Agron came down that rope near the end like a fuckin boss. I thought he was gonna die dealing with Ceasar too.


Yeah, who knew coming down a rope could look so awesome. 


eHav said:


> loved when gannicus told navia she was a true warrior now, and he would treat her as one the next time she raised hand at him. i cant fucking stand her now. even crixus is being tough to like rightnow :|


That was another highlight of the episode for me. Thank you Gannicus, for putting her in her place.

I don't think many people can stand her right now.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]cU8H77RJnP8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grand Cross (Mar 9, 2013)

Man, Tiberius is so pathetic. Since he made an attempt on Caesar's life, things probably won't end well for him.

And finally, I'm truly saddened that Gannicus will die, especially after this episode.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 9, 2013)

Gannicus, what a fucking badass.

I was genuinely cheering for him out loud when he was making that escape.


Terror Saber said:


> And finally, I'm truly saddened that Gannicus will die, especially after this episode.


To be fair, they're all going to die. Except maybe Spartacus if they want to leave it ambiguous considering he was never found.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 9, 2013)

Wez ★ said:


> Gannicus, what a fucking badass.
> 
> I was genuinely cheering for him out loud when he was making that escape.
> 
> To be fair, they're all going to die. Except maybe Spartacus if they want to leave it ambiguous considering he was never found.


When they were making a break for the horses and Ceasar came, I literally yelled a loud "FUUUCK!" lol

I was never a big history fan so I have no idea whats gonna happen haha, But I really hope at least Gannicus survives, he is such a Boss. As much as I love Crixus, he is tied to Navia's fate and Navia's character just scream "I'm done for" so I see them going down. Do I dare spoil my self and learn some history through wiki? haha


----------



## The World (Mar 9, 2013)

I was really expecting Gannicus to die. I'm glad he's still alive, he's a boss.

Laeta also has a nice body.


----------



## The World (Mar 9, 2013)

She's a power ranger


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 9, 2013)

Laeta getting nekkid this ep...

:sanji

would approve!


----------



## Hunter (Mar 9, 2013)

Damn; Tiberius. Can you be any more of back stabber?

Enjoyable episode and nice to see Caesar escaped death and turned the table on Tiberius. I wonder what's gonna happen to poor ol' Tiberius when Crassus learns what he did. Gannicus is quickly becoming a top favorite of mine.


----------



## Sann (Mar 10, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> When they were making a break for the horses and Ceasar came, I literally yelled a loud "FUUUCK!" lol
> 
> I was never a big history fan so I have no idea whats gonna happen haha, But I really hope at least Gannicus survives, he is such a Boss. As much as I love Crixus, he is tied to Navia's fate and Navia's character just scream "I'm done for" so I see them going down. Do I dare spoil my self and learn some history through wiki? haha



Same here 
I so want Gannicus and Spartacus to survive. 


Caesar was again nothing but badass in this episode  I knew he would accept the fight. I have the feeling that he might be the one to kill Tiberius


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 10, 2013)

Kind of slowpaced but....

wait for it...



dat Gannicus 


This show should be called Gannicus. Because he fucking soloed the motherfucking shit.

Saviour of women, slayer of romans. Daym son.

and oh, congratz on your victory, Caesar. Lol.

edit :



C_Akutabi said:


> [YOUTUBE]cU8H77RJnP8[/YOUTUBE]



I came across this vid randomly on youtube a while ago. And I couldn't register what the fuck I had just watched for a couple of minutes. It is hilarious as fuck though.

edit 2 :

Roman slave chick has a nice bod. Those pubes were fake I guess


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 10, 2013)

Really sick of Cesar now and his plotshield.


----------



## Sann (Mar 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhhYzK8_J30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 14, 2013)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Really sick of Cesar now and his plotshield.



This.

Agron would've killed him twice. Gannicus tore the shield apart only to retreat.

But yeah, this history plotshield is annoying


----------



## Gabe (Mar 14, 2013)

is Cesar getting his own show? would be interesting if true


----------



## hehey (Mar 14, 2013)

Gabe said:


> is Cesar getting his own show? would be interesting if true


Oh yeah he will be headed towards Gaul in order to kill off and enslave Crixus' relatives.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 15, 2013)

...dear god Crixus is just so fucking stupid! He's becoming a General Failure who can't even see strategically!


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 15, 2013)

Kudos for calling the bluff. Crassus mad. 

Also way too cold for that Gannicus but whatever, and well....we've known Cruxis to always be a brute.


----------



## Newbologist (Mar 16, 2013)

Only three episodes left, really interested to see how they're gonna handle this and if they introduce pompey at all.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 16, 2013)

Its never too cold for hot sex...when your Gannicus


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 16, 2013)

Bluff enough times and you'll begin to show a tell and Spartacus is not one to fall for the same thing over and over. Maybe Crixus but not the god himself. Even though I do like Crixus, I enjoyed the beat down Spartacus gave him.

Also Gannicus so smart, Dat body friction to stay warm


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 16, 2013)

You can only win so many poker games by bluffing. I am wondering what Crassus' lover is up to.


----------



## Sann (Mar 16, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Kudos for calling the bluff. Crassus mad.



Just epic  At the beginning of the episode I was mad that Crassus seemed to be always two steps ahead but then Spartacus proved me and him wrong.

Gosh, I never want this show to end. I love Sparty, seriously I do 



Wuzzman said:


> Its never too cold for hot sex...when your Gannicus



Loved that scene Dat Gannicus 



ShadowReij said:


> You can only win so many poker games by bluffing. I am wondering what Crassus' lover is up to.



Same here...I mean she killed a Roman to escape....this is something Crassus won't take easily. My guess: she takes the blame so that Crassus and his son stay reunited. That's why she didn't tell him what Tiberius did to her. At the same time she is scared to have to stay with Tiberius, so the only option left is to flee


----------



## Fruit Monger (Mar 16, 2013)

Fuuuuuuuck!

I was hoping for the mad cunt to die.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 16, 2013)

Fagotass episode I must say. 

Only the last bits were somehow interesting. 

Kore's thoughts :

"Constant rapes by the little man or die among the slaves ? I'll fucking die among the slaves "


----------



## Sann (Mar 17, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Only the last bits were somehow interesting.
> 
> Kore's thoughts :
> 
> "Constant rapes by the little man or die among the slaves ? I'll fucking die among the slaves "



What? Do you think it's wrong to think like that?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 17, 2013)

Sann said:


> What? Do you think it's wrong to think like that?



Nope. She was right.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 17, 2013)

Gannicus with his 2 swords on his back looks so badass


----------



## Irishwonder (Mar 17, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> *Fagotass episode I must say. *
> 
> Only the last bits were somehow interesting.
> 
> ...



It wasn't that bad.  Crixus lifting that roman soldier up by the neck and stabbing him was pretty awesome.  While he clearly doesn't have the mind for strategy, he is still an amazing soldier.

Gannicus appears to be stepping into his leadership role that Spartacus wants for him.  I have a sad feeling though, this will be his undoing...

Saxa vs. Sybil - Let's get it on!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 18, 2013)

Irishwonder said:


> It wasn't that bad.  Crixus lifting that roman soldier up by the neck and stabbing him was pretty awesome.  While he clearly doesn't have the mind for strategy, he is still an amazing soldier.
> 
> Gannicus appears to be stepping into his leadership role that Spartacus wants for him.  I have a sad feeling though, this will be his undoing...
> 
> Saxa vs. Sybil - Let's get it on!



It wasn't bad but it was slow paced and had lots of drama and some forced couples shit(hey its cold lets cuddle). Excessive faggotry one might say.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 18, 2013)

Gannicus finally tapped that. 

I love the brief moments we've had between Spartacus and Crassus to far, I hope they actually have an opportunity for conversation considering they understand each other so well.


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 18, 2013)

I have finally found a safe heaven for my kind.


----------



## Seirenity (Mar 22, 2013)

Almost time for some Laeta/Spartacus action. Oh be still my fangirl heart


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Crixus, you should have listened to Spartacus....


----------



## Grand Cross (Mar 22, 2013)

Holy. Fucking. Shit.

I wanted Crixus and Naevia to die, but goddamn, that was powerful. 

Agron I really feel messed up about.

Tiberius needs a sword plunged down his throat.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Tiberius has seriously crossed into Complete Monstertude.


----------



## Grand Cross (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks like he becomes an unwilling gladiator next episode. 

Man, all these feels I have for this episode. It feels like people I actually knew just died.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Notice how they aren't using actual roman tactics too? I mean, they would usually start off with a pilium throw to make shields useless.


----------



## Grand Cross (Mar 22, 2013)

Seirenity said:


> Almost time for some Laeta/Spartacus action. Oh be still my fangirl heart



I used to watch Power Ranger Jungle Fury because of Laeta's actress. She was the yellow ranger and I wanted to put my penor inside of her. I can live vicariously through Sparty when he bangs her.


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh I'm going to savor the payback in store for Tiberius. Oh you've been wanting to tap that for a while Spartacus. Gannicus you've corrupted that little girl. Nooooo Agron, Cruxis, may they rest in piece and Tiberius gets a thousand swords shoved so far up his ass.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 23, 2013)

That was so painful to watch.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 23, 2013)

Tiberius need to die in a horrible way


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 23, 2013)

They can start by cutting off his weapon of choice.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 23, 2013)

I did not just see Julius Caesar get butt raped.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes you did and it was hilarious


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 23, 2013)

Caesar, why do you not ride horse?

That made me lol hard.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 23, 2013)

So that is how Tiberius makes people to obey him.


----------



## hehey (Mar 23, 2013)

Wow i never thought id see the day where Julius fucking Caesar was ass raped on tv....

Holy shit that preview... did i just see who i think i saw being crucified?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 23, 2013)

Just watched the promo for the next episode.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Agron gets crucified


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The promo looks epic but the Title scares me.


----------



## Taco (Mar 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



idk if i should be using spoilers....

FUCK THE WRITERS. THEYRE MOCKING US AT THIS POINT. THEY KILLED OFF AGRON AND CRIXUS AND LET NAEVIA LIVE LOL.

poor caesar got pounded so hard he couldn't even ride a horse ROFL. this fucking tiberius kid needs to go


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 23, 2013)

So, whose worse now? Tiberius or Joffrey?

Like it you had just one bullet and you had to kill one, who would it be? And yes, the bullet is laced with like cobra venom, so you could shoot his pinky toe or in the junk and watch him slowly die over the span of a few hours


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



THE GOOD SIS LIVES?!?!?!  :amazed


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 23, 2013)

Unfortunately. We have at least one more episode of with the mad cunt.


----------



## Sann (Mar 23, 2013)

WHAT THE HELL?! 
One does not simply rape Gaius Julius fuckin' Caesar!!!! Tiberius has to die- in the most horrible way possible!!!

This episode was intense. Holy crap! 
Finally some Sparty x Laeta time (They're so adorable ), all the bromance  (Spartacus and Crixus), all the references to their time as gladiators, Crixus getting killed in front of Naevia's eyes.....damn. 




Megaharrison said:


> Caesar, why do you not ride horse?
> 
> That made me lol hard.



Same here but at the same time I was furious



Blitzomaru said:


> So, whose worse now? Tiberius or Joffrey?
> 
> Like it you had just one bullet and you had to kill one, who would it be? And yes, the bullet is laced with like cobra venom, so you could shoot his pinky toe or in the junk and watch him slowly die over the span of a few hours



Tricky one  I probably would pick Joffrey. He's on the top of my list


----------



## jam3sbob (Mar 23, 2013)

their cock rages on! their cock rages on!


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 23, 2013)

Agron..  He deserved something more glorious.. 

Crixus! T__T He became a bit annoying in recent episodes, but I still didn't want to see him die.. Especially at the hands of that demon child.. >_< It was inevitable though.. Great episode.. 


Tiberius really needs to die now.. By gang rape if possible..


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 23, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> Tiberius or Joffrey?



Joffrey is the king of cunts

Tiberius is but  a princeling in comparison


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 23, 2013)

Joffery is worse, Tib is only like this because of how far his father pushed him and the way Cesar treated him. Joffery is just a cunt

Joffery will grow to a monster, Tib can still be molded


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 23, 2013)

I don't know what to say to this episode... 

Tiberius raping Caesar, killing agron & Crixus... All in one episode. 

That escalated quickly. Now I fucking hate the little bitch.

Also, I am trying to figure out what might have caesar have done to the producers/writers of the show.. Whenever he is on screen, he either gets mocked, or gets his ass beaten, or... raped.

FUck it bitches, I hope the producers die after the show ends.


Crixus's final battle was pretty epic, as well as his death. I wish he was given a proper fight, instead of getting slaughtered like a pig.




Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Joffery is worse, Tib is only like this because of how far his father pushed him and the way Cesar treated him. Joffery is just a cunt
> 
> Joffery will grow to a monster, Tib can still be molded



Joffery isn't worse. They are the same breed. Tiberius isn't a pussy like Joffery and he seems to be more impulsive, whenever things don't go the way he wants, he simply lowers his pants and rapes people.


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 23, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Crixus's final battle was pretty epic, as well as his death. I wish he was given a proper fight, instead of getting slaughtered like a pig.



If it wasn't for that Hellspawn Naevia, they'd have put up an even better fight, instead of abandoning tactic & reason in favor of a suicide charge..



> Joffery isn't worse. They are the same breed. Tiberius isn't a pussy like Joffery and he seems to be more impulsive, whenever things don't go the way he wants, he simply lowers his pants and rapes people.



I'm no fan of Tiberius, but his father is the reason his best friend got murdered violently and he and Ceasar's been fucking with him from day one, so his actions are, though extreme, not entirely unjustified..

On top of that, when the going gets tough, he doesn't run to his father but actually gets his hands dirty and isn't afraid to get hurt or possibly even die.. There's something admirable in that..

Don't like him, but you can't compare him to Joffrey really, that's taking it waaaaay too far..


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2013)

Tiberius raping Caesar was hilarious and so unexpected. 

Don't like this Ceasar to begin with and I hope they don't waste time with a stupid spin off about him.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 23, 2013)

Nihonjin said:


> If it wasn't for that Hellspawn Naevia, they'd have put up an even better fight, instead of abandoning tactic & reason in favor of a suicide charge..



That whore was the downfall of Crixus. She oughta be cursed or something.




> I'm no fan of Tiberius, but his father is the reason his best friend got murdered violently and he and Ceasar's been fucking with him from day one, so his actions are, though extreme, not entirely unjustified..


Oh come on, the kid was a prick from day one. 
Caesar was also a prick, but then who'd want to take shit from a kid like Tiberius ? 



> On top of that, when the going gets tough, he doesn't run to his father but actually gets his hands dirty and isn't afraid to get hurt or possibly even die.. There's something admirable in that..



Hence I said he is not a pussy like Joffrey, he rapes his own victims, doesn't get other people to do it 



> Don't like him, but you can't compare him to Joffrey really, that's taking it waaaaay too far..



Well ok, he might not be completely insane like Joffrey but still, in terms of provking disgust, he is getting there. 
Can't wait for the day someone puts a sword through his anusmouth.
You know it is coming


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 23, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Joffery isn't worse. They are the same breed. Tiberius isn't a pussy like Joffery and he seems to be more impulsive, whenever things don't go the way he wants, he simply lowers his pants and rapes people.


Whenever Joffery doesnt get his way he has them killed. Yes Tiberius can fight and Joffery can't, thats another reason why Joffery is worse.


----------



## Newbologist (Mar 23, 2013)

holy fuck that episode 

Caesar getting raped was so unexpected and lolzy


----------



## Newbologist (Mar 23, 2013)

So on IMDB someone said that the OST had massive spoilers regarding characters fate and so I checked it out and #29.....I don't even....this can't be true....


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 23, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> That whore was the downfall of Crixus. She oughta be cursed or something.



I blame the actress.. Ever since Lesley-Ann Brandt got replaced things went downhill.. 



> Oh come on, the kid was a prick from day one.
> Caesar was also a prick, but then who'd want to take shit from a kid like Tiberius ?



He was annoying, seemed a bit naive and was horribly overestimating himself because of his family name, but other than that I didn't really dislike him that much..

The only reason I really hate him is because he lashed out at someone who had no hand in his suffering and actually tried to help him only to get back at his father, but then he tries his absolute best to make sure his father never finds out, so what was the point in raping her again?



> Well ok, he might not be completely insane like Joffrey but still, in terms of provking disgust, he is getting there.



Yeah, but mostly because he's victimizing like able characters..

He rapes that slave I liked..
He betrayed his father who we all love..
He raped Gaius Julius Caesar.. 
He fucking killed Agron and Crixus! 
BUT FUCKING LET NAEVIA LIVE! 

If you replace those with names with less likable people, saaay..

Naevia, Heracleo, Ashur's corpse and two no-name rebels

I don't think we'd have as big of an issue with him.

Joffrey on the other hand doesn't have to say or do anything, just looking at him makes me want to punch him in the face..



> Can't wait for the day someone puts a sword through his anusmouth.
> You know it is coming



Yes please... I want Nasir to do it..


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 23, 2013)

No thanks on spoilers I can wait two weeks.


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 23, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> No thanks on spoilers I can wait two weeks.



Same.. I haven't been spoiled yet and I'd like to keep it that way till the end.. >:3


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 23, 2013)

Newbologist said:


> So on IMDB someone said that the OST had massive spoilers regarding characters fate and so I checked it out and #29.....I don't even....this can't be true....



Well, I read wiki entries for the slave war and yeah... My body is ready. 

Wish they pulled an inglorious bastards and rape fucked Rome & Crassus


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 24, 2013)

You know, I want to see Julius rape Tiberius as a revenge


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 24, 2013)

Tiberius is ridiculous lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 24, 2013)

Tiberius should have his own spin off series where he has a problem every week and he solves it by..................rape.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 24, 2013)

During his horse riding training, Tiberius cannot manage to get the horse to do as he commands. So, he decideds to severly punish it...


----------



## Sann (Mar 24, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Wish they pulled an inglorious bastards and rape fucked Rome & Crassus



Same here But I don't think I am ready



Violent-nin said:


> Tiberius should have his own spin off series where he has a problem every week and he solves it by..................rape.



:rofl

*This* is so going to be the new running gag


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't wanna watch anymore


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 24, 2013)

Tiberius needs to die soon please and Cesar man how many lives does this guy have 

Agron was going to own his ass twice

_Somehow plot shield saves him_

_Tiberius saves him_

Crixus was about to kill him.

_Tiberius saves him_

Am sure there's a few more occasions I don't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 24, 2013)

We all knew it was bound to happen, just a matter of how and when. I never expected to be at the end of Tiberius of all the damn people. To rape Ceaser and kill Crixus in just one episode, this guy is gonna get the most brutals of death. But not cause what he did to the 2, but because he let Navia live lol. I think it would have been a greater impact on Crixus and his fans, if he saw Navia die before his eye before dying himself, still very sad none the less. Like I said before though, I was and still a big Crixus fan despite his terrible decision making, but hey, that's what makes him the Undefeated Gual , so it is sad to see him finally go.

But now I wonder what will Spartacus do. Most his army is pretty much gone, two of his generals forever gone and he only has a horde of women and children at his disposal. Things are not looking too good.

tl;dr: I hope Kory butt rapes Tiberius with his own sword!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 24, 2013)

Maybe if we're lucky Naevia gets crucified and dies a slow, excruciating death.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 24, 2013)

Just noticed after looking back this episode, if Naevia does survive all this seeing how she was left untouched at the end. By the end of all this she just might be holding Crixus's child cause they kind of foreshadowed it when they were both watching the newborn child. Also acts as a plot shield to prevent her from taking her own life. But in the end, I'm probably over thinking it. She deserves to die after dragging down Crixus to his death with all those terrible ideas of hers.


----------



## Irishwonder (Mar 24, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> Maybe if we're lucky Naevia gets crucified and dies a slow, excruciating death.





StrawHatCrew said:


> She deserves to die after dragging down Crixus to his death with all those terrible ideas of hers.



 LOL Ah, come on guys.  She wasn't THAT bad.  While her actions were inexcusable, her hate for the Romans was certainly understandable.  And that final scene was heartbreaking.  Very well acted in my opinion 

I hope the next ep, Spartacus takes Tiberius' head and sends it to Crassus leading up to their final confrontation!


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 24, 2013)

Irishwonder said:


> I hope the next ep, Spartacus takes Tiberius' head and sends it to Crassus leading up to their final confrontation!



I dunno if I want Spartacus or Gannicus anywhere near Tiberius, there's a high chance of rape involved when Tiberius is near.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 24, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> You know, I want to see Julius rape Tiberius as a revenge



Not sure about rape but I am pretty sure Caesar will have his revenge. Probably backstab him in the battlefield.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 24, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Not sure about rape but I am pretty sure Caesar will have his revenge. Probably backstab him in the battlefield.


Nah, I want to see a sex scene between Caesar and Tiberius.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 24, 2013)

Gannicus was also raping Cesar. Maybe rape isn't the best word to use right now.

I also wonder why the Gladiators was.so much more better than everyone. Like a one on one they wouldnt lose.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 24, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Gannicus was also raping Cesar. Maybe rape isn't the best word to use right now.
> 
> I also wonder why the Gladiators was.so much more better than everyone. Like a one on one they wouldnt lose.


Didn't you watch the first episode? I think it was explained back then when Crassus was training with his Gladiator.


----------



## Irishwonder (Mar 24, 2013)

Crassus and Caesar are politicians.  It makes sense they wouldn't be anywhere near the level of even the most average skilled gladiator yet alone Spartacus, Crixus, and Gannicus.

I'm willing to bet even most career Roman soldiers didn't train 24/7 like the gladiators did.


----------



## The World (Mar 24, 2013)

Hide yo kids Hide yo wife 'cause Tiberius.........


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 24, 2013)

Crixus is a boss name.

I might name my kid that someday.

Or maybe a dog or cat.  :WOW


----------



## Grand Cross (Mar 24, 2013)

Crixus dying a honorable death in a one-on-one fight would've been terrible. The creators having him die by Tiberius attacking from behind serves at least 2 purposes:

1. Crixus is too good a gladiator to be bested by any Roman in one on one combat, so the only way for him to die was to be attacked from behind.

2. Crixus was cut down by a child, the future of Rome. It's symbolic of the inevitability of fighting the system since the system will still go on as long as Romans are being born. [This is what Manu Bennett said in an interview about Crixus' death]


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 25, 2013)

Nihonjin said:


> Yes please... I want Nasir to do it..



Using a spear please, Blade first naturally. Want him to really feel it.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 25, 2013)

Navia kills Tiberius calling it now


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 25, 2013)

Terror Saber said:


> Crixus dying a honorable death in a one-on-one fight would've been terrible. The creators having him die by Tiberius attacking from behind serves at least 2 purposes:
> 
> 1. Crixus is too good a gladiator to be bested by any Roman in one on one combat, so the only way for him to die was to be attacked from behind.
> 
> 2. Crixus was cut down by a child, the future of Rome. It's symbolic of the inevitability of fighting the system since the system will still go on as long as Romans are being born. [This is what Manu Bennett said in an interview about Crixus' death]



It also shows how important the formation Agron, Crixus, Gannicus, Spartacus really is..

Every time we saw them fight together, they seemed invincible, but only because they covered each others backs really well. Even in this very episode, Crixus was about to be stabbed from behind when Spartacus came in yelling "Crixus!" and saving his ass..

So to have both Agron and Crixus fall from attacks to their blindspots..  It further proves they should have never parted ways..


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 25, 2013)

Who thinks Gannicus will survive


----------



## insane111 (Mar 25, 2013)

Stupid history, why does Spartacus have to lose 

Crixus' end was a little underwhelming. I expected him to get whittled down by a bunch of fodder, then finished by Crassus after being weakened enough. Maybe that scenario is for Spartacus.


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 26, 2013)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Who thinks Gannicus will survive



I can wish. 

But he might just say he's Spartacus to confuse the Romans.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Spartacus body was never found so aint no telling whats going to happen


----------



## Irishwonder (Mar 27, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Navia kills Tiberius calling it now



I'm going with Spartacus killing Tiberius.  I mean we just had an entire episode of them calling each other brothers and _Spartacus needs to deal some kind of blow to Crassus_ before their final battle.  (Escaping his trap doesn't count imo)


----------



## insane111 (Mar 27, 2013)

Is Tiberius a historical character or did they make him up?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 27, 2013)

He's real but don't know what the hell he actually did.....


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 27, 2013)

being a little shit that's for sure


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 28, 2013)

insane111 said:


> Is Tiberius a historical character or did they make him up?


This is what the wikia has to say about Tiberius' historicity:



> Historically, Crassus never had a son named Tiberius. Crassus had two sons, Marcus and Publius.
> It is likely that Tiberius is the show's version of Marcus, and has his name as Tiberius in order to avoid confusion with his father who bares the same name.
> If Tiberius is the show's version of Marcus, then he would have been no more than 15 years old at the time of the end of the third servile war, which is depicted in the series.  Marcus actually served under Julius Caesar during the Gallic wars (58-52 b.c.) as quaestor and later, proquaestor and lieutenant.


----------



## Sann (Mar 29, 2013)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Who thinks Gannicus will survive



I so want him to, but at the moment it doesn't seem like that -.-



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Spartacus body was never found so aint no telling whats going to happen




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hopefully he survives


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 29, 2013)

Wheres my niggi Pompei too


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 30, 2013)

Was there no new episode this week?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 30, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> Was there no new episode this week?


No...


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 30, 2013)

As much as I would like to see Spartacus survive, he has to die.

It makes absolutely zero sense for his character to simply walk away after all that has happened.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 31, 2013)

Next episode will be brutal ;_;

hence the break


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 31, 2013)

They should give us an extended preview to compensate for the lack of episode .


----------



## insane111 (Mar 31, 2013)

The fuck! I went to look for this weeks episode and it doesn't exist


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 31, 2013)

insane111 said:


> The fuck! I went to look for this weeks episode and it doesn't exist


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Apr 2, 2013)

I want the rebels to win so fucking bad but I know they wont. Hopefully the ending isn't everyone getting slaughtered. I'll be fucking pissed.


----------



## Seirenity (Apr 4, 2013)

Well judging from the promo, Naevia lives


*Spoiler*: __ 



And did i just see Aggron getting nailed to a cross? Explains why  we didn't get an episode on Easter.


----------



## Sann (Apr 4, 2013)

Normality said:


> I want the rebels to win so fucking bad but I know they wont. Hopefully the ending isn't everyone getting slaughtered. I'll be fucking pissed.



Same here
Come on starz! Rewrite history


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 4, 2013)

Imagine if they did


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 4, 2013)

Someone getting crucified before Easter would of been fucked up.


----------



## Starstalker (Apr 5, 2013)

Wasn't Gannicus the first one who was supposed to die in this season?
If I remember correctly, history says that Gannicus died first, then Crixus, then Spartacus(who went missing but we all know that he died so...)

It seems, at least to me, that he will be the only one to survive.


----------



## Seirenity (Apr 5, 2013)

I think Spartacus survives as well, at least i hope so. If Naevia is the only one who survives, i am going to be pissed since i really dislike her. Laeta however is a great character and i love her to bits so please Starz..

Don?t kill Laeta and Sparty .


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 5, 2013)

Laeta carrying Spartacus' kid. Make it happen.


----------



## Seirenity (Apr 5, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> Laeta carrying Spartacus' kid. Make it happen.



You read my mind.


----------



## Delicious (Apr 5, 2013)

Gannicus to die a glorious death?


----------



## Grand Cross (Apr 5, 2013)

Starstalker said:


> Wasn't Gannicus the first one who was supposed to die in this season?
> If I remember correctly, history says that Gannicus died first, then Crixus, then Spartacus(who went missing but we all know that he died so...)
> 
> It seems, at least to me, that he will be the only one to survive.



Nope. Oenomaus-->Crixus-->Spartacus and Gannicus


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 6, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> Laeta carrying Spartacus' kid. Make it happen.


I third this motion. 

Not as brutal as I want Tiberius but karma is always good sometimes. Watching him shit himself as Spartacus and his men ripped the romans apart was entertaining.


Terror Saber said:


> Nope. Oenomaus-->Crixus-->Spartacus and Gannicus



Yeah that was the order. Though I don't recall ever encountering a Gannicus in my readings. Doesn't mean he ain't awesome.


----------



## The World (Apr 6, 2013)

Good episode.

Spartacus gouging out a man eye's with swords. 

I don't know why he pretends he's a good guy


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 6, 2013)

Episode was good, sucks its just one more.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder how will they deal with the fact that spartacus body was never found. Maybe have him live? 1 could dream right?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 6, 2013)

They're gonna pull an inglorious basterds. I just know it.

Now if they did, would you all be happy or not?

Cause if they don't but Spartacus somehow lives, wouldn't that be messed up? I mean he fights so people are free. Would Spartacus stop even after freeing all these people? 

Also, i still don't care. The Mad Cunt must die next week...

EDIT: TV.com brought up an interesting topic. We all knew Tiberius would die, but not by who, where, or with what. It was like a game of Clue. Wondered if we all took bets would we get all 3 (person, place, weapon)


----------



## Fruit Monger (Apr 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]AIFOXQ_xMHw[/YOUTUBE]



Blitzomaru said:


> Laeta carrying Spartacus' kid. Make it happen.



Oh jeez, I hope this doesn't happen.  It was nice in _Braveheart_ but would be corny here.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 6, 2013)

Amazing episode, I had chills throughtout the entire episode! 

Tiberius watching, terrified, as his men were butchered one by one... he looked as if he was on the verge of crying when he fought the Mad Cunt 
So the rebels get their 500 men back, Crassus gets his (dead) son back and Kore loses her freedom.

Shame to see Kore giving in to her rage, while Naevia made the right choice and prefer to see her friends return instead of carrying her revenge on Tiberius.

Can't wait for Pompeius' introduction.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 6, 2013)

Weird Cesar has a son named Tiberius.......


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 6, 2013)

Best episode since "Kill Them All".

I think Liam has done a great job, but Andy would have absolutely nailed this episode. It's sad to imagine him gearing up for the arena and delivering some of those lines.

It was nice to see the old characters honoured, that ending gave me chills.

_For Andy!_


----------



## Delicious (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't think they'll be able to bring the romans down. They'll not only have to defeat Crassus army but Pompey's too.

Last episode shall be glorious!



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Weird Cesar has a son named Tiberius.......


Must have grown fond of him.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 6, 2013)

In loving memory for my love for Tiberius I name my son after the.


----------



## Delicious (Apr 6, 2013)

**


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 6, 2013)

It was good to see Spartacus and Gannicus bonding over their days as gladiators.  Next week is going to be both amazing and sad.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 6, 2013)

Amazing episode! Spartacus and Gannicus as manly as fucking ever! Felt like I was watching Gurren Lagann, cause this episode had my blood pumping.

Of course the one time Naevia has any sense and decides not to kill someone, it would be Tiberius of all people, haha. Glad Kore stepped up. Though, that guy deserved a much more gruesome death than a stab in the back, but still, it was very fitting.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 7, 2013)

just caught up good episode they final took out Tiberius about time

wonder how they are going to do with Spartacus wonder what will take him out if he dies. and for some reason i have a feeling Cesar will kill  Gannicus hope not but i have that feeling. they hate each other.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 7, 2013)

Speaking of Gurren Lagann

I tell people to watch the first seven episodes and imagine the rest

I'd like to imagine the rest of Spartacus now please


----------



## Sann (Apr 7, 2013)

Awesome episode *_*

I hoped Tiberius would die by Naevia's hands but I'm also fine with Kore. 

Also Agron lives  I cheered and danced around my room because I already thought him dead after Caesar nailed him to the cross. I'm so happy! Praise the Gods 

And dat funeral for Crixus and all the fallen  Just- I had goosebumbs and almost cried. 

I don't want the show to end, but I think the last episode will be awesome


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm surprised they let Agron live through that. They have a lot of people to kill next episode.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 7, 2013)

Going to be so epic, wonder how Agron is actually going to die now. Hopefully he can still hold a sword, would be sick to see him take down someone of worth before he dies. Although sadly I can see Cesar killing him, but I can also see Cesar killing Gannicus too and if he kills both in the final episode then I'll be mega pissed.

We are set to see Crassus kill anyone of worth and since he's been training/defeated that former gladiator champ, I reckon it's time he takes someone out.


----------



## Seirenity (Apr 7, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> I'm surprised they let Agron live through that. They have a lot of people to kill next episode.



I second this, though i'd really hate to see him being crucified. Maybe they really are going to pull an Inglorious Bastards after all. Would be kinda lame to get Aggron off the cross only to have him killed in the next episode. 

No matter what happens next episode, i?m going to cry.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Apr 7, 2013)

Fucking epic episode and THAT Gannicus intro into the games was too good. Can't wait to see Pompey the Great.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm still confused why they made Castus the way they did he was suppose to be a roman leader in the slaves.


----------



## Sann (Apr 7, 2013)

Seirenity said:


> I second this, though i'd really hate to see him being crucified. Maybe they really are going to pull an Inglorious Bastards after all. Would be kinda lame to get Aggron off the cross only to have him killed in the next episode.



This  The last episode really calls for an Inglorious Basterds. How awesome would that be? 

I don't think they will kill Argon (I totally have now the hope that he might survive), but I wouldn't be surprised to see Gannicus v.s Caesar.


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 7, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> I'm surprised they let Agron live through that. They have a lot of people to kill next episode.



I'm thinking it's more likely that Agron will live through this to keep Spartacus' body out of Crassus' hands and to tell his story.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 8, 2013)

Everyone can die

But I will be really sad if/when Lugo goes


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 8, 2013)

Lol LUGO        !


----------



## Seirenity (Apr 8, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Lol LUGO        !



Hammer time!


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Apr 8, 2013)

Sann said:


> This  *The last episode really calls for an Inglorious Basterds. How awesome would that be?
> *
> I don't think they will kill Argon (I totally have now the hope that he might survive), but I wouldn't be surprised to see Gannicus v.s Caesar.



That would be mad fucking lame to be honest. The tale of Spartacus is one of a tragic hero; he must die. 

Anyways here are my predictions; Spartacus and Co fight a bloody war against Crassus and Caesar. After a bloody battle; Spartacus's troops are on the verge of victory. As Crassus retreats......a figure in the distance walks towards him....."So you needed my help afterall...."; enter, Pompey the Great.

Well it wont be exactly like that but im predicting an epic Pompey intro.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 8, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> Everyone can die
> 
> But I will be really sad if/when Lugo goes



So everyone can see

based Lugo


----------



## Delicious (Apr 8, 2013)

lollugo                    




.


----------



## hehey (Apr 8, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I'm still confused why they made Castus the way they did he was suppose to be a roman leader in the slaves.


/who is that?


----------



## Delicious (Apr 8, 2013)

hehey said:


> /who is that?


----------



## Sann (Apr 9, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> Everyone can die



Fair enough, but I still think that Laeta & Agron will survive.

Someone has to tell the glorious story of Spartacus, right?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 9, 2013)

how do people think Spartacus will be taken out?


----------



## Delicious (Apr 9, 2013)

Whitebeard style


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 10, 2013)

Gabe said:


> how do people think Spartacus will be taken out?



Suicide by cop?

Lee harvey Oswald?

Torn apart by lions?


----------



## Seirenity (Apr 10, 2013)

Laeta and Sybil will probably survive, Naevia probably too unless she decides to fight alongside the dudes. Spartacus and Gannicus will bring their female counterparts to someplace safe i hope. Please for the love of Jupiter let Laeta live.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 10, 2013)

hype level guys?


----------



## Delicious (Apr 10, 2013)

Jupiter lvl


----------



## Sann (Apr 11, 2013)

Gabe said:


> how do people think Spartacus will be taken out?



In one-to-one combat with Crassus or Caesar 

I hope they don't choose something like Gannicus coming up with the idea to kill Spartacus in the very last moment so that he doesn't have to die a painfull & unglorious death -.-


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 11, 2013)

Seirenity said:


> Hammer time!


Lugo loves his hammer.


hehey said:


> /who is that?


He was a general like Gannicus and Crixus
I had high expectations for him 


Gabe said:


> how do people think Spartacus will be taken out?


Alot of blows from different people.


Delicious said:


> Whitebeard style


That would be so epic


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 11, 2013)

If Spartacus loses 1 on 1 it will be the most BS ever lol.


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm kind of hoping for the return of Varo or Sura force ghost style


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2013)

Sann said:


> In one-to-one combat with *Crassus or Caesar *
> 
> I hope they don't choose something like Gannicus coming up with the idea to kill Spartacus in the very last moment so that he doesn't have to die a painfull & unglorious death -.-



that be disappointing end for him.


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 11, 2013)

Only person who can kill Spartacus is Spartacus.  He'll trip and stab himself.


----------



## Sann (Apr 12, 2013)

Gabe said:


> that be disappointing end for him.



Why? Do you want him to be nailed to a cross instead? Or backstabbed by some no-name? Or, as I already said to be taken down by one of his own men?

Now, that would be disappointing.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 12, 2013)

Losing 1on1 for Spartacus is stupid, period.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2013)

I have a feeling I'm really going to miss Andy as Spartacus in the finale more than ever, no disrespect to Liam though.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 12, 2013)

Sann said:


> Why? Do you want him to be nailed to a cross instead? Or backstabbed by some no-name? Or, as I already said to be taken down by one of his own men?
> 
> Now, that would be disappointing.



no he is a former gladiator one of the best he should not lose to no one 1 on 1 maybe 50 to 1 but not 1 on 1


----------



## Seirenity (Apr 12, 2013)

God, i wanna see the episode 

Wonder if they are gonna show Pompey at all though, would be so freaking lame if Spartacus got killed by a dude that shows up in one episode. I predict alot of tears, little bit of Sura and Varro and this thread being very active tomorrow.

Any other female fans here by the way? I always feel like i'm the only girl watching this back at home .


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 12, 2013)

Fucking hyped yet?

Anyone got an HQ stream?


----------



## Grand Cross (Apr 12, 2013)

It's time guys.


----------



## Grand Cross (Apr 12, 2013)

This is so fucking epic


----------



## Grand Cross (Apr 12, 2013)

Holy shit, so many feels. Gannicus  Spartacus 

Best season finale. I teared up when Gannicus got surrounded and tears fell when Spartacus got impaled. It even showed Andy as Spartacus. All these feels.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 12, 2013)

Epic got tears in my eyes after Spartacus died and when they showed the original actor of Spartacus


----------



## Grand Cross (Apr 12, 2013)

Tears? No, I fucking cried like a bitch.


----------



## Grand Cross (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 13, 2013)

A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 13, 2013)

It was epic, so many feels. One of the best season finales ever. Definitely did the legend service. 

I was worried they were going to have Agron kill Spartacus like the movie. But they showed how his body was never found.

Spartacus, Gannicus I even had feels for Nevia.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 13, 2013)

And so it ends. I stuck with this series from the very first episode. Good finale.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gannicus had the best exit


----------



## hehey (Apr 13, 2013)

Great Finale Gannicus seeing Oenomaus and the Arena before dying was the best part.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 13, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Gannicus had the best exit





"I. AM. SPARTACUS!!!"


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 13, 2013)

Those damn ninja onion cutters found me again! 

The Andy tribute at the end had chills running through my spine. Just over all amazing series, so sad it's over.


*Spoiler*: __ 



God damn plot shields. Almost losing 1v1 against Crassus was a joke, I know the dude was trained by a gladiator and Spartacus wasn't exactly fresh from the bench, but we've seen him do a lot more crazier things with more ease.

Naevia... Naeiva... I didn't think I was gonna care for her death, but for some reason it surprised me on how easily she got taken out. That sword is a curse!

Gannicus's moment was bitter sweet. I was some what hoping for a jail break or something, then realzied, o fuck this is the last episode and we used the jail free card on Agron lol.

Also, if you told me at the beginning of the series that Agron would be the last surviving original member, I would have laughed.


----------



## x5exotic (Apr 13, 2013)

Awesome finale, Liam is awesome
Everyone kicked ass
Thank god we didn't get gay scenes
Naevia fucking died...10/10, humiliated and called a slave... 100/10
Awesome death scene
Awesome Agron
Awesome tactics, very intense
German chick died, sad but at least we won't get any more cheesy german lines that only non-german speaking people would find cool
Pompey looks faggy
Credits are awesome
Nice finish with Andy


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 13, 2013)

They know they should've and could've made the death scenes better. Lugo's in particular just pissed me off


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 13, 2013)

^ Really?  I thought the death scenes were probably the best part of the episode.  What didn't you like?  Just curious...


And did anyone else think "Tiberious?" when Spartacus got impaled by that first spear?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 13, 2013)

I thought Caesar can fuckin teleport.


----------



## jam3sbob (Apr 13, 2013)

lol at crassus thinking he could beat spartacus with the catch the sword move. he was wtf when spartacus did it too.

this episode, so many feels.

no more spartacus


----------



## x5exotic (Apr 13, 2013)

Spartacus' death scenes are the least satisfying, really works of amateurs.

S2's finale is the worst finale I've ever seen because of how many poorly handled deaths it had.


----------



## Jado (Apr 13, 2013)

This Finale was good. I particularly liked how the war was set up, but I am not as sad as I thought I would be, probably due to knowing their fate ever since I started this show. 

But I believe that Spartacus's and Gannicus death was handled well. 




x5exotic said:


> S2's finale is the worst finale I've ever seen because of how many poorly handled deaths it had.



This. 

I can still remember the long drawn crappy fight between Naevia and Ashur.


----------



## eHav (Apr 13, 2013)

Gannicus


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 13, 2013)

jam3sbob said:


> lol at crassus thinking he could beat spartacus with the catch the sword move. he was wtf when spartacus did it too.
> 
> this episode, so many feels.
> 
> no more spartacus



Honestly, when I saw Crassus pull that move I was like "Wait, what...nnnooo not like this!" 

and then when Spartacus caught it I was like 

aw yeahh 

Crassus is a beast though, a battle between him and Crixus would be epic imo even though Crixus is still superior. 

I kinda feel bad though, Crixus fell to that one spear and Spartacus was still somewhat standing after being iimpaled like 4 or 5 times. Perhaps it was having the spear pulled out that really was the overkill part though. wht do you guys think ?


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 13, 2013)

This was the first time I think we've ever seen Gannicus genuinely tired during a fight too

it was like 50 vs 1, that damn stamina level. Forever God of the arena


----------



## Delicious (Apr 13, 2013)

The death scenes should have been better imo. I thought I would be more emotionally invested but I wasn't. It bugged me how Spartacus just wouldn't die from the spears. Awesome series nonetheless. And I'm glad the showed Andy in the end. He will always be Spartacus


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 13, 2013)

Had to re-watched it again!

I like how they handled the "I'm Spartacus!" part. Glad they added it in.

Also the chess match mind game during the battle was intense between Spartacus and Crassus. Got to give props to Crassus on his fast thinking, especially with all the crazy stuff Spartacus pulled out. Also, anyone notice when Spartacus was chucking spears at the messenger, he did it so he wouldn't activate his trap hole to early.

Despite being the Antagonists, Crassus and Ceaser were actually a real cool duo and I can't even hate on them like I did Gaius and Batiatus.


----------



## x5exotic (Apr 13, 2013)

Another thing is I hated how Caesar was nerfed. History or whatever, he did not live up to his hype at all.
I thought he was a villain on equal footing alongside Crassus (the whole I got the money you got the power type of shit)

Basically he was just like Loki in the avengers, hyped so much only to end up being EVERYBODY'S punching bag. I mean oh god when he lost to Gannicus earlier this season i was like "okay he's tired and all" then he lost to Agron during the ambush, then to everyone else, I thought he'd be the one killing Gannicus absent fucking legs.
He's got some cunning skills here and there but having watched Prison Break and Sawyer from Lost they could barely impress me at all. Haha.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 13, 2013)

They killed the love of my life.

You will be forever missed saxa


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> They killed the love of my life.
> 
> You will be forever missed saxa



I hate how they made Naviea's death so long and dramatic

Saxa was deserving of that death, she's was a true warrior, it kinda hit me that she died just like Oenemaeous


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 13, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> I hate how they made Naviea's death so long and dramatic
> 
> Saxa was deserving of that death, she's was a true warrior, it kinda hit me that she died just like Oenemaeous



Yes it was unjust on so many levels


----------



## Grand Cross (Apr 13, 2013)

Are you guys really hung up over the fights so much that you ignore the emotional aspect completely? I don't got the time to quote everyone, so I'll just mention everything I want to in this post.

Naevia died brutally because she was cruel to the Romans, so she died like a warrior. Saxa wasn't anywhere near as cruel as Naevia, so her death was quick, and she dies in the arms of the man she loved. 

Caesar has fame, but is younger than Crassus and less inexperienced. He's an invaluable asset, but at the end of the day, his character was learning while Crassus' has already learned.

Crassus was only able to fight with Spartacus so evenly because Spartacus was severely injured beforehand. So he was heavily injured and still beat Crassus. What's there to complain about?

Crixus got disabled by a spear through the gut, but that didn't kill him. Spartacus' first spear went through his shoulder, which is way less fatal. Then one in his leg, also not very fatal. The only spear that his somewhere vital went through the gut, and he was done anyway. He couldn't even hold his sword anymore. The three spears killed him while a spear through the guy and a decapitation killed Crixus.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 13, 2013)

Terror Saber said:


> Crassus was only able to fight with Spartacus so evenly because Spartacus was severely injured beforehand. So he was heavily injured and still beat Crassus. What's there to complain about?
> 
> Crixus got disabled by a spear through the gut, but that didn't kill him. Spartacus' first spear went through his shoulder, which is way less fatal. Then one in his leg, also not very fatal. The only spear that his somewhere vital went through the gut, and he was done anyway. He couldn't even hold his sword anymore. The three spears killed him while a spear through the guy and a decapitation killed Crixus.



answering these since they're obviously towards me

Crassus was still able to put up a great fight nevertheless. I never said that Crassus was on Spartacus' level nor Crixus' as I stated Crixus is his superior. 

The e spear to the gut disabled him  yeah BUT it was only after Tiberious pulled the spear out that Crixus fell to his knees. My point was that I was questioning whether they tried to make Spartacus looke tougher than Crixus on purpose or can we use the actual logic of the spear being pulled out that brought Crixus to his knees vs it taking several simply impaled spears but none actually ever pulled out


----------



## x5exotic (Apr 13, 2013)

At the end of the day, Spartacus could never best Gannicus


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 13, 2013)

x5exotic said:


> At the end of the day, Spartacus could never best Gannicus



Not that I'm disagreeing, but what from the finale makes you say that?


----------



## x5exotic (Apr 13, 2013)

Gannicus died later. More HP.
Also spartacus got imaginary girl while Gannicus got imaginary CROWD. And Doctore.

That's from the finale alone.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 13, 2013)

Gannicus didn't get impaled 4 times


----------



## x5exotic (Apr 13, 2013)

At least he didn't get backstabbed like a coward


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 13, 2013)

My god......... am speechless.

Great end imo, could have been done slightly better, Gannicus .

At least none of them lost 1v1 which I would have been so pissed about.

The Andy bit at the end , and they showed Varro etc loved it.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 13, 2013)

x5exotic said:


> At least he didn't get backstabbed like a coward



makes no sense. Cowards are the one who do the backstabbing, not the other way around


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 13, 2013)

Spartacus would of defeated Gannicus on the basis that he fights for something and Gannicus fought for glory.


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 13, 2013)

x5exotic said:


> At the end of the day, Spartacus could never best Gannicus



Ehhhh no, this was put to rest in season 2 when Gannicus fell to the Egyptian and Spartacus owned him in a one on one. Out of the big four Spartacus>Gannicus>Big O>Crixus.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 13, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> Ehhhh no, this was put to rest in season 2 when Gannicus fell to the Egyptian and Spartacus owned him in a one on one. Out of the big four Spartacus>Gannicus>Big O>Crixus.



Don't use past feats to judge them at their peaks. Gannicus also was able to best the Egyptian in that blind rage he had. Admittedly, he was a little occupied initiately but the outcome was fair game.



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Spartacus would of defeated Gannicus on the basis that he fights for something and Gannicus fought for glory.



Why is that so?

Makes no sense.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 13, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> Ehhhh no, this was put to rest in season 2 when Gannicus fell to the Egyptian and Spartacus owned him in a one on one. Out of the big four Spartacus>Gannicus>Big O>Crixus.


I say Spartacus>O>Gannicus>Crixus
I believe the Egyptian was put into the series to show who was the srongest, because he was never mentioned in history.
O wasn't 100% healed, plus he was fighting a short ranged fighter in short range with a mid range weapon. 2nd time they fought he was better off but blinded in 1 eye. Crixus was destroyed by him and Gannicus was defeated by him as well. Spartacus pushed his shit in and would of killed him if the romans wouldnt of showed up.
I might even go so far as to say O>Spartacus


The Prodigy said:


> Don't use past feats to judge them at their peaks. Gannicus also was able to best the Egyptian in that blind rage he had. Admittedly, he was a little occupied initiately but the outcome was fair game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can easily use past feats to judge tiers. I agree with using the Egyptian to show who is stronger.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 13, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I say Spartacus>O>Gannicus>Crixus
> I believe the Egyptian was put into the series to show who was the srongest, because he was never mentioned in history.
> O wasn't 100% healed, plus he was fighting a short ranged fighter in short range with a mid range weapon. 2nd time they fought he was better off but blinded in 1 eye. Crixus was destroyed by him and Gannicus was defeated by him as well. Spartacus pushed his shit in and would of killed him if the romans wouldnt of showed up.
> I might even go so far as to say O>Spartacus
> ...



But to say they wouldn't have gotten better from a past season? The Egyptian showed the difference between them in vengeance, but not in WotD. Also Crixus is known for his signature shield and sword combo, of which he didn't have against the Egyptian. It was practically like Crixus engaging Caesar with a spear. Caesar landed a blow because of that.


----------



## Taco (Apr 13, 2013)

T___T Sad to see it end, I honestly thought the show would go to shit without Andy but it was really fucking good.

Where am I gonna get my historical drama fill now? :|


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 13, 2013)

You're right I agree. But he adopted a 1 sword style after BAS I guess shields wasnt easy to find? But I doubt that would of made that much of a difference vs the Egyptian. Yeah I agree they all must have gotten much stronger, but do you think any could of leaped frog-ed Spartacus?


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 13, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> You're right I agree. But he adopted a 1 sword style after BAS I guess shields wasnt easy to find? But I doubt that would of made that much of a difference vs the Egyptian. Yeah I agree they all must have gotten much stronger, but do you think any could of leaped frog-ed Spartacus?



Sorry but I don't understand... "leap frog-ed" ?

I honestly believe it would've made a difference. Crixus shield sets him up for a lot of explosiveness, you could see that in his fight with Spartacus before the poison kicked in. It helped especially against Pompey's gladiator after Crixus lost his title of champion, I believe his first fight in the arena since Theokolese.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 13, 2013)

You know like jump in skill over Spartacus.

And true it was his style of choice for the arena but he never stole a shield to use, so I think he stopped using that style and parried of attacked with his left hand.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 13, 2013)

Honestly I think he did leap frog over Spartacus in Vengeance, by a considerable amount too. 

Imho the Egyptian in vengeance is probably the equal to that of Crassus in skill, with the exception only being that the Egyptian is easily physically superior in strength and durability. That's not to insult the Egyptian or downplay him, just to speak for the level of skill and ability the main characters grew in. As Crassus did push Spartacus but only after Spartacus was bloodied and battered from fighting Crassus' men.

Theokolese is the only person I believe to hold his status as the top of the food chain though. Not that Theokolese can easily best either Crixus or Spartacus from WotD, but I don't exactly see either of them defeating him alone despite their increases in skill and ability.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 13, 2013)

We really didn't see them fight common opponents in WOTD, only thing we can be sure of is that the champions could easily best anyone.

I don't think Crassus is that good, he was easily getting beaten by that Gladitor and only used a trick to win. And a badly damaged Spartacus could win against him.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 13, 2013)

True but that Gladiator was also said to be the best of Crassus' gladiators. And Pompey's best Gladiator nearly killed Crixus in B&S. So we can't necessarily off the gladiator's in Spartacus as fodder, especially not if they're said to be among the best in their ludus. 

A badly damaged Spartacus win against Theokolese?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 13, 2013)

Well once Spartacus and he crew left the games, they got boring and no one stood out as we could see in Vengeance, thats why I think that gladitor wasn't that good.


No badly damaged Spartacus fought against Crassus.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 13, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Well once Spartacus and he crew left the games, they got boring and no one stood out as we could see in Vengeance, thats why I think that gladitor wasn't that good.
> 
> 
> No badly damaged Spartacus fought against Crassus.



yeah but they never showed that specific gladiator since he was under the house of Crassus. House of Crassus was only introduced to us in this final season. 

Ah okay. Yeah, but Vengeance Spartacus easily beat the Egyptian. Spartacus in WotD is considerably above what he was in vengeance to be frank. That's why I said Crassus has the Egyptians's skill but NOT his strength and durability.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 13, 2013)

Crassus was said to have purchased him, my guess he would of bought him from a ludus that had him as their champion. He said he purchased him for a huge amount, as most ludus would never sell their champions. Like we saw with Gannicus and Batiatus.

Each champion was on another level in WOTD, just like they were in Vengeance but the Egyptian easily bested 3 of 4. While Spartacus easily bested him.


----------



## Wez ★ (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't even know what to say. Perfect ending, in my opinion. I'm not ashamed that I cried my fucking eyes out.

When Spartacus caught the sword, I was genuinely preparing myself for him to die, it was just so epic.

I'm going to miss this show so much, but it will always be one of my favourites. Very easy to watch over and over.

Hail Spartacus, Bringer of Rain.

Andy. <3


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 13, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Crassus was said to have purchased him, my guess he would of bought him from a ludus that had him as their champion. He said he purchased him for a huge amount, as most ludus would never sell their champions. Like we saw with Gannicus and Batiatus.
> 
> Each champion was on another level in WOTD, just like they were in Vengeance but the Egyptian easily bested 3 of 4. While Spartacus easily bested him.



Gannicus bested him as well though. In the end they're all easily above him. Oeneamous in his prime would easily handle the Egyptian, Oenemaeous that fought the Egyptian was beaten from Gannicus and from whippings by Ashur.



Miyamoto Musashi said:


> i was sold into spartacus by a friend of mine, because of the sex scenes
> i guess it's now time to actually focus on the story lol



Well WotD is good, but if u watch just for the sex scenes you'll love Vengeance.... orgies every episode 



Wez ★ said:


> I don't even know what to say. Perfect ending, in my opinion. I'm not ashamed that I cried my fucking eyes out.
> 
> When Spartacus caught the sword, I was genuinely preparing myself for him to die, it was just so epic.
> 
> ...



Agreed seriously by far one of the best shows ever imo

ANDY IS SPARTACUS!!!

[YOUTUBE]wE_Y5brW-ZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 13, 2013)

Gannicus was losing at first and would of got killed if O wouldnt have intervened.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 13, 2013)

Many manly tears have been shed.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 13, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Gannicus was losing at first and would of got killed if O wouldnt have intervened.



yeah but I was talking about after he saw Oenemaeous get stabbed


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 14, 2013)

Rage counts towards your skill?


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 14, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Don't use past feats to judge them at their peaks. Gannicus also was able to best the Egyptian in that blind rage he had. Admittedly, he was a little occupied initiately but the outcome was fair game.



 What else will we use, Its pretty simple Spartacus bested someone (easily) that the remaining three fell to. I think that was the show creator pointing something out to us. Its funny how Spartacus was the only one to never fall to the Egyptian isn't it. Also lol at Crassus being on the Egyptian level because he beat some old champion gladiator who he only beat through strategy and because he Fought the man on a daily basis becoming familiar with his style and method of thought. In truth he won through strategy and a gamble (he still won wont take that away). Also Spartacus and the others would have been weaker in WOTD, these men where living in deplorable conditions and without a doubt were not eating properly. Face it Spartacus was the best of the best among them and their is no debate here.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 14, 2013)

The show just ended and you guys are having a pissing contest over who was the better fighter. Take it to the obd. Lets talk about how the greatest champions of the arena met their glorious end.


----------



## Sann (Apr 14, 2013)

*Epicness overloaded*  


What.An.End! It was everything I hoped it to be! 

The battle was awesome! I cheered & laughed when they kicked roman asses like the bosses they are  Just e-p-i-c

Also the fight Crassus vs. Spartacus was nothing less than awesome, although I alread had the feeling that Spartacus might get backstabbed somehow -.- Nontheless I loved that he could die in peace surrounded by his friends and brothers  This and how Gannicus died gave me goosebumbs. It was just perfect! The writers found the right way to let this epic story come to a glorious end. 

I'm happy and sad at the same time


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 14, 2013)

I think its appropriate honestly, we're just looking back at an epic show and the best fighters in it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2013)

Good finale, I could be picky about a few things but I'd rather now.

I'm really going to miss this show.

Everyone did great, and I love how the ending credits flashed with Andy saying "I AM SPARTACUS!!!!"


----------



## Hunter (Apr 14, 2013)

Great finale, I what of liked to see more but the ending almost tears to my eyes.
But, many of us will never forget the first man who played him.

[YOUTUBE]rBuX7XWgOt4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hitokugutsu (Apr 14, 2013)

Ceasar you fuking Plot-shielded cunt

Gannicus owned that fucker a dozen times. And this makes Gannicus' end is even more sad. Surrounded by dozen enemies while Ceasar smiles from behind 
That Oenameus cameo for a few second and his God the Arena ending was beautiful 

Also when Spartacus wouldnt fall even when being impaled like 3-4 times somehow it reminded me of Bleach (yeah wrong medium to compare, but fuck it). Somehow I compared it to Yamamoto's death, when he was sliced down and STILL wouldnt fall down ("Die standing"). Liam really did a great job at the final battle with Crassus
And that Sword catching reverse style: I was literally screaming from my couch
That amount of epicniss


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 14, 2013)

Watched the finale 3 times now 

Too epic.

Going to re-run the whole series soon.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 14, 2013)

I mean come on. I wanted Spartacus to live, as well as Gannicus. But a tragic ending like this is way more moving.

Well done... 


Naevia's death was amazing. Props to Caesar for killing the bitch.

Spartacus's last skirmish with Crassus was a bit lame, I mean I expected more from it and we didn't get to see much of it. Spartacus was barely standing the whole encounter and it lasted short.
But the part where he got speared was so amazing. The way he didn't fall down & shit. So fucking boss 

Gannicus's end was just sad. Poor bastard.

Anyways, a good series this was. Will be missed. I might actually give it a go for the first 2 seasons, blood & sand and gods of the arena, my favorite seasons.


----------



## x5exotic (Apr 14, 2013)

Was oenemaeos' scene some old footage or did he actually do the cameo


And no. Getting stabbed in the back makes Spartacus a coward  Because.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 14, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I mean come on. I wanted Spartacus to live, as well as Gannicus. But a tragic ending like this is way more moving.
> 
> Well done...



wtf I accidently deleted everything 

but saxa's death was sad so sad man I loved that girl nd glad sibyl is safe, seeing Gannicus see all the cppl he cares about die was like fuck... is he gonna retreat. Not my boy Gannicus though fight to the end even when its like 50 vs 1 

Gannicus irl was killed in battle and Spartacus' body was never found so it kinda fits. I loved how they y made Gannicus see Oenemaeous again and then they he faded when hearing the cries of those being crucified saw the arena and thousands chanting his name. Fuckin romans mustve thought he went insane when he started shouting 

Spartacus went out likrthe  man. I honestly sincerely thought he was gonna tell us his name I was like finally and then 



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I think its appropriate honestly, we're just looking back at an epic show and the best fighters in it.



that we are 

and yeah rage does count towards skill. Rage actually blinds a warriors judgement but it does make them more committed and makes them fight a way they normally wouldn't. Which can be a bad testament of skill or boast their skill, of course the risks in fighting while raged outweigh the risks in fighting with a calm mind as well. It depends really 



~Avant~ said:


> The show just ended and you guys are having a pissing contest over who was the better fighter. Take it to the obd. Lets talk about how the greatest champions of the arena met their glorious end.



Their glorious ends were somewhat epic. But honestly I would've preferred to see Gannicus die in battle than to be killed on a cross. But comparing the top gladiators is a thing that is done throughout most of the series anyways, not even by us but byactual ppl in the series. 



Tempproxy said:


> What else will we use, Its pretty simple Spartacus bested someone (easily) that the remaining three fell to. I think that was the show creator pointing something out to us. Its funny how Spartacus was the only one to never fall to the Egyptian isn't it. Also lol at Crassus being on the Egyptian level because he beat some old champion gladiator who he only beat through strategy and because he Fought the man on a daily basis becoming familiar with his style and method of thought. In truth he won through strategy and a gamble (he still won wont take that away). Also Spartacus and the others would have been weaker in WOTD, these men where living in deplorable conditions and without a doubt were not eating properly. Face it Spartacus was the best of the best among them and their is no debate here.



Im saying we cant use THAT to say whose better in WotD. As ALL OF THEM having gotten better by a considerable amount. Crassus being on the Egyptian's level skill wise is plausible, I clearly stated the Egyptian is easily stronger and far  more durable, did I not? Strength was what made the Egyptian able to best Crixus and that was the only thing. The Egyptian is good no doubt, but Crassus is also good. Not as skilled as the top gladiators, but he could give them a challenge. Dare I say, Crassus could be a perfect match for Barca even. 

It's funny that you mention there is no debate about it when ppl compare the gladiators to each other all the time. Gannicus said him and Spartacus are equals, except when it comes to throwing spears. Caesar said Crixus and Spartacus are equals with the exception being Crixus has deadlier passion. All of the top gladiators are relatively equal when they have their preferred weapons, that is completely arguable and fully plausible. And food? That doesn't diminish their skill, weakens them sure... but even then they didn't go without food all that long as they conquered that villa before Crixus took leave. Not to mention in the finale episode the rebels overran villas to the point Caesar and Crassus didn't know whatthe fuck to think.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 14, 2013)

I liked Gannicus end when he saw his friend and the crowd chanting his name.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 14, 2013)

I personally wish that Gannicus could've seen both Oenemaeous and Melitta together in the end. But I guess it'd be a lot of unsaid mixed feelings? But Oenemaeous forgived them both so that shouldn't have been an issue. Unless of course they did it that way on purpose showing Oenemaeous as not only a Gladiator, but a doctore for times of battle. To you know, keep the warrior theme stronger and leave out the mushy feelings...?

That's why in particular, I love Spartacus' death because it had both. Spartacus was literally embracing death and welcoming it, seeing his wife and Crassus' sword. Then dying by Agron who swore to die by the sword, but as per Spartacus' last request, gave up his only way of battle by making his sword and shield, Spartacus' memorial.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm still overloaded on all the feels I have for how it all ended. This was definitely one of the greatest shows of all time ever.


----------



## Starstalker (Apr 14, 2013)

I loved the way Gannicus died.
He was the god of the arena, the ultimate gladiator, and thank God that they did not have some roman soldier beat him. It took a shitload of soldiers to surround him and beat him until he was outnumbered.
Now that was an epic scene 

Spartacus' death was very emotional, but Gannicus' was way better


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 14, 2013)

I saw some people thinking they might have pulled an Inglorious Basterds ending, but if you look back now would any of you actually want it? I think that would just have been silly.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 14, 2013)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> .
> 
> Going to re-run the whole series soon.


Same


x5exotic said:


> Was oenemaeos' scene some old footage or did he actually do the cameo
> 
> 
> And no. Getting stabbed in the back makes Spartacus a coward  Because.


Looked like a cameo to me, I cant remember that scene.


The Prodigy said:


> wthat we are
> 
> and yeah rage does count towards skill. Rage actually blinds a warriors judgement but it does make them more committed and makes them fight a way they normally wouldn't. Which can be a bad testament of skill or boast their skill, of course the risks in fighting while raged outweigh the risks in fighting with a calm mind as well. It depends really


Well we can give Rage to each fighter if thats the case.


The Prodigy said:


> I personally wish that Gannicus could've seen both Oenemaeous and Melitta together in the end. But I guess it'd be a lot of unsaid mixed feelings? But Oenemaeous forgived them both so that shouldn't have been an issue. Unless of course they did it that way on purpose showing Oenemaeous as not only a Gladiator, but a doctore for times of battle. To you know, keep the warrior theme stronger and leave out the mushy feelings...?


Melitta was O wife, no need to see her really.


Starstalker said:


> I loved the way Gannicus died.
> He was the god of the arena, the ultimate gladiator, and thank God that they did not have some roman soldier beat him. It took a shitload of soldiers to surround him and beat him until he was outnumbered.
> Now that was an epic scene
> 
> Spartacus' death was very emotional, but Gannicus' was way better


I love how they had all the champions die from being out numbered.


----------



## Goobtachi (Apr 14, 2013)

Gannicus was easily the best character in the show.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Apr 14, 2013)

Damn, that was a great way to end the series, great deaths for Spartacus and Gannicus.

When Pompei showed up, all I can think about was a show on the Triumvirate...make it fuckin happen Starz!


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't know man, this Caesar wasn't exactly the best .


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 14, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Well we can give Rage to each fighter if thats the case.
> 
> Melitta was O wife, no need to see her really.



A glorious rumble that would be 

Yeah, you're right. I was thinking because Gannicus loved Melitta, but then I remembered. Sibyl


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Raviene (Apr 15, 2013)

G R A T I T U D E !


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 15, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I love how they had all the champions die from being out numbered.



Gladiators best all. 

But yeah, it's too bad, when you honestly think about it... none of them legitimately got what a gladiator would consider an honorable death.


----------



## Sann (Apr 15, 2013)

Fruit Monger said:


> When Pompei showed up, all I can think about was a show on the Triumvirate...make it fuckin happen Starz!



Same her! DO.WANT 


Also: who else started to talk/ use phrases like everyone in the show?^^


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 15, 2013)

Meh, don't see all the rave about the last episode.

The best parts were Agron and co living and Spartacus coming up the hill. Saxa, Naevia and based Lugo had fucking shit deaths

Caesar and Crassus had so much PIS it was fucking disgusting to look at.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 15, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> A glorious rumble that would be
> 
> Yeah, you're right. I was thinking because Gannicus loved Melitta, but then I remembered. Sibyl


Would be to epic for tv


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 15, 2013)

Too soon, too expensive

Kinda want this

But what I really want is this one.

Prices on the last too are practically the same though. Which to get


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 15, 2013)

Get the first one ofc


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 15, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> Caesar and Crassus had so much PIS it was fucking disgusting to look at.



Crassus had so much. Spartacus cut him through is helmet and he got away, dude was bout to be put down. I was like AGRON NOWS YOUR CHANCE!!!! at my tv 

But Casear definitely did 

like 3 or 4 times against Gannicus

once against Agron, once against Duro

twice against Spartacus, and that time against Crixus 

Caesar was so frustrating ESPECIALLY when Crixus died and Gannicus was about to kill him and he ran back to the romans


----------



## Fruit Monger (Apr 15, 2013)

Nightfall said:


> I don't know man, this Caesar wasn't exactly the best .



Ciaran Hinds in _Rome_ is still my favorite Caesar.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2013)

Caesar was annoying and ruined the season in a lot of ways for me.


----------



## Sann (Apr 15, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> But what I really want is this one.
> 
> Prices on the last too are practically the same though. Which to get



This one Those two seasons were the best


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 15, 2013)

Fruit Monger said:


> Ciaran Hinds in _Rome_ is still my favorite Caesar.



Yeah I agree, I'm a little disappointed they never found a way to make the film they were always planning.


----------



## Delicious (Apr 15, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> Too soon, too expensive



Wait for the price to drop.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 15, 2013)

What if time

what if Oenemaous was in prime condition still alive, alongside Barca, Varro, Crixus, all of the Gauls that were slaughtered with Crixus, with Gannicus, Spartacus, Agron (say he could fight, with actual swords), Jugo, Nasir, duro, Saxa, Mira, Naviea, and the rest of those who fought with Spartacus. 

What if they were all together and fought the Rome (Caesar, Crassus) that Spartacus fought in the finale episode?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 15, 2013)

They would have won


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 15, 2013)

Gannicus' only problem that got him circled was there was no one on his level to help him fight off the romans. im pretty sure him and crixus, or him and oenaemous, hell even agron would've been a huge help... to have all of them 

im also curious at how many romans Theokolese could take on by himself the fucking beast, could only imagine that blood bath


----------



## The World (Apr 15, 2013)

I love the beginning when they did a homage to the movie Spartacus, and then the final credit reel where they showed Andy shouting "I AM SPARTACUS!"

Almost makes me want to shed a tear

Good night sweet prince


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 15, 2013)

I was honestly starting to think they did that irl

you know the I am Spartacus thing, maybe thts why thy couldn't find his body


----------



## Sann (Apr 16, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> What if time
> 
> what if Oenemaous was in prime condition still alive, alongside Barca, Varro, Crixus, all of the Gauls that were slaughtered with Crixus, with Gannicus, Spartacus, Agron (say he could fight, with actual swords), Jugo, Nasir, duro, Saxa, Mira, Naviea, and the rest of those who fought with Spartacus.
> 
> What if they were all together and fought the Rome (Caesar, Crassus) that Spartacus fought in the finale episode?




They would've won and it would've been epic to watch


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 16, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> What if time
> 
> what if Oenemaous was in prime condition still alive, alongside Barca, Varro, Crixus, all of the Gauls that were slaughtered with Crixus, with Gannicus, Spartacus, Agron (say he could fight, with actual swords), Jugo, Nasir, duro, Saxa, Mira, Naviea, and the rest of those who fought with Spartacus.
> 
> What if they were all together and fought the Rome (Caesar, Crassus) that Spartacus fought in the finale episode?



Lack of Ashur enrages me


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 16, 2013)

I mean, guess...  I always saw him more of a Roman then a rebel though :/

even with Latea, there was a touch of genuinity before she was fully for Spartacus' cause, she understood it. Ashur understood it, but he was a snake who cared honestly only for himself


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 16, 2013)

Sann said:


> They would've won and it would've been epic to watch



Could you imagine instead of Saxa and Naviea backing up Gannicus, you had Oeneamous, Barca, and Crixus with Saxa and Naviea. Duro and Agron watching each others backs guarding the flank with Mira catching Romans off guard with her deadly sniping arrows. And Spartacus chasing after Crassus and his men alongside his buddy, Varro


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 17, 2013)

Theokoles would've solo'd


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 17, 2013)

i don't think Theokolese would've soloed. But that brute would've been a huge fucking help


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 18, 2013)

Everyone needs to start posting the montages on youtube here


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 18, 2013)

No wonder Nasir survived. Can't handle that swag


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 18, 2013)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Everyone needs to start posting the montages on youtube here



I'm on it  

[YOUTUBE]7jrgm9zONnc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]AtYk_T9WARk[/YOUTUBE]

FOR CRIXUS!!

[YOUTUBE]2fAGXd8oARM[/YOUTUBE]

FOR GANNICUS!!

[YOUTUBE]tX9r87e_0X0[/YOUTUBE]

FOR SPARTACUS!!

[YOUTUBE]u73Tl0_sBx4[/YOUTUBE]

FOR ANDY!!!

[YOUTUBE]kSyw84j_2Zg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## insane111 (Apr 20, 2013)

Was the end awesome or shitty? I'm gonna watch the last 2 episodes together tonight.

I didn't read any of the posts above me, must avoid spoilers


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 20, 2013)

I finally watched the last episode again, just as sad but epic.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 20, 2013)

The episode with Crixus and the last were my all time favorite. I think the 9th episode as the most touching though.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Apr 26, 2013)

Started watching the show. Grew fond of Crixus from the start and now like him even more than Spartacus when he's healing from the fight vs Theokoles, Spartacus became quite a cocky dick now after his wife got killed. I liked Barca too despite him being a homo. He got a crappy ending tho


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 26, 2013)

Welcome to the epic that is spartacus


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Apr 27, 2013)

It is epic, love it. Kind of spoiled myself looking up wikipedia about Spartacus and Crixus. Said they eventually lead an escape from the ludius and Crixus dies somewhere during the same year or something. Not gonna look anything more up  also shouls avoid this thread as any spoiler might turn ugly and I like the show very much.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 5, 2013)

Boxset came the other day

a lot of extra material

Andy made me cry

again


----------



## Delicious (May 5, 2013)

Which one did you ended up buying?


----------



## The Prodigy (May 5, 2013)

Speaking of Andy...

Do any of you have the Be here now documentary? I really wanted to get it, just never found the time, but with school ending in a week wanted thoughts


----------



## Jon Snow (May 6, 2013)

Delicious said:


> Which one did you ended up buying?



BAS and GOTA one. deemed it the one worth buying the most

I like V and W but the former two are just on an entire different level imo


----------



## The Prodigy (May 7, 2013)

Seriously they are, those are the HD ones right?

Saw GOTA randomly on strz yesterday and damn the quality is far better than I remembered. I had to question whether I was watching Spartacus for a second


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 7, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Speaking of Andy...
> 
> Do any of you have the Be here now documentary? I really wanted to get it, just never found the time, but with school ending in a week wanted thoughts



I want to know what happened with this as well, when is this actually out?


----------



## Jaraiya421 (May 7, 2013)

R.I.P. Andy.... I would get the box-sets, but the value of any form of "media" drops to near obsolete levels with our ever changing technology... blu-ray will soon be dead and you can never watch these classics... UGH DAMN YOU EVER CHANGING WORLD !!!!


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 11, 2013)

JUPITER'S COCK.

Just saw Gods of the Arena. Epic. Thought Gannicus would die by the hands of Crixus. Also thought Oanameus would've killed both Gannicus and Melitta somewhere during the season. Glad I wasn't right. Turned out even better. Hoping to see more Gannicus in Vengeance. Really wish Andy was alive...


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 11, 2013)

I want to rewatch the series but I want it to fade a little before


----------



## The Prodigy (May 11, 2013)

I know exactly how you feel, Naruto.

I only wanna rewatch it after a certain amount of time passes, I don't want it to become like that song you hear for the thousandth time, that used to be damn good and is now just like,... oh yeah, that song was the shit, not really into it anymore though...


----------



## Jake CENA (May 13, 2013)

I stopped watching season 3 after 4 or 5 episodes. It turned out from an epic action series to a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) fest tv show. The gay scenes fucking destroyed this show. I just couldnt watch anymore, they will tease us with a full frontal from one of the ladies and then they will cut the scene into gay sex. Wtf 

Its like the director and scriptwriter are all gay. Shit man.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 13, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> I know exactly how you feel, Naruto.
> 
> I only wanna rewatch it after a certain amount of time passes, I don't want it to become like that song you hear for the thousandth time, that used to be damn good and is now just like,... oh yeah, that song was the shit, not really into it anymore though...


Yeah, I tend to do that alot lol. I'm thinking a year or 2 but might be to busy then and old lol.


TerminaTHOR said:


> I stopped watching season 3 after 4 or 5 episodes. It turned out from an epic action series to a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) fest tv show. The gay scenes fucking destroyed this show. I just couldnt watch anymore, they will tease us with a full frontal from one of the ladies and then they will cut the scene into gay sex. Wtf
> 
> Its like the director and scriptwriter are all gay. Shit man.


Thats a little extreme you think? I'm not a fan of the gay things myself but to skip a series just because of that and you could easily just skip that is a little odd.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 13, 2013)

I know but I dont like skipping any frames when watching one of my fave shows. Call me lazy but I really cant takwanymore of those gay ass scenes. The new ladies that were casted were prettt hot too and that blond looked like jailbait so I got my hopes up but every episode was just a boner killer


----------



## The Prodigy (May 13, 2013)

I know the episode your talking about perfectly lmfao 

that was when Gannicus was in tht 4some with Saxa n her friends, then they switch to Agron nd Nasir ahhahah

But honestly close your eyes through them, its really fast. Regular orgy scenes are far longer, plus they're not every episode compared to regular sex scenes


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 1, 2013)

Last 3 episodes ahead of me. Will share my thoughts after I'm finished. 

fucking GAR

edit: this is a fucking disaster. The fucking Joffrey of Spartacus aka Crassus' kid takes lives of both Agron and Crixus? WHAT. THE. FUCK. I'm done with this for tonight


----------



## Sanity Check (Jun 2, 2013)

Funny thing about this show.  

Spoilers:

[sp]All straight male characters die, the only survivors are two homosexual guys.

In yo face mr. gay genes carry no useful survival traits!

[/sp]


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 2, 2013)

I was disappointed with season 3 i knew from the very first 4 episodes that this show turned into gay fan service. The director, writers and producer are all gay.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2013)

^WRONG friend




Look at these motherfuckers. There since the beginning, survived fucking _everything_. Lydon was a gladiator before Crixus came to the ludus. Fuck that gay shit  jk btw, I like Nagron


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 2, 2013)

Fuck you. 

The directors should watch Game of Thrones

Theres beastiality and shit. Something like dragon sex with daenerys


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow this is easily one of my fav tv series.

You want to beat Spartacus in fair contest? Lol, nope, not gonna happen.
You want to beat Crixus in fair contest? Lol, dream on.
You want to beat Gannicus in fair contest? Lol, nopenopenope.

After Andy's passing I thought Liam had a 0% chance to pull Spartacus off but he did it. And in such an awesome way. However, new Naevia? Nope. She didn't do it for me. 

So many awesome characters though. 
- Spartacus 
- Crixus 
- Gannicus 
- even Agron was gar in last season (wasn't too fond of him in Blood and Sand)
- Oanameus (I know his death was so Gannicus would aid the cause, but why the hell did he fall to this bigforehead Egyptian ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? *TWICE*. The man was portrayed a beast in both Blood and Sand & Gods of the Arena, it hurt to see him go so easily)
- by Jupiter's cock, the most awesome Dominus in all the republic - Batiatus. Couldn't get enough of this cunning fella
- Crassus, really liked him and his strategic skills
- Varro, I will miss you brother

Obviously lots of cunts too, mostly notable are:
- Lucretia, fuck your saggy tits
- Illythia, fuck your stupid face
- Glaber, this guy is just lol
- Ashur, cuntcuntcunt. Laughed at seeing him without the beard though
- Tiberuis, fucking Joffrey of Spartacus for me
- idk, think that's all the important ones. There was this one Roman guy that came to Batiatus' villa for some whores, his face made me want to kill him too but don't remember his name, I'm sure you know who I mean, his grin deserved a fist in the face

Now of course it'd be rude not to make a list of hot women in the series - so many of them 
- Old Naevia (new one was just meh)? Check. 
- Mira? Check.
- Kore? Check. One of the two most beautiful women in the show.
- Melitta? Check. Same as above.
- Laeta? Check.
- Seppia? Check. fapfapfap
- Sibyl? Check.
- idk, am I missing someone?  too busy fapping

Only Vengeance felt a bit disappointing compared to other seasons, but it ended with lots of cunts being killed so works for me. The arena fights were awesome, the war was awesome, everything was awesome. I'll rewatch the series for sure when the time comes. 

Fuck you Roman cunts.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 2, 2013)

You forgot about Sura. I thought she was by far the best looking woman in the series, even if she was only in season one.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 2, 2013)

Great post Pain I lol'd


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 2, 2013)

Meant this guy from the cunt list, took some time to find him:





~Avant~ said:


> You forgot about Sura. I thought she was by far the best looking woman in the series, even if she was only in season one.



Yeah forgot about her. The ones I listed I find hotter though



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Great post Pain I lol'd



Thanks. Great sig btw but only to those who have seen the whole series for obvious reasons (saw it back when I was watching Vengeance, made me want to punch you in da face )


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 2, 2013)

I found myself wanting to punch the friend in the face too. Glad he got a spear lodged into him by Spartacus


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 2, 2013)

I believe his name is Good Cossutius (aka rapeface).


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 3, 2013)

Andy must be somewhere out there, disappointed with the ending to and how the show turned into a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) fest  A kid is having buttsecks with Julius Ceasaer


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 4, 2013)

Apparently the homo fest that many have been complaining about has its share of fandom. Just visited Spartacus forums on one of my local movie sites and stumbled upon 6 pages of gifs posted by girls regarding their wet dreams about.. Agron and Nasir, or "Nagron" as they call it.



Girls' minds: 



But also some funny gifs like this one:


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2013)

^ Are you shitting me? Those are not girls. Theyre fat gay dudes pretending to be girls in the internet. ck


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 16, 2013)

KILL THEM ALL!


> Starz will rebroadcast its entire “Spartacus” series from beginning to end Saturdays starting on Oct. 26, the network said
> 
> The re-airing — dubbed “The Spartacus Saga: Uncut” — will deliver multiple episodes every week, with bonus footage that was previously available only on the series’ Blu-ray discs.
> 
> In addition, Liam McIntyre — who inherited the title role from original series star Andy Whitfield after the latter bowed out due to health issues — will host each night.



[YOUTUBE]lynr4N4jOQ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 16, 2013)

fuck I miss Spartacus


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 16, 2013)

Relive it then brother


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 16, 2013)

would appear I must.

Should've taken it as a sign when I dreamt I smoked weed with Gannicus in a bar-gladiator mixed setting


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 16, 2013)

Although they are somewhat different type of shows. How much did you guys enjoy this compared to HBOs Rome?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 16, 2013)

sounds great i miss the show


----------



## Delicious (Oct 17, 2013)

Rome i liked better


----------



## hehey (Oct 17, 2013)

I liked the way the talked on Spartacus compared to in Rome, despite the fact that it was, you know, *completely inaccurate*.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 25, 2013)

Anyone watching uncut so far? Great replay and Liam talking behind the scenes is great too. Blood and Sand just ended it was great to see Andy too. He was a great Spartacus. RIP.
Gods of Arena now sucks seeing Gannicus knowing how he dies. Crixus and Ooenymous as well


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 25, 2013)

Curious.... why fuck don't they use articles in fucking series?

All dialogue is shown absent "the"


----------



## Nimander (Nov 30, 2013)

x5exotic said:


> Curious.... why fuck don't they use articles in fucking series?
> 
> All dialogue is shown absent "the"



Makes for more interesting (and entertaining) dialogue. I found the peculiar way of speaking sold me on the show for the first season at least as much as its other positive points.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Nov 30, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Anyone watching uncut so far? Great replay and Liam talking behind the scenes is great too. Blood and Sand just ended it was great to see Andy too. He was a great Spartacus. RIP.
> Gods of Arena now sucks seeing Gannicus knowing how he dies. Crixus and Ooenymous as well



What uncut? Is there some new extended version of episodes? Is it out on the internetz yet?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 30, 2013)

Their are some extended scenes. Like the one with Gannicus and Sibyl where he tell her that she's the one who save him. You can get all the extended stuff from the bluray versions of the show


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Nov 30, 2013)

So is it out on the internetz or not?

If not... Once again the gods spread the cheeks and ram cock in fucking ass!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Dec 11, 2013)

2 seasons down 2 to go sure has been epic reliving the series.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 4, 2014)

Final season has started


Spartacus sure was cocky in the beginning


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 7, 2014)

In 25 years time someone should totally do a Caesar series starring Lasance.

Ending with his death of course.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 18, 2014)

Last 3 episodes start tomorrow, I sure did enjoy going through the series again.


Jon Snow said:


> In 25 years time someone should totally do a Caesar series starring Lasance.
> 
> Ending with his death of course.


They tried a Caesar series the guys from Spartacus, but Starz said no thanks.


----------



## Jay. (Jul 20, 2016)

What a great show.

Still crying at that season finale


----------

